# Official Raw Discussion Thread 8/15



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I'd say this is a can't miss episode. Can't wait.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It would be very hard NOT to make this an entertaining crazy night!


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

its about time this is up lol. I am praying for like a 25 minute opening promo that will give us proper fallout from last night


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RAW has been very exciting for the last ~2 months. Tonight won't be any different. Think I might be even more excited for tonight since something huge HAS to go down. If we get a standard triple threat match then it'd be such a huge disappointment.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Don't forget the crazy segment to happen tonight on raw with Kevin Nash, Stephanie Mcmahon, Cena, Punk, Del Rio, And HHH. Also rumors are swerling that Miz is debuting a new shirt, the Subway guy being there, and a possible return of Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Its gonna be great tonight! rey mysterio win please? like please?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

BE EXCITED!! Lol.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

what's going to happen:

- cena will bitch about having his foot on the rope and say it's HHH fault
- cm punk will bitch about nash, being unconscious during the MITB cash in and blame it on HHH too
- nash will be nowhere to be found
- HHH will say it isn't his fault
- Del rio is going to beat rey
the end


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This is their chance to make Cena a midcarder....


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I will mark out for a Stone Cold, Foley, Y2j, Nash, Stephanie, Shane, Golberg, or even X- Pac appearance tonight.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

only looking forward to nash and punks promos.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd say that Del Rio will win tonight

And hopefully another Miz/Truth segment


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> BE EXCITED!! Lol.


DAT FACE. :lmao great acting. Fingers crossed for an EPIC Punk tirade.


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> what's going to happen:
> 
> - cena will bitch about having his foot on the rope and say it's HHH fault
> - cm punk will bitch about nash, being unconscious during the MITB cash in and blame it on HHH too
> ...





> RealKevinNash
> 
> Rumor has it a tall, dark haired dude is going to be on Raw tonight. You better watch. He has a tendency to disappear for months.
> 1 hour ago


whelp, wrong so far


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

taker is coming back?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Hopefully Del Rio pounds Mysterio's face in tonight.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> BE EXCITED!! Lol.


This makes me very excited.
Its almost as if WWE has just entirely hinted at exactly what will happen :lmao
So obvious its a coup, or why would they even have said it


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Unfortunately I can't watch the show live since I have work tomorrow but I'm going to bed early to wake up early to watch it, lol.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Ahhhh there is so many ways this could go down tonight. 3 hours to go. yes i went there :>


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> taker is coming back?


Isn't the rumor he's bald now? XD


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

nba2k10 said:


> I will mark out for a Stone Cold, Foley, Y2j, Nash, Stephanie, Shane, Golberg, or even X- Pac appearance tonight.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

Hoping that Stephanie McMahon returns tonight


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Don't forget the crazy segment to happen tonight on raw with Kevin Nash, Stephanie Mcmahon, Cena, Punk, Del Rio, And HHH. Also rumors are swerling that Miz is debuting a new shirt, *the Subway guy being there*, and a possible return of Stone Cold Steve Austin.


I hope that is a joke, Cee Lo was bad enough last night.

Really excited though, can't wait to see what the fallout from last night is.

And I see this every week but I never remember, is it on at 2am English time?


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll watch it online, still no luck with getting Sky Sports 3 -.-

I'd say ADR-Rey will end in a No Contest. The coup mention could be a red herring. It seems the most likely thing though. However, the cock-up to give CM Punk the win, does that really seem like it'd be on purpose? I mean, it was totally pointless if you think about it. 

Whatever it is, it'll build up to a 5-on-5 Elimination Tag Match at Survivor Series. I would assume Team HHH Vs. Team Diesel right now, though a second guess would be HHH/Diesel/ADR/????/???? Vs. Punk/Cena/Rey/Big Show/???(Austin?)


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, anyone else think Nash will appear tonight? I don't.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm just hyped for this storyline, because it looks like we are going to get to see Punk play the role of Stone Cold.
Fighting against the people in charge and being a general badass.

Must say WWE are doing a great job with their PPV's recently, the RAW after them has always been MUST SEE.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Rey isn't winning tonight that's for sure unless punk screws del rio over. Doubtful of that too but 
definitely going to be an interesting RAW!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> I'm just hyped for this storyline, because it looks like we are going to get to see Punk play the role of Stone Cold.
> Fighting against the people in charge and being a general badass.
> 
> Must say WWE are doing a great job with their PPV's recently, the RAW after them has always been MUST SEE.


Stone Cold name has been brought up so much lol that i have know doubt in my mind he is going to be involved in this storyline to help Cm Punk


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> Yeah, anyone else think Nash will appear tonight? I don't.


Tweeted he was.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Idk it's supposed to be punk/austin at mania or thats what i've been hearing. We will see tonight what happens even if austin shows up toight although nash showing up was completely out of left field so anything's possible lately (WWE's on a roll)


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Stone Cold won't show up fpalm
I was just saying CM Punk will be reminiscent of Stone Cold fighting against the company 8*D


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to RAW tonight, it should be a good one!

Here's hoping the WWE doesn't fuck it up but with the roll they've been on, I don't see how they could.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> I was just saying CM Punk will be reminiscent of Stone Cold fighting against the company 8*D


And this is how rumours start...


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Stone Cold won't show up fpalm
> I was just saying CM Punk will be reminiscent of Stone Cold fighting against the company 8*D


Lol me and you keep brining up his name so there is something bound to happen with Austin being involved in this storyline. You are my favorite poster on here.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Stone Cold won't show up fpalm
> I was just saying CM Punk will be reminiscent of Stone Cold fighting against the company 8*D


I agree. I think that if this is going to the 5-on-5 at SS, Austin won't turn up until at least Night of Champions, if he does at all. 

I'd love a good 3+ month faction-based storyline.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Nash is backstage at RAW...

Also, Lol..Punk's Twitter status is..."Currently mad at OZ".


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

What I would love, is if there was some massive promo going on between Punk/HHH/Nash/Cena etc..

For Booker T to run down to the ring pick up a mic point at Nash and go..
"That's my man right dere"


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> What I would love, is if there was some massive promo going on between Punk/HHH/Nash/Cena etc..
> 
> For Booker T to run down to the ring pick up a mic point at Nash and go..
> "That's my man right dere"


adding "You in my fave 5 now"


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

By the way...

Tough Enough's Andy "Silent Rage" Levine has been suspended 30 days for failing a wellness test. fpalm

Good way to start a career.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

METTY said:


> By the way...
> 
> Tough Enough's Andy "Silent Rage" Levine has been suspended 30 days for failing a wellness test. fpalm
> 
> Good way to start a career.


Andy Leavine.
Silently roid raging his career away since 2011.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I've lost count of the number of title reigns people are on recently, but definitely wouldn't object to another (and proper for once) run for Rey.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

JimmyWangYang said:


> What I would love, is if there was some massive promo going on between Punk/HHH/Nash/Cena etc..
> 
> For Booker T to run down to the ring pick up a mic point at Nash and go..
> "That's my man right dere"


"DATS MAH BIG HOMIE!" I hate commentary without Booker.


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> "DATS MAH BIG HOMIE!" I hate commentary with Booker.


Same.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"Currently mad at OZ"

:lmao


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Who's OZ?


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

CM12Punk said:


> Who's OZ?


Nash.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Very much looking forward to this... but do I stay up (UK)? So many questions flying about on Raw currently, do I accept being knackered at work tomorrow to try to find some answers? Might be time to flip a coin.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> Who's OZ?


Nash


----------



## DJmartin (Jul 29, 2011)

I posted this in another thread but I'm calling it. 

It'll start with Mysterio, then Punk comes down, then Cena comes down, all wanting their rematch title shot. The Triple H makes his way down and begins to explain, then ADRs music hits and he walks out (No ricardo announcing or car) He stands on the ramp for a few seconds when Nash and Ricardo walk behind him on either side!


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Lien said:


> Very much looking forward to this... but do I stay up (UK)? So many questions flying about on Raw currently, do I accept being knackered at work tomorrow to try to find some answers? Might be time to flip a coin.



I have the advantage of sky plus and watch tomorrow morning, when i have no other committments, which saves all the usual decision making of a Moday Night. To Raw or not to Raw that is the question?

It would depend greatly on how important being alert at work is for you


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

They keep rolling strong with the whole "I really want to watch RAW" thing they've got going on lately.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

deedeetee said:


> Tweeted he was.


So did JR, he should be on the show or it would make no sense


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

The announced match, ADR vs Rey, is the match which will never take place!


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

tigerking288 said:


> Nash.


I see, thanks.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Fuck only two more hours (unless you on the west coast and have cable)! Been waiting all day for RAW tonight. Better be good.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> The announced match, ADR vs Rey, is the match which will never take place!


I cant see them pulling Rey's match since its in his home town and all. Even if it doesn't finish properly it should still go ahead


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm looking forward to this Raw. This has the potential to be one of the best Raws of the year.


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

Averno debut


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

MizPunkRio said:


> Averno debut


----------



## steff357 (Aug 1, 2011)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> what's going to happen:
> 
> - cena will bitch about having his foot on the rope and say it's HHH fault
> - cm punk will bitch about nash, being unconscious during the MITB cash in and blame it on HHH too
> ...


exactly what's going to happen


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm hoping Rey wins the title just to create more havoc in the main event scene.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

wwe is getting really good and i think raw will be awesome tonight


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

steff357 said:


> exactly what's going to happen


What part of Nash is there don't you two understand?


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

I could see Rey winning the title to set up a fatal four way at Night of Champions seeing as ADR, Punk and Cena would all have legit rematch clauses.

I just don't see the WWE taking the belt off Del Rio after one night seeing as how they have wanted him to be a world champion since WrestleMania.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

like everyone else is saying, i am very excited for RAW tonight and haven't been this excited since Punk won at MITB.. Anyway tonight will be some must watch tv.. Like everyone else i sat here and tried to come up with logical booking WWE would use to go with this story, but nothing seems to fit properly.. For the first time in a very long time, i will stop being the mark that i am.. and just watch it all unfold


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

According to a source several people today have NO idea what’s going on with Kevin Nash and said that he was never around the other talent this weekend, there were a couple of things that seemed interesting.

Kevin Nash worked the “Gathering of the Juggalos” even in Illinois over the weekend. He got in on late Friday night and wrestled a match with Sean Waltman (Scott Hall was there as well being taped for an upcoming E:60 feature on ESPN) against Kip and BG James. He was scheduled for another indy shot in Wisconsin with Kip and BG, but had pulled out a couple of days prior to the event. He told a couple of the guys at the Gathering that it had something to do with a new movie he got casted in and told others that his neck was acting up. He left Illinois at 4 in the morning to head back to Memphis for an early afternoon flight. Most assume he knew at that point that he was headed to California for SummerSlam.

One person I spoke with this morning told me that the new WWE ‘12 game features “Kevin Nash”, not “Diesel”, and that’s more than likely the main reason the commentators announced him by his real name last night on the pay per view, rather than saying “Diesel”. It’s also a big part of why they are bringing Kevin back now as they gear up to promote the game hard and heavy.

No one knows anything about Kevin’s contract situation at this point and whether or not he’s signed a new deal separate from the “Legends” contract he signed back around the Rumble.

As far as the direction they will be going with Nash’s interference from last night, one source told me that the writers were not told anything last night. However, one writer said today that Alberto Del Rio is apparently “not” the one behind Nash attacking CM Punk as a way for him to cash in the MITB contract and win the WWE Championship. It’s no surprise that Vince, Hunter and Stephanie are keeping this thing very quiet.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Hopefully HHH, Steph, Nash, etc. make the trip to raw next week in Edmonton. I could give a shit about this show.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't see Rey tapping to Del Rio again (much less in his hometown), but it wouldn't make sense for Del Rio losing the title just after he wins it, giving us four different WWE champions in 24 hours. Maybe Nash (who they will announce is Del Rio's bodyguard) interferes. That could set up the Fatal Four way at NOC.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Really hoping RAW delivers tonight, since I am staying up for it.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

METTY said:


> According to a source several people today have NO idea what’s going on with Kevin Nash and said that he was never around the other talent this weekend, there were a couple of things that seemed interesting.
> 
> Kevin Nash worked the “Gathering of the Juggalos” even in Illinois over the weekend. He got in on late Friday night and wrestled a match with Sean Waltman (Scott Hall was there as well being taped for an upcoming E:60 feature on ESPN) against Kip and BG James. He was scheduled for another indy shot in Wisconsin with Kip and BG, but had pulled out a couple of days prior to the event. He told a couple of the guys at the Gathering that it had something to do with a new movie he got casted in and told others that his neck was acting up. He left Illinois at 4 in the morning to head back to Memphis for an early afternoon flight. Most assume he knew at that point that he was headed to California for SummerSlam.
> 
> ...


In other words "We dont know!"


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Excited for tonight!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Punk is gonna talk about the MSG incident tonight and talk about things that happen when he was wrestling in parking lots.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm so excited for the inevitable Super Drew Future Shock-ing HHH/Nash/Cena/Stephanie into oblivion and celebrating with Punk in the middle of the ring.

A man can dream...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Punk is gonna talk about the MSG incident tonight and talk about things that happen when he was wrestling in parking lots.


mark my words.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> I'm so excited for the inevitable Super Drew Future Shock-ing HHH/Nash/Cena/Stephanie into oblivion and celebrating with Punk in the middle of the ring.
> 
> A man can dream...




Ridiculous dream is ridiculous. As much as that would be major mark out moment from moi, yeah......

At this rate I'd settle from a simple appearance. Has he even been on since Big Show installed him onto the arena floor?


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> mark my words.


Don't quote your own post just because no one replied or cared 8*D


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I just want Nash to say
vanilla midget ice cream bars


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


Hour.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Don't quote your own post just because no one replied or cared 8*D


HA!

Looking forward to Raw tonight...Shit, I havn't said that in a while.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Where was Punk when The Rock, Austin and the nWo broke every record? like i said, wrestling in parking lots and high school gyms yet he still talks about them.
Punk's on screen character is full of shit.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I swear Jimmy Wang does what he does to me, he takes me home with him, you rock me in your arms baby, and i love you for that baby, and you dont front in fron of your friends. Omg


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Where was Punk when The Rock, Austin and the nWo broke every record? like i said, wrestling in parking lots and high school gyms yet he still talks about them.
> Punk's on screen character is full of shit.


Honestly, why are you hating on CM Punk so much?
Without a doubt he has been the shining light of RAW for the past 2 months.
What bad can you say about him in that time?
And don't reply with something smart about his fans, people are allowed to get excited about him finally getting an opportunity.



nba2k10 said:


> I swear Jimmy Wang does what he does to me, he takes me home with him, you rock me in your arms baby, and i love you for that baby, and you dont front in fron of your friends. Omg


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio should be a really good match. Can't wait to see what happens with the HHH/Cena/Punk/Nash scenario.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Honestly, why are you hating on CM Punk so much?
> Without a doubt he has been the shining light of RAW for the past 2 months.
> What bad can you say about him in that time?
> And don't reply with something smart about his fans, people are allowed to get excited about him finally getting an opportunity.


I don't hate Punk, I am a fan, but this hypocrisy in his promos just for the "owwwww" reaction from the crowd, That's what bothers me.


----------



## steff357 (Aug 1, 2011)

METTY said:


> What part of Nash is there don't you two understand?


Who said anything about Nash? I was just agreeing with the main points. Also just because Nash says a tall dark haired dude will be on raw it doesn't confirm anything. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I don't hate Punk, I am a fan, but this hypocrisy in his promos just for the "owwwww" reaction from the crowd, That's what bothers me.


So the fact that CM Punk comes out every week and says something completely different and unique everytime annoys you?

I can only assume you like things kept to basics in promos since your picture is of The Rock.
Unfortunately for you CM Punk isn't using catchphrases, he is just speaking words of wisdom and he is great at it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzCds7i_InU&feature=channel_video_title

Skip to about 28:00 and watch until 36:00

:lmao :lmao :lmao these guys are HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> LMFAO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzCds7i_InU&feature=channel_video_title
> 
> ...


There is nothing worse, than watching someone watching a tv program.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

JimmyWangYang said:


> There is nothing worse, than watching someone watching a tv program.



Then don't watch it, shit......Don't take it up the ass lol, i just posted that cause i thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

It's funny how USA plays its WWE commercials like NO ONE saw the PPV or even knows the results


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

it was funny DX i love the part when alberto wins he goes ape shit lol and the other guy like shutup calm down lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> BE EXCITED!! Lol.


:lmao Trips's face is guilty as fuck. I've been saying it since last night, he was in on the whole thing. I can't wait for RAW


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> LMFAO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzCds7i_InU&feature=channel_video_title
> 
> ...


yeah del rio has no heat


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

triple H couldn't have been in on it


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Would mark if this happened:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I want to see dis too


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

mitch is the only wrestling "guru" i can stand, and then i'm never sure if he is over-acting or not with the live-reactions stuff.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hate Nash. I hope last night was another one-time deal.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Did anyone hear King last night say "The Champ is Here" during both Punk and Cena's entrance? He was all proud of himself for getting to say it twice.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> LMFAO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzCds7i_InU&feature=channel_video_title
> 
> ...


:lmao

Guy just loses it. Funny they are from Regina, same Province i am from.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

JimmyWangYang said:


> There is nothing worse, than watching someone watching a tv program.


These boys beg to differ:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao 

That video.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

His reaction to the Diva's match at around 59 is good too


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

This is what is going to happen to Nash tonight :










No one breaks the unspoken bond between Drew and Punk


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

20 minutes


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Don't quote your own post just because no one replied or cared 8*D


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

15 MINUTES UNTIL ...


----------



## ljyankee4 (Jul 21, 2011)

cant waitttttt


----------



## alex shelley (Jul 1, 2008)

a link to a stream to have just in case would be much appreciated, cheers


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Stone cold to open up raw


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn Im pumped up for tonight, shit.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't wait, should be an eventful show.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Stone cold to open up raw


You must thrive on disappointment.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully Rey beats ADR then HHH announces he'll have to face another opponent tonight and out comes Nash and squashes Rey.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

7 Minutes Assholes


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

nba2k10 said:


> Stone cold to open up raw


Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Carcass said:


> Hopefully Rey beats ADR then HHH announces he'll have to face another opponent tonight and out comes Nash and squashes Rey.


WCW rematch,But this time Rey Jr the giant killer goes down?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Dorito is going to ruin Raw for me


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

God I should be asleep, everyweek I fall into the same trap *shakesfist*


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

This should be great! no need to be pessimistic..yet


----------



## Blaze11 (Aug 2, 2011)

I can't wait!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> WCW rematch,But this time Rey Jr the giant killer goes down?


And they could even put Rey's mask on the line!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

N.....W....O to open the show. ne ne ne ne ne ne ne ne new world order.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Carcass said:


> Hopefully Rey beats ADR then HHH announces he'll have to face another opponent tonight and out comes Nash and squashes Rey.


WCW circa 1999 all over again.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

My relationship with NCIS is a very hateful one. Haha.
Show just needs to hurry off my tv right now! Let's go!
3 MINS!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I can't wait for a Nash/Trips&Punk promo,I hope Tonight is the night Truth&Miz forms a stable of"Conspiracy Theories Busters"!!

I also wonder IF Stephanie will appear again and make ADR as the new corporate champ!?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

So close people...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I think you guys need to realise that all the questions won't be answered tonight and Triple H probably won't turn heel tonight. But that's not gonna make it a bad Raw.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Kliq reunion perhaps?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

1 Min. Bring it on.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm going to RAW live next week! Hopefully they have something announced for next week. LOL


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

And away we go. Please start with ADR and let him get heat.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good show plz.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyway gonna call a new belt?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh shit, it's clobberin' time!


----------



## tj666 (Jul 12, 2011)

Returns tonight.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Lets Go!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> My relationship with NCIS is a very hateful one. Haha.
> Show just needs to hurry off my tv right now! Let's go!
> 3 MINS!


I hope Karen's butts don't match


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

LET'S DO THIS!!!!!
HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

USA got the ad wrong for Raw just now.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HOLY SHIT IM MASTURBATING


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

here we go


----------



## TnA_fanboy1 (Jun 3, 2010)

and so it begins...


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

HERE WE GO


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

woot


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Well lets start this shiz


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

lol at Nash's face


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol At Nash


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Stupid albert lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i think its about time for a new intro song


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wonder how this will play out tonight...


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

LETS GO!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

hERE WE GGGOO


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Still with this gay intro


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really hope we start with Ricardo.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

lmao, Booker T, what a legend.

"WHAT DAH HELL?!??!?!"


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nash with a trollface in that pic.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

MrWalsh said:


> Dorito is going to ruin Raw for me


 GIFSoup


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

New sig?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

New video promo with the song there (the 2nd one) ?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wow..I am yawning just seeing the pics of ADR as champ


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Nash's face lol. HERE WE GO!


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Triple H!


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

This'll be interesting


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HOLY SHIT FUCKKKKKK YES OMFG IM MASTURBATING HARD NOW I SWEAR TO GOD


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Kliq is about to reunite!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

HHH


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow! That's a lot of signs! 
Hope this crowd is FIRE!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

stage looks different


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cox Arena is so tiny. Been there many times. This show probably sold out in two days.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Triple H


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Wooooooo! Raw


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Trips is not happy


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The CCO...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bring out Big Daddy Cool!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

THA GAMEZ


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

TRIPLE H HERE WE GO!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I really liked that Raw Intro...especially with Punk's face from MITB.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul Michael Lévesque the master of conspiracies.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

At this point, let's just make Trips' music the theme song for Raw and Smackdown. It'll save time.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

hhh to open 
sweeeeeet


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Coles voice annoys me


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Starts off with HHH *


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

JDman said:


> HOLY SHIT FUCKKKKKK YES OMFG IM MASTURBATING HARD NOW I SWEAR TO GOD


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I really hope HHH gives Punk a rematch.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Ah yes...there' s a NEW WWE Champion..a guy who got shafted out of the belt at the end of the match and yet "IT'S ALL ABOUT THE GAME". Disgusting


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

JR's back


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ah, JR's legendary commentary voice. What a refreshing sound.*


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Nash HHH reunion? or was nash paid off by del rio?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jericho sign.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, he'll give Cena a rematch?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Bets on how long this takes? 20 minutes.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Can this website go 5 minutes without a crash when something half-interesting happens? Fucking hell.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

triple h you screw up.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I want an apology from whoever is pushing Alberto Del Rio to the moon


----------



## BigTicket401 (Jul 1, 2011)

What about the apology to Christian?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*HHH is greatness*


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> Ah yes...there' s a NEW WWE Champion..a guy who got shafted out of the belt at the end of the match and yet "IT'S ALL ABOUT THE GAME". Disgusting


Duh. He has to explain his involvement and etc.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Cm punk still gettin mixed reaction?fuck...


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

This is already good.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Crowd is shit


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a feeling Cena will start a heel turn tonight.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Please tell me they don't bring out Razor Ramon, too.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't buy it HHH


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Prideisking said:


> I want an apology from whoever is pushing Alberto Del Rio to the moon


Quoted because I want one too.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Trips apologizing! well well well. Let's see what happens.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Prideisking said:


> I want an apology from whoever is pushing Alberto Del Rio to the moon


hahah


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Can this website go 5 minutes without a crash when something half-intersting happens? Fucking hell.


*Repped. Fucking annoying, I agree.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

damn it hunter just turn heel.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Booing punk? really? really?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

wat b dis


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Reeks of "I did not have sexual relations with that woman".


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

Punkholic said:


> I have a feeling Cena will start a heel turn tonight.


_lol, no_


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

What's this?? Boos for Del Rio?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

KEVIN NASH! KEVIN NASH!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Nash shoot!?


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

it really is a shame that the pop that Nash just got when Trips mentioned him is better than 90% of the roster gets


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

ADR with heat? I don't ...understand? >.>


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio can only get heat when somebody else says his name


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

BigTicket401 said:


> What about the apology to Christian?


*Christian is forever grateful for getting his two title reigns. *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Silent Alarm said:


> Can this website go 5 minutes without a crash when something half-intersting happens? Fucking hell.


Co - Signed 

I'll never forget when Punk won the title and they literally had to shut the place down for 10 mins due to traffic.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Only good friends text!

ADR getting some heat, let's find out if it stays when he comes out.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

look at this smug bastard lying right our faces


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

I really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really hope they don't put the title on Rey just because it's in his hometown.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Del Rio is getting more of a reaction than usual


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

ADR your new WWE Champion!!!!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

ADR ....


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ugh I can't stand Del Rio.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DESTINY, BITCHES!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

he has heat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111




no title design?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

still no reaction LOL wtf


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

del rio is here hahahahaha


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

DEL RIO.
REACTION.
Quite small, but it's getting better!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

HAHAHA, Alberto again coming to hardly any noise!


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

The guy yelling "YOU A LIAR" when HHH denied involvement


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

How is he still not getting heat? Come on.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

YES A NEW BELT! Oh no wait...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Boo this fella.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

okay...nevermind. Barely a response from the crowd lol.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No Ricardo, FUCK YOU WWE


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Del Rio getting HEAT? DA HELL!?!

WHOOPS NEVER MIND -______-


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey look, the crowd is nearly silent!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Is it me or everyone but Nash is getting booed? lolz


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

silence as del rio walks out

lol the fans hate him so much they wont even boo him


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

ADR..yay yay!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ALBERTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Still not that much Heat for Mexican JBL


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Del Rio


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

When in they hell are they going to get rid of that AWFUL looking WWE title? They need to make a new design NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Nash will show up in the last ten minutes for a big promo, Same shitty show, only interesting parts are the first 10 min, and the last 10 or so min.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Time for ten minutes of rambling about destiny. How fun.


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

Alberto gets a little reaction. No new belt?? damn it


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Lawler already calling ADR's promo. :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

magcynic said:


> Please tell me they don't bring out Razor Ramon, too.


He was a vegetable last I heard


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That's not the kind of reaction they want for their new WWE Champion... LOL. That's mid card reaction right there.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope he breaks out a new belt.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

lolnoreaction.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Can only get a reaction in Mexico/Cali (same thing)...talentless mother fucking piece of shit.

EDIT: HOLY SHIT he's not even getting a reaction LMAO.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

ADR is awesome - and clever way for WWE to get him some heat/reaction.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If I actually gave a damn about Del Rio, this wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

its only because they are so close to mexico.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Let the hate begin


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Odiadores van a odiar! Alberto Del Rio! El destino.. a sido realizado!*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think it was around when Del Rio was drafted Raw that he started annoying the bloodstained shit outta me.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WE ALREADY KNOW THAT!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Almost absolutely nothing from the crowd for Del Rio.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _lol, no_


hahaha yeah probably won't happen. But it would be interesting if he actually confronts Triple H or attacks him from behind. I'm sure the crowd would support Triple H, or at least most of it.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Didn't they change the belt?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

AWWW lawler just spoiled Del Rio's promo lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

no nameplate?


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I wonder what they did with the second belt Cena had before SummerSlam.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

new belt please!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Feels like years, Alberto.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

No nameplate, is he losing tonight?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry people but no matter how much they push him he will not get any reaction from the crowd


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Finally he is getting some reaction...


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

He can only get heat in Mexico/Cali (same thing).

Fucking energy sucking piece of mother fucking shit.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I like that the belt has no nameplate on it.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Weeks?


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Now yall can see how Shitty Del Rio is on the MIC!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

inb4 A A A A


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Weeks? More like months


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I like how Del Rio says champION Awesome.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

VRsick said:


> its only because they are so close to mexico.


Yep


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Del Rio is class and your champion, respect the new king, he loves you.


----------



## nihil (Jul 5, 2008)

This guy sucks.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i see they didnt bother putting a name plate on it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*New belt please..*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, this promo. Who would've predicted he'd say this? What an original promo here.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Gay belt, gay intro. Two most important changes not made.

Del Rio getting heat, nice to see.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Doesn't have his name on the plate.
Crowd still not caring.....:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Once the Mexico tour fails with ADR as champion maybe they'll realize they fucked up.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

No name on the title. Guess that means Rey's winning. If that happens, I fucking riot.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_His voice is gone, dude went hard partying last night_


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

You've been saying it for months and months ADR.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Did he say Katy Nash?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

GCA-FF said:


> Almost absolutely nothing from the crowd for Del Rio.


Not much of a change dude. Crowd doesn't and has never given a flying fuck about Del Rio.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

JDman said:


> Can only get a reaction in Mexico/Cali (same thing)...talentless mother fucking piece of shit.
> 
> EDIT: HOLY SHIT he's not even getting a reaction LMAO.




Turn up your TV...


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Why the hell does ADR's voice sound all scratchy tonight?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Same bling belt and same poor reaction for No Heato.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol they don't even care for ADR in San Diego :lmao*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Del Rio doesn't have his nameplate on the title. hmmmmm


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I love the way ADR say champion


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Alberto del Silencio. I called it the moment his music came on. Please start a "boring" chant people!


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

You could hear a pin drop when ADR came out. He's about as over as gonorrhea.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

How many time has Del Rio said "guys" in this lame promo :lmao


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

F*** HE SUCKS ON THE MIC


----------



## KING CRAVE (Apr 16, 2011)

Swag said:


> he has heat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still waiting for this to happen, really. I want a new title design.. S'all I'm saying.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

hey u guize!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Diva matches get more of a reaction.Raw might have to start editing crowd noise like Smackdown because of Alberto


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez>Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

ADR finally getting heat!?


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

X-Static said:


> Del Rio doesn't have his nameplate on the title. hmmmmm


Mysterio is winning it tonight. They didn't want Punk or Cena to have to drop it. Simple.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Face?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

haha i like this, he's just being nice to us, fellas.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

slightlyoriginal said:


> Why the hell does ADR's voice sound all scratchy tonight?


He had to suck a lot of dick to get that title, and this ridiculous push.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Huh?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

ADR bout to troll....


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

AlecPure said:


> it really is a shame that the pop that Nash just got when Trips mentioned him is better than 90% of the roster gets


Isn't that hilarious? Who on the roster can get a bigger pop than Kevin Nash? Triple H, maybe Punk and Cena in certain crowds?


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

still don't get why if he is the undisputed champ he doesn't have both belts


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone notice his name isn't on the nameplate?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Del Rio the new people's champ!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I want Ricardo's autograph


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao signing autographs & taking pictures


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

There we go, he gets the crowd involved and they start booing! who would have ever thought...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

is he cutting a face promo?


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Anybody who says he is only getting reactions because of them being close to Mexico is fucking retarded... You think a bunch of Mexicans crossed the border and went to the WWE show tonight?

LOOK AT THE CROWD. MAJORITY IS WHITE


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

He's only getting reaction because he's close to Mexico...go to NYC and it's piss break time.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

little Chihuahua


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

I think the people saying Del Rio is getting no reaction have their TV's on mute.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol. Love him! Where is Ricardo?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*They love lil Rey Rey!*


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

He sounds like a politic LOL


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Not a bad promo!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

" I will take pictures with all your kids!" hahahaha. That was hilarious


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

God, shut the fuck up about how the belt looks. It doesn't even look bad FFS, and you know you're nitpicking when you're complaining about the fucking belt design.


----------



## BigTicket401 (Jul 1, 2011)

Damn I want a Del Rio autograph too


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

The crowds starting to slightly care...


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

haha ADR is awesome


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

didn't read through all the other pages.. but has anyone else noticed they don't have a name plate on the belt for ADR.. usually when there is no name on the belt, that means theres a title change..


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rey Rey V Del Rio? 

Predictable but should be good.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

whats the "guys" count?


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Anybody who says he is only getting reactions because of them being close to Mexico is fucking retarded... You think a bunch of Mexicans crossed the border and went to the WWE show tonight?
> 
> LOOK AT THE CROWD. MAJORITY IS WHITE


It's A LOT OF Mexicans in that crowd.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

is this a face promo......


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

JDman said:


> He's only getting reaction because he's close to Mexico...go to NYC and it's piss break time.


*Dude, you posted this 4 times now, shut the fuck up already, we get it.
*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ADR vs Rey for the 19,0000 time AWESOME


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Alberto Del Trololololo


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay come on, some of you really think he has good mic skills?

Jesus, they're terrible.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Alberto del Silencio sucking cock to get some reaction, lol.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

ZZZZzzzz.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

NoyK said:


> *Odiadores van a odiar! Alberto Del Rio! El destino.. a sido realizado!*


LOL did you use Google Translator?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I Hope Super Rey wins tonight,yeah I said it


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol at whoever thought he was turning face


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SEEEEEEKS WAHN NINE! I'm going to punch the TV when this little douche bag comes out.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

How can you say this guy isn't good? He's so funny.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

im not happy with how del rio won the title but come on guys give him some time its o9nly been 24 hours
since he won jeez.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

EL GRAN LUCHADOR no just noooo!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at this joke of a champion.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I can't believe people say this guy is good on the mic...


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Where is [email protected][email protected]?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

The crowd is only reacting when Del Rio mentions Mysterio... :argh:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I think Del Rio having the belt is going to help him alot. The crowd is reacting to him, so thats a good start. Going over Rey in his hometown will give him MEGA heat though.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Gresty said:


> is this a face promo......





No it's not, and it never sounded like one.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm already bored of Raw, seriously get this guy off


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this promo got really bad really fast


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Christians#1PeeP said:


> new belt please!


keep wishing


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I love how he wakes up in the morning


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i like this, he's so happy, he just wants to entertain us.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

OK, this promo has gone on way too long....


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

This promo is crap.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Del Rio got some decent heat tonight. Fuck what yall saying.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Headliner said:


> lmao at this joke of a champion.


This. I can't believe they went from Punk/Cena to this.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

shady6121 said:


> Del Rio is awful and WWE is awful in making decisions so no surprise here


Yeh seriously this horrible

Should of had Kevin nash come out and reform the kliq fuk this miz del rio r truth bullshit


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Cheap heat_


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Shut the hell up, King. Jesus.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Surprised Rey didn't interupt


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Actually a pretty decent promo from Del Rio. Showed some personality.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Didnt even realise they were in San Diego. 

Who out next?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That was more pissbreak worthy than if Kelly Kelly came out to cut a similar promo.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Prideisking said:


> I Hope Super Rey wins tonight,yeah I said it


Same here dude. At least he gets a reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao epic


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Great promo. ADR is that dude!


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

I love how CM punk doesn't give a shit lol


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

that was brutal


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone who says Del Rio can't talk is an idiot. That was his best promo in months, _finally_ a reason to actually root for him.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good promo alberto got some heat


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Kevin Destiny Nash

which promo is more pridictable ARD or the Miz..


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Good promo. Gotta give him props.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> ADR finally getting heat!?


Yes, but everyone here is ignoring it. It's not a great reaction, but it is a noticeable improvement.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*He got some heat at the end... there may be hope.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GCA-FF said:


> The crowd is only reacting when Del Rio mentions Mysterio... :argh:


In other words: cheap heat.


Good God, Del Rio only gets cheap heat and he has the personality to make paint dry. And people probably boo him cause he bores us all to death.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Does anybody think he wants to beat Rey Mysterio?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

It wasnt a terrible promo but not good.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

anybody else notice there wasnt a name on the belt


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

return of logos on the wrestlers doors.. MARK!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... I watch to see if they fucking bother to address shit and instead we get 10 minutes of Del Rio killing the crowd... yeah... such a champion.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> God, shut the fuck up about how the belt looks. It doesn't even look bad FFS, and you know you're nitpicking when you're complaining about the fucking belt design.


Belt looks like a fuckin toy. Its old as hell and i'm sick of looking at it.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

They're gonna make out.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Gotta admit, Alberto Del Rio looks awesome with the belt


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> God, shut the fuck up about how the belt looks. It doesn't even look bad FFS, and you know you're nitpicking when you're complaining about the fucking belt design.


Now tell us... how do you REALLY feel about it!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Great promo by ADR. People just hating because he is champion.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HE ONLY GOT HEAT BECAUSE HES IN CALI (Mexico, same thing).

Who gives a shit about reactions in his home town? 

He's still (and always will be) a talentless mother fucking piece of shit.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

The names on the locker room doors, reminds me of the Attitude Era


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, they're at San Diego Sports Arena? That's even smaller than Cox Arena! :lmao


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

A good promo from ADR. I actually cared about what he said for once.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

My god, ADR's smile really is the troll face. Looks exactly the same, seriously.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

People should bow down and respect ADR as their champion, why? Because amigos y amigas, he loves you.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i...kinda liked that promo, i am a sucker for bumbling idiot


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I really want Rey to win a match for once, but it's not likely going to happen.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

First Steph....now Triple H....well he did say that he was a lot of things and bi was one of them.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

X-Static said:


> keep wishing


They will have one eventually. i just wish it would be soon.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Del Rio is cutting a promo about nothing and facing Rey Mysterio. 

Same thing he does every week. I'd sooner the belt be on fucking Swagger.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Alberto Del Rio reminds me of a young Booker T.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

King turning on HHH, way to give it away you obvious cunt


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

actually not a bad promo....and this is coming from someone who can't stand the guy


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

X-Static said:


> Del Rio doesn't have his nameplate on the title. hmmmmm


The nameplate slot is way too small for "ALLLLLLLLBERTOOOOOOOOOO DELLLLLLLLLLL RIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOO". 

At least he got some heat in the end, even if it was cheap.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Del Rio is over as fuck in the IWC. Look at all the heat he gets :lmao*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

One of his better promos for sure. 
Made the start to RAW a little slow, but we're getting everything throughout the whole show and near the end.


----------



## Jam Up Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

The first step Del Rio can take in becoming one of my favorite champions is getting rid of that hideous belt.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

That was funny. Now where's Rtruth? Raw needs more Rtruth.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Love me some Del Rio!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Borias said:


> That was more pissbreak worthy than if Kelly Kelly came out to cut a similar promo.


Kelly Kelly is more over than fucking Del Rio lmao


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i wasnt happy del rio won the title, but hey, give the guy a chance. who knows where he is gonna go with this. he's acting cocky and annoying, he's basically trying to troll the hell out of everyone.

they have had worse champions.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

The promo wasn't that bad. I still think he needs some improvement but people really don't give him enough credit on the mic.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

lololol so many butthurt Punk fans its hilarious. Theyre just mad Punk wasnt the first promo tonight.

Keep crying Punk dickriders, your tears taste good


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

If Rey wins tonight then that's basically ADR's career over.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Good opener by Del Rio. The crowd should be VERY into the main event.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

JDman said:


> HE ONLY GOT HEAT BECAUSE HES IN CALI (Mexico, same thing).
> 
> Who gives a shit about reactions in his home town?
> 
> He's still (and always will be) a talentless mother fucking piece of shit.


Sheesh. Shut up already!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

haha kabraxl knew you would be back for some good ol monday night raw


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Advert Number 1


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why are they having ADR defend the belt tonight? Is it because they are in Rey's home town and want to have a feel good story when Rey wins?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

good promo, give the guy a little more time guys...this is a great position for him to generate a lot of heat with punk, cena, and rey fans all having legitimate reasons to hate


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Yeh seriously this horrible
> 
> Should of had Kevin nash come out and reform the kliq fuk this miz del rio r truth bullshit


Yeah, lets reform the kliq and make the old guys of the business the main eventers whilst the future stays at mid-card and then when the old guys are literally too old to work or everyone gets bored of them there's no new talent to take over because you wanted the god damn kliq when they should have got their push.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

That was a decent promo from ADR, should have had an interuption though for a bit more drama imo


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Del Rio will be fine. The promo was pretty good and got some heat towards the end. That's the way it should be. *


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

I like Del Rio, but he had to suck some you know what for 10 minutes before he finally got a reaction.

I sincerely hope he loses the belt soon, because that was sad.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know? I said that Del Rio was like watching Tito Santana play JBL....I take it back. 


Its like watching Adam Sandler do an offensively stereotypical Mexican character whose motivation to be JBL.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ADR's mic work is hilariously awesome


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kobe Bryant said:


> lololol so many butthurt Punk fans its hilarious. Theyre just mad Punk wasnt the first promo tonight.
> 
> Keep crying Punk dickriders, your tears taste good


Has way more to do with Del Rio being a shit choice for World Champion than anything.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

awful promo.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Y'all are way too hard on ADR! I thought he had a pretty decent promo, and I hope him not having a name plate on the belt doesn't mean he's losing the title to Mysterio. He'd be an even WORSE champion!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

XxPunkxX said:


> The promo wasn't that bad. I still think he needs some improvement but people really don't give him enough credit on the mic.


People forget this is a guy that debuted just this year.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That was the first time in who knows how long I enjoyed a ADR promo


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> i wasnt happy del rio won the title, but hey, give the guy a chance. who knows where he is gonna go with this. he's acting cocky and annoying, he's basically trying to troll the hell out of everyone.
> 
> they have had worse champions.


Other than The Miz, I can't recall a champion who annoys me and bores me more than Del Rio. Not even Cena.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

NoyK said:


> *Del Rio is over as fuck in the IWC. Look at all the heat he gets :lmao*


This.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

I doubt Cena turns heel tonight.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

No reaction my ass. ADR is awesome. Fuck the haters


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *He got some heat at the end... there may be hope.*


Well, to be fair, you and I could go to San Diego, say we're going to beat Rey Mysterio, and get booed. Hell, probably even more so.


----------



## chocolate (Sep 30, 2007)

That promo was all over the place. He's solid on the mic but I really have no idea what he was going for. Some babyface comments about posing in pictures with fans, then shitting on the hometown hero?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Freeloader said:


> I really want Rey to win a match for once, but it's not likely going to happen.


You know he had to win a few matches recently to become WWE champ right?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He has music now?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Solid promo. People are just still butthurt, and want it admit it, but i will. Solid.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

im sorry but this man was terrible on the mic. He went back and forth between face and heel...I dont know if that was on purpose or what...but he kinda kissed the crowds ass


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

music?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

the fuck???

A weird mesh of new and old with a remix???


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Truth has music now, haha


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*R TRUTH NEW PROMO! MARK OOOOOOOOOOOOUT!!!!!*


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

New theme for Truth.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

TRUTH HAS MUSIC!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

New truth song :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth with some music! *


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't believe the hate ADR gets on this forum. He's awesome on the mic. Do you really think its his fault that they tell him to go out there spouting the 'destiny' shit?


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

oh no Truth has music again haha


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

R-Truth with music?!


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

Truth got new music


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

WHATS UP!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh is that Truth with some music now?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

NOOOOOO

Why'd they change Truths music!?


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Truth got a theme!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

FAIL MUSIC FOR R-TRUTH. Wow the no music gimmick was good, this is horrible.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Truth!!!!!! I'm feeling that new music!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lololol truth




Finally morrison gets a win i hope


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

wow an actual theme for r-truth now


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

NEW R-TRUTH MUSIC!!!! YEEEAAH!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice, music for R-Truth!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God, that terrible music is back...


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

truth with music?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

R - Truth finally got a new remix theme fuckin AWESOME!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> You know? I said that Del Rio was like watching Tito Santana play JBL....I take it back.
> 
> 
> Its like watching Adam Sandler do an offensively stereotypical Mexican character whose motivation to be JBL.


Danm, I already repped you


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Haha, nice switch.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

WHAT'S UP!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

New Truth theme, yet the titantron still says THE TRUTH SHALL SET YOU FREE


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

R-Truth's new theme is shit.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

whats up


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Truth!! give him the mic!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That's what we need. Instrumental What's Up.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao wtf


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Why does Truth have music?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

what the fuck is this music


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes speak of the devil lil Jimmys


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Truth Theme?


----------



## jaffacakes (Aug 16, 2011)

Whos little jimmy


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Loving that guitar in his song. 
The Troof has set me free!!!!

LIL JIMMY PROOF!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

It was better when he had no song.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Falls Count Anywhere? Sounds good.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Troof!!! With CHEAP MUSIC!!!

:lmao


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> I doubt Cena turns heel tonight.


*NO FUCKING SHIT*


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Much better without the music


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCK!!! Truth has his Wassup song back!!! NO!!!!!!


Why is WWE pulling a page from TNA's playbook and doing the gimmick matches for free on TV and the regular tag matches that mean nothing on the PPV?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

New remix theme for Truth!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

... Why the music?!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bout damn time truth got some music


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL why he have music again?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO I just realized Morrison is from LA, Summerslam was in LA and he wasn't even on the card.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Truth has music.....hahahah nice


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Truth's theme reminds me a bit of The Rock's.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Well, to be fair, you and I could go to San Diego, say we're going to beat Rey Mysterio, and get booed. Hell, probably even more so.


*True. But at least he did that correctly.  


Morrison with a pop!*


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

John Morrison sure does love those falls count anywhere matches


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison gets a reaction!!!!!



some great comedy work Morrison!!!!!


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

lil jimmy proof HA


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

who wants to bet me 20 bucks morrison is headlining lockdown by 2012


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Jesus Morrison. Shut up, please.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So they're having this match before the PPV, and now a Falls Count Anywhere match AFTER the PPV.

Oh. And a Morrison promo. Brrrrr.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

John **** can't talk for shit.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...morrison gives a promo sculpted from gold.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

wwe 12 outdated already


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

wait a video promo, what is this the 90s, old school raw? they should and need to do that more often


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

WWE fucking sucks and is gay.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao If that's Morrison's best, let's just play R-Truth's theme again.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Morrisson talking about Little Jimmys. He's playing for keeps.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao That fucking Morrison promo.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Morrison is a bad actor lol.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

For The Win said:


> R-Truth's new theme is shit.


You're right


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh shit! I havent seen one of those vids inna min!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow from a DEl Rio segment to a Morrison promo. Rocky start!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

R-Truth!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I like to see the WWE bringing back the mini promo's.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> Much better without the music


haha that's the truth lol


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Morrison talking is so cringe worthy


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

DA TRUTH....FINALLY HAS THEME MUSIC


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Morrison showed as much emotion there as he would if we was reading a grocery list


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

that promo felt rather heelish


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Phenomenal promo by Morrison. You could feel the electricity in the air.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

When Morrison crashes the forums you know it's time for more bandwidth.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I thought Melina gave the Little Jimmies something to cheer about?


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Hardcore match???!!!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_JOMO promo's lol_


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

King is awfully suspicious..."I think HHH was blowing hot air". King is too much of a face, someone even looks at a face wrong and he's talking crap about them. "Triple H blowing hot air". I think King went and cried after Cena didn't leave as champ last night.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I wanna see Morrison dive off of something high.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LMAO I just realized Morrison is from LA, Summerslam was in LA and he wasn't even on the card.


*

he was in the opening match, I think. 


Truth can get any face over with the crowd. Truth is pretty damn great as a heel.*


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> You know he had to win a few matches recently to become WWE champ right?


Not sure what this had to do with what I said.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Why is the referee counting for a count-out if it's a Falls Count Anywhere match? Dumb shit ref.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

agh just go away morrison


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

botch from the ref who saw him counting


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

oh my gawdz what an outsied deieve


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Morrison's promo makes me think of a rapist. It was alright though.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*starts "You Suck Morrison, You Suck!" chants*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Panther said:


> I like to see the WWE bringing back the mini promo's.


co-sign


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey the GM stand is there


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Morrison is gonna job...ON HIS TERMS!


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Truths promo last night was soo good


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ J.R. basically calling Morrison a jobber!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Dropstorm said:


> Phenomenal promo by Morrison. You could feel the electricity in the air.


Sarcasm right?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone think King is acting a little heel like tonight? with the doubting HHH's honesty and that comment after JRsaid Morrison need's to win King said what Truth doesn't?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Crowd does not give two shits


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ugh, can't believe you bastards crashed the thread for _Morrison_. SMDH.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

lol at Truth's new theme, it sucks lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> When Morrison crashes the forums you know it's time for more bandwidth.


Even in a pretape....Morrison is god-awful. Guess everyone had the 'ugh' reaction at once.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Dropstorm said:


> Phenomenal promo by Morrison. You could feel the electricity in the air.


Damn straight!

I felt the same electricity in that promo as I did in Rock's return promo.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Truth should have a spear
_


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Very good spots so far in this match


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Good so far.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TMPRKO said:


> John Morrison sure does love those falls count anywhere matches


it's lets him show off his acrobatic skills, to had the fact he is a terrible wrestler.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

lol @ cole: morrisons gonna get got! best line by him ever


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Why are we even doing this match? Truth beat john 4 times in a row lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> he was in the opening match, I think.
> 
> ...


Wow. They should of heavily advertised that. It could of been a great way to get some momentum back for him.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Jim Ross sounds about as excited as a kid in the dentist office right now. *


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Rtruth needs to start using lil jimmy as a shield. 

Oh Jomo, what are those acting classes teaching you?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Things that crash WF:

WrestleMania

Daniel Bryan returning

CM Punk returning

John Morrison promo


Hmm...


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

New Truth music is shit,I preferred the silence.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bright side: at least it wasn't a LIVE Morrison promo. Because positivity, guys.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so wait, the little jimmys are the fans that cheer for all the baby face types liek morrison, cena, rey, etc - why did morrsion say he was gonna make them weep?


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't like the JoMo's promo's, he justs needs to loosen up and be more ecentric! Dam his he's exciting to watch in the ring, he should have taken that time to come back with new gimmick + attidude!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Truth gives funny promos and Morrison does cool flippy shit in the ring. These are the useful qualities of these guys. Why the fuck have Morrison give a promo and not Truth?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Lil' Jimmy said:


> Morrison's promo makes me think of a rapist.


LOL


----------



## THREE TWO ONE (Apr 24, 2007)

I hate it when falls count anywhere matched dont leave the immediate ring area, and basically are just no count out, hope this is different.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

If Truth wins this match I hope they move on to different stoylines for these 2.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Y2J Problem said:


> New Truth music is shit,I preferred the silence.


*noted*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Morrison's mini-promo was great honestly. Props to JoMo for that.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Damn straight!
> 
> I felt the same electricity in that promo as I did in Rock's return promo.


Ok I must be missing something, please be sarcasm


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Honestly, if anybody has 0% charisma, it's JoMo.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

JoMo doesn't grasp who lil Jimmy's are! lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

John Morrison is so good on the mic, that he makes Rock sound like he has a speech impediment.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

THREE TWO ONE said:


> I hate it when falls count anywhere matched dont leave the immediate ring area, and basically are just no count out, hope this is different.



This is the PG era. FCA ALWAYS ends up around the ring. Cody and Rey did the most but even that was only going up the stairs. They probably won't do anything too special.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison crashed WF!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

So if Truth wins this one, can we say buried?


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

bring back hardcore matches!!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Truth gives funny promos and Morrison does cool flippy shit in the ring. These are the useful qualities of these guys. Why the fuck have Morrison give a promo and not Truth?


hahah sounds like something heyman would do...truth never stop talking, john stfu and jump off things...crowd is happy...make money...rinse and repeat


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Y2J Problem said:


> New Truth music is shit,I preferred the silence.


At least he isn't bringing back that traveshomockery of a song about getting "crunk".


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Morrison is going to win the match so these two can move in and nobody will care where Morrison goes


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

"are you counting to 3" :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Wow. They should of heavily advertised that. It could of been a great way to get some momentum back for him.


[*

It was a six man match  His team did pick up the win though. The focus was on Mysterio. *


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I miss the days when WF didn't crash_


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL @ that Truth sign


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ugh. This ref doesn't even look like Mike Chioda. Who do they think they're fooling?


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Troof and JoMo are pretty great IMO.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TAKE THAT LIL JIMMY.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Why they still have that Anonymous Raw GM thing is beyond me


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I beleive I just saw the Warrior in the crowd.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

like Morisson is going to win this.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

ADVERT BREAK NUMBER 2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How many times does Truth have to kick Morrison's ass?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at the sign


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Pretty good match so far.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

TAKE THAT LIL JIMMY!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey I just noticed the laptop is back at ringside. Will we hear from the mystery GM tonight?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Morrison needs to man the fuck up. Kurt Angle won a gold medal with a BROKEN freakin' neck and this goof can't even get through a little match? SMDH #2.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Prideisking said:


> Ok I must be missing something, please be sarcasm


Of course I was being sarcastic The Rock's return promo was complete and utter shit!

Maybe Rock should take some notes from Morrisson on how to cut a promo and more importantly how to electrify a crowd.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

i like how truth gets the crowd involved


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope they put off turning the R-Truth 'little jimmy' gimmick into a face gimmick.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Whose the joker wearing a suit to RAW???


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

man truth's krazy faces are awesome


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Little Jimmy chants made Truth madder


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Truth in Berserk mode!?


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

thats the guy he threw a cup in the face of


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Why didn't we see this match at Summerslam...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Who is the goof in the Ultimate Warrior outfit?


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

i hope truth wins, man is hilarious at the minute and putting on some good matches... JoMo will give u a good match but he's not delivering in the storytelling arena


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

X-Static said:


> Why they still have that Anonymous Raw GM thing is beyond me


Hmm, has that been there every show? If not, then that might be a hint that we find out the GM tonight.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

jerseysfinest said:


> Honestly, if anybody has 0% charisma, it's JoMo.


said it a million times, he's like a hot girl that never has to learn anything or have any personality - gets all the attention she wants for looks.

morrison probably never had to talk up a woman, so he never developed personality, just showed his abs. then he got by doing flips and the like in wwe, had a good talker in miz with him, now we see what happens when he speaks for himself.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

R-Truth over JoMo in a Buried Alive Match. Book it.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Morrison and Kelly are clearly the two best actors in the company. Fuck Cena, Orton, and HHH, cast them in the next WWE direct-to-DVD blockbuster


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

I dislike this ref.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Of course I was being sarcastic The Rock's return promo was complete and utter shit!
> 
> Maybe Rock should take some notes from Morrisson on how to cut a promo and more importantly how to electrify a crowd.


OMG UR SO WRONG FUCK U TO HELL JOMO BAD ROCK GOOD


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Those two chicks with the Cena shirt are fine as fuck. Especially the one on the right.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Melina shows up in the crowd and fucks R-Truth...I mean fuckes up R-Truth...my bad


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> Whose the joker wearing a suit to RAW???


*Someone one style?*


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Of course I was being sarcastic The Rock's return promo was complete and utter shit!
> 
> Maybe Rock should take some notes from Morrisson on how to cut a promo and more importantly how to electrify a crowd.


......lol you almost got me man. I was about to get got from you


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

HArdly any kids in the crowd :shocked:


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Is that Johnathan Coachman working security???


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Slow count.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

is that guy the same one who was in that MITB punk/vince meme? lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why is the ref counting so slow?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Rtruth is in the zone.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

move this match to the locker room


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao Ultimate Warrior sighting.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

this really should have had happened at SS,Which was also in Morrison's home town!!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Joseph29 said:


> Hey I just noticed the laptop is back at ringside. Will we hear from the mystery GM tonight?


Did it ever leave ringside? I thought they just stopped making him chime in.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

This match is boring me. Mostly because of Morrison.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Chick in the pink dress looks hot.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Those two chicks with the Cena shirt are fine as fuck. Especially the one on the right.


The one on the left!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why are they pinning after every move?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Why the fuck is the laptop still there? Triple H is in charge now.


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL at truth's face


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I shudder to think what is wrong with King if he really could feel them "all the way over here!"*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

lol @ the sign hahahahaha


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Truth has an office chair look out!


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay, that was a pretty bad ass spot.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

that was a good knee.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I guess Troofs run is over.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Who was that chick sitting down?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

R-Truth jobbing? Fuck no!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

SO much for Morrison being buried


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

ah


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

There. No "Morrison is buried" threads this week.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

was hoping for truth in this match!
and good morning all *rubs eyes*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess Morrison's out of the doghouse. This week.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Good match but this should've happened last night.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol morrison won


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Morrison is bad.. bad..


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Morrison finally wins a match. I dont mind if he gets a push as long as they keep him away from a mic.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ some of the things they did in that match


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

well Morrison got his win however that is the end of the fireworks for him...wheres Kevin Nash to power bomb him???


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That suplex on the arm of the chair must of R raped Toof.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

That chair move was cool!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

That was pretty good.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

The Monday Night Delight wins!


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

nice kick


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

what a stupid finish


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Guessing he's told Melina to fuck off then?

Canny match to be fair.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Damn!! Lil Jimmy got Rtruth! Good match


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Good match.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm shocked Morrison went over!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Well nobody cares


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

2 in a row,,,super morrison push right dere!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Morrison Wins...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

JoMo wins.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Truth is buried!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk is PISSED!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I half expected the match to end with a water bottle shot. Thank God I was wrong. 

Nice finish! It was unique, innovative, and made Morrison look awesome.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone else just get a boner for CM RealMan?


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk sighting!


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

no reaction 4 punk...few boos


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shame they are treating this as a second rate feud.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Punk sure looks pissed!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

There's the REAL WWE CHAMPION! *hands down*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*The fuck' is wrong with this crowd? Even Punk got a weak reaction.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... either there are no mics for the crowd or the crowd fucking sucks like usual. Seriously, they need to just hit Chicago, New York, Philly, and Canada if this is the normal for audiences elsewhere......


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Anddd the entire forum just collectively jizzed.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

John friggin Morrison!!!! Bout to buy my new shirt right now...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That was a nice match!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

OMFG ITS PUNK OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG no.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Dont get why that couldnt have been booked for SS.....


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good match excited for tonight could cena turn heel tonight or triple h turn heel on cena


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk does not look that pissed off


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol Punk did get a pretty shitty reaction though.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks when viewed from the side, Punk looks like one of them little mushroom fellas from Mario?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

NoyK said:


> *The fuck' is wrong with this crowd? Even Punk got a weak reaction.*


It's an arena full of Hispandex.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I LOVE CM PUNK!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Silence for punk


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG PUNK 2319u1u2u0fwe7934232


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

X-Static said:


> PUNK


*hands down*


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Hot Cena fans in the audience.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

NoyK said:


> *The fuck' is wrong with this crowd? Even Punk got a weak reaction.*


They're nervous, shitting themselves anticipating the arrival of KEVIN NASH to Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Good match. Punk out to rant and rave on well everyone lol


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

So is this Truth/Morrison feud over now?


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Even if Punk didn't get a reaction, do you see how many Punk shirts are in the crowd? He's over. Relax, people.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL the crowd doesn't give Punk a big reaction and the marks on here go crazy. Fuck outta here.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Okay... either there are no mics for the crowd or the crowd fucking sucks like usual. Seriously, they need to just hit Chicago, New York, Philly, and Canada if this is the normal for audiences elsewhere......


This shitty city knows how to do nothing except cheer for rey mysterio.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Decent match between Morrison and Truth

Anyone got a stream? I've come upstairs and don't have Sky up here!

Plus wtf happened to all my credits, ninjad?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Please give us Punk & Nash on the mic next


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Conan O'Brien!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just turned off my PS2 with GTA III so I can focus on this shit. With Alberto Del Silencio out of the way, I can expect better.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Hot Cena fans in the audience.


FUCK YEAH DUDE! Especially the one on the right.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

That was a great match


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lol this crowd doesnt give two fucks about anyone 
they only want Kevin Nash
and a little of rey


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Why they always have a black guy in those Nike commercials?:lmao:lmao


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

where is the miz


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

There's a lot of Punk shirts in the crowd what are you gonna beat them over the head because they don't like your favorite?!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey look, it's Mysterio's first undeserved Title run out of three!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

punk mood on facebook = #crabby


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

3


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lfP3B2cSmw

punk needs to bring this up


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

showing Rey winning the title at WM? Foreshadowing? I hope not


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

More Rey buildup. Yep, he's winning. Fuck.


----------



## Oblivious2you (Jun 28, 2011)

We will see how dead this crowd is when Rey's music hits.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Terrible crowd.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

MIZ!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LOL the crowd doesn't give Punk a big reaction and the marks on here go crazy. Fuck outta here.


*:lmao it's hilarious!*


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

wow clip of Rey with title, won't be repeated later tonight

Yeoooooooooooooooooooo MIZ!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

awesome


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Finally, something worth watching. MIZ!*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MIZ


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So... we get a package for Mysterio... really?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

nice pop for the MIZZZ


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh boy, a Rey buildup video.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Please give us Punk & Nash on the mic next


A Punk and Nash segment would be awesome


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Miiiiiz!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, looks like what Miz was hinting at on Twitter is about to happen.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

MIZ


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

But he lost Cole....god you sucked so much last night on commentary and after the show that you forgot that Miz and his team lost.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Awesomeeee!!!

Miz.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

At least let this be Rey's retirement run.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

MIZ IS AWESOME.

Dude bangs Maryse....he really is awesome.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

cole has a boner


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Weird. I heard Punk chants. 

Nah, he's definitely not over.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh god, he is awesome.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Miz.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

shut up KING!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

It's Mizness time.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

No reaction for Punk - Bad crowd
Some reaction for Del Rio - ONLY COZ HES FROM MEXICO


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Punk is pissed !


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse should join up with The Miz and save him.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This crowd is..... just... bad.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Not Jared...


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

King's jokes are terrible


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He has aids.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

MIZ!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao Jared from Subway!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Why is he holding a sandwich?


----------



## Oblivious2you (Jun 28, 2011)

"Jared from subway" Thats hilarious to me


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol King still tries to do those little one liners but they are no longer funny. 


oh god... Jared... and not a fuck was given.*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Please give us Punk & Nash on the mic next


Now that would be something interesting.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Subway? Really?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jared getting some boos there.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Dude needs to toss me that sandwich


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

haha Some BOOOOOOS for Jared!! lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jared from Subway? Really? Really? Really?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The best part of Jerry Lawler's insults is that they never, ever make any sense. It adds a much-needed layer of irony to the whole show.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jared with more heat then ADR :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh Jared Fogle. Such a huge celebrity.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Skinny Guy, Big Pants


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler...that Fright Night joke was so lame, you deserve to have your mic cut.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh God


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

lol at jared from subway getting booed


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mizfit


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I reckon it's a meatball sub


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Huge "AWESOME" sign in the crowd *


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Jared is a Miz fan because they're both husky...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Jared from Subway and Keith Stone to form a tag team, they get on Raw more then some guys.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Kofi Kingston to make the save. As per usual.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Got Aides! lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

How many times are they exploited having Jared from Subway. No one cares anymore, WWE.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jared to hit miz in the head with the sub please.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is Gerald from Subway getting fat again?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Are we supposed to believe he carries a Subway sandwich wherever he goes?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Miz is picking a fight with Jared...really...really


----------



## Jam Up Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

"Subway sucks!"


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Subway sucks chants :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's not exactly hard to be a spokesman for Subs that are made of Turds and 3 day old vegetables.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Jared? FFS


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

lol "subway sucks" chants


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

He happens to be carrying a sub.....how bad


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

OK this is pointless. Somebody put Vince out to pasture and let someone who isn't senile start running things, please.


----------



## Oblivious2you (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL Subway sucks subway sucks subway sucks..


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Subway sucks chant lol


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Who the helll is this guy?they know that USA is not the center of the universe?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

SUBWAY SUCKS :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is TNA territory.*


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Subway sucks chant!! LOL


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Subway are loving this.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz stole Jared's subway sandwich. OMG.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Would think he would get all that extra skin removed by now.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

SUBWAY SUCK!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Miz is literally cutting a promo on a sandwich and its more exciting than half the roster


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

...pathetic, what are they doing to Miz??


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The fuck?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Subway Sucks" Chant :lmao :lmao

What is happening? :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesus miz has really fallen off the side of the mountain


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Subways? How WWE has fallen...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Subway Sucks Chants! :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Really? Really?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow, Miz made that sound good... Better than Ed Helms grinning about some stupid turkey club.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I thought we just came back from ads.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

This is terrible.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Subway Sucks chants. I love it.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

subway sucks chants!!!


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Miz = second best on the mic(after Punk)


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

................ what the fuck WWE..................


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Santino needs to come out and steal Miz's sandwich!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

clever product placement


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler...that Fright Night joke was so lame, you deserve to have your mic cut. 

The people chanting Subway sucks can go fuck off!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

REALLY WWE. YOU'RE USING TV TIME TO PLUG SUBWAY ON RAW.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Miz better be going somewhere with this promo!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

An ad disguised as a promo. Just desperate.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Okay Cole. Go! Leave the show to go get a sandwich please.

Trend: Miz & Cole love Footlongs


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Miz is right. He is much better. Listen to that delivery. Take his job, Miz!


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

I love that (most of) the crowd can see through this shitty in-'universe' commercial.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

What have WWE done to the Miz?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Product placement ain't even cool when the Miz is involved. Fuck.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That sandwich is ruined.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

there seriously not turning miz into a subway informercial are they?


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

shit anyone else really fancy a subway now! lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

From WWE Championship to this :lmao


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Cheap


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Miz is moving down to the US title again, AWESOME


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Looks like this product is heading back to cringeworthy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*"Because I'm the Miz.....and I fuck Maryse"*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What a waste of a promo. Advertising subway? The fuck?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

This promo is so terrible, it's funny!!! :lmao


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

I marked when Miz stole that sandwich. Really.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

So this Miz came out to advertise Subway? wow...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Between this and the four dozen ads on the PPV last night, I'm really in the mood for some capitalism!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

if the miz was the spokesman for subway, i actually might eat it


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Great promo by the Miz as usual


----------



## johnnycanuck91 (Jul 26, 2011)

lol at him holding a sub, Jared is still kind of chunky though, dont know why he is the spokesperson.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

well all that was a bit fucking random


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Miz is a media WHORE!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well...that was pointless.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn, Jared is a fan-fucking-tastic actor. He does the "look confused and throw hands up" motion to absolute perfection.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

NASH


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

What the fuck was the point of that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Waste of fucking time.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

A sudden feeling of shame just overcame my entire body...

Jesus fucking Christ...


----------



## Oblivious2you (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz goes from being the champion for half a year to replacing jared. OH SHIT KEVIN NASH


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

Well since Del Rio has the same replica title that half the dweebs in the crowd has, Im guessing Rey mysterio is going to win tonight. WOW. So were right back to stage one except instead of cena its rey and orton as champs...thought times were changing...more things change the more they stay the same.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz reduced to that shite? Fuck sake.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

forum crash


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh wow........I thought that was about to go somewhere, and it didn't at all. :no:


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

I could totally go for one of them oven crisp chicken sangwiches now......


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

NO SHAME WWE NO SHAME..


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Nash!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BIG DADDY COOL!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

NASH


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wonder how much Miz made to mock fat Jared and cut a 4 min promo.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

N.A.S.H.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

What a waste!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nash... in a shirt five sizes too small.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So they come back from a commercial to do a commercial that leads into another commercial.

*sigh**


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*NASH! :O*


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

OH MAN HE'S HERE.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Yay Nash! Hopefully he does a solid promo.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

So we went from a sponsorship mentioning to a commercial to a sponsorship mentioning to a promo about a sponsor...


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

NASH.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

lol 7 min sub-way plug!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nash walks slower than the Undertaker lol.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *"Because I'm the Miz.....and I fuck Maryse"*


About the only thing he can look forward too


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I count that Miz Segment as an commercial break.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha The Miz does a damn duckface all the time


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

That was random, but The Miz made it worth while and you know why? Yep you guessed it, because he's awesome.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Big Daddy Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

and now another Ad after the in-ring ad. Bullshit!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Please, Nash and Punk next.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

Nash


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Santino needs to come out and steal Miz's sandwich!


heh i loved that


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

The Miz eating a Subway sub? I would pay money to see that.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn that was some starpower they just showed.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't defend this.

Miz has had no direction since A-Ry, but nahhh, we're not going to develop his character or start a new feud, we'll just get him to plug SUBWAY. WWE logic.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

kevin nash is now going to be trending on twitter for 1000 years.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *So they come back from a commercial to do a commercial that leads into another commercial.
> 
> *sigh**


"This Subway commercial is sponsored by..."


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Was that it? Seriously?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

REALLY?

They're using a whole segment for advertising on raw now? fpalm


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Kevein Nash coming to bury the entire roster!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Novak Djokovic said:


> What the fuck was the point of that.


to advertise Subway.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Why did they do that to Miz:sad:


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *So they come back from a commercial to do a commercial that leads into another commercial.
> 
> *sigh**




Dammit...even the promos are commercials now. Its inescapable. Next week CM Punk comes out drinking a pepsi


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

"Big Daddy Cool, Diesel!! BUOM BUOM!!!﻿ BUOM!!!"


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Nash is almost 7 feet legit no need for the cameraman to be at his crotch level.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Do they really have NOTHING for Miz that they decide to do this stupid promotion of Subway?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Miz is so fucking annoying.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nash and Booker should get back together to form Chet Lemon and Black Snow.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

theres the big fucking bellend


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

eireace said:


> shit anyone else really fancy a subway now! lol


Haha yes. Miz is awesome at everything


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Kinda sad that the Miz is redudced to doing Subway commercials on Raw.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Raw is ADS. Seriously, they used an entire segment as a big advertisement. :lmao


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

That was a pointless promo.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Stop being so pissy about the crowd! No one complained when Chicago cared about Punk more than anything else, this crowd is obviously here to see Mysterio.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Did Nash look like he was limping?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

CM Punk does a pepsi commercial next week.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Nice Raw so far


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

One good match... two shit promos. At least ADR's had something to do with the fucking company instead of pathetic product placement that should have no place in teh WWE. Grow some fucking balls McMahon and realise you are a wrestling company, not a god damn joke.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now another fucking Subway commercial. Jesus.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I think Raw is going to overrun by at least 15 minutes tonight.


----------



## Oblivious2you (Jun 28, 2011)

Nash hasn't been in a limo since the 90's


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Subway??...

FUCKING SUBWAY?!?!

To all you motherfuckers saying that a Cena heel turn shouldn't happen because it's "bad for business", there's your motherfucking business right there.

Fuck this fucking shit.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah Great Kevin Nash. He wasn't over the Hill in 2005 hobbling around backstage at TNA.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

who hired Nash??? Triple H,Cena,Vince,Steph???


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Big Sexy !


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Did Nash look like he was limping?


Yeah, it's probably from that knee injury he got like what...10 years ago?


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

only way raw is good tonight is if stephanie mcmahon ends up in a thong


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

miz new shirt to have "subway" splashed across it like soccer shirts?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

I fucking hate this Orton KMART commercial...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So that Superstars of the 21st Century DVD....Is Benoit going to be on that? I mean, he made a pretty big impact this decade, now didn't he?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> to advertise Subway.


WWE probably gets paid a lot by Subway. Irrelevant segment though.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

what a lackluster raw so far lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Nash looks 15 years younger when he cleans up and dyes his hair.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Punkatron said:


> Subway??...
> 
> FUCKING SUBWAY?!?!
> 
> ...



That's why everyone shouldn't feel bad for streaming their shit.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

raw good so far and kabraxl alberto promo was good and he got some heat and i think the next segment going to be amazing


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So that Superstars of the 21st Century DVD....Is Benoit going to be on that? I mean, he made a pretty big impact this decade, now didn't he?


You already know the answer to that. Let's not ruin this thread with that fucker and what he did to his family...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> Grow some fucking balls McMahon and realise you are a wrestling company, not a god damn joke.


I think your asking to much of Vince at this point


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

nash... THERE goes the missing 15 minutes for hhh


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Would be great seeing a segment with Punk and Diesel.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Time for Kevin Nash's promo. Damn, I'm really pumped for this, I have no idea what's coming out of it.

Edit: Fucksake' nevermind. Brb, going to grab some snack*


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

TripleG said:


> So that Superstars of the 21st Century DVD....Is Benoit going to be on that? I mean, he made a pretty big impact this decade, now didn't he?


I'm not familiar with this Benoit fellow.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Punk and Nash segment would be awesome.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Miz = second best on the mic(after Punk)


I occasionally like The Miz better. Probably the guy on the roster I would most want to hang out with IRL if I had to pick.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

And you just know that the alternative to that Miz promo was the Bellas hitting on Jarred backstage and complimenting his footlong.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY01SxS586o&feature=player_embedded

song is pretty badass imo


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> That's why everyone shouldn't feel bad for streaming their shit.


I don't feel bad, don't worry.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCK. Channel surfing time.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

ADVERTISING SOMETHING ELSE NOW


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

And Cena?lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Divas. Yawn

Atleast they look great as always


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

.....and RAW remains boring.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Buckley said:


> Did Nash look like he was limping?


He got injured running to the ring at summerslam.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And it goes from bad to fucking worse. Oh lord. :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Nash in the Rumble was cool, Nash on Raw every week and getting involved in the main event feud......not so much.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Bathroom Break! or snack break whatever


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The first hour of Raw has been hard to watch. God damn.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Eve looks hot in green :yum:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

TripleG said:


> So that Superstars of the 21st Century DVD....Is Benoit going to be on that? I mean, he made a pretty big impact this decade, now didn't he?


:gun::ns:gun:


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Um WTF? How is it darker in San Diego than here in Colorado? Must be stock footage. *


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

KK & Eve vs Beth & Natayla?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Aw fuck. This is how they follow up that Subway bit? Fail.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> what a lackluster raw so far lol


Hopefully a confrontation between Punk and Nash will make it better lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kelly Kelly to fuck Nash.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

kelly fucking won last night? WHY?


----------



## chocolate (Sep 30, 2007)

Now fucking divas. I'M GOING TO STAB MYSELF.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Friggin Kelly kelly. Get the hell out of here. Eve, you can stay.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh man, this second hour needs to hurry up and begin, this first hour has not been good.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

why must 80 people type nash when he is shown on camera. What you dont think the rest of us saw or the 70 people before u have already typed it...now a divas match, raw is total BS make u sit through shit for the payoff.


----------



## nihil (Jul 5, 2008)

Another piss break.


----------



## Oblivious2you (Jun 28, 2011)

I hate how kelly holds the belt up all the way down to the ring, I don't know why its just annoying.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Early reports are indicating that Nash tore his quad walking after Raw cut to commercial.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I hope this is the typical 1 minute divas match.


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The first hour of raw is not relevant lol


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh good, I was getting a bit hungry


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, I should have taken a shit all along! Three or so worthless segment and a good match with disappointed outcome. Only thing I've liked about tonight is R-Truth having a theme song again.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

killacamt said:


> who hired Nash??? Triple H,Cena,Vince,Steph???


del rio


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

JESUS CHRIST ENOUGH ADS


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

How many FUCKING ADS do they need?


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_smoke time_


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

I actually think Kelly kelly has a bit of a horse face going on!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Pee time....


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Fuck this, time for a piss break.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

That thread about the best ass in the WWE earlier... Eve didn't get nearly enough love.

btw, no nattie & beth?!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

...Oh.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I either want Eve booty-popping or Beth killing Kelly.

And I'll get neither here.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

how many times r these 4 gonna fight in a some sort of tag match


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

The Bellas? Really? C'mon, I want to see Beth.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

no Nattie and Beth


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So that Superstars of the 21st Century DVD....Is Benoit going to be on that? I mean, he made a pretty big impact this decade, now didn't he?


Who?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Erm, Bellas just get a pop?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

GOD I want a 3 some with the Bellas!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Um why the fuck are they not wrestling Nattie and Beth?*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Why does the chick with the big chin in the green always come out with the trollop in pink?


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

FOOD TIME


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Let's just kill time...


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Divas match, gonna go punch myself in the face be right back


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Just when I thought this couldn't get worst...*facepalm*


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh shit, this is gonna suck.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Eve squatting OMFG


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Aw man, the Bellas? Christ. Whoever knocked up Kong and fucked up this whole diva thing needs to be shot.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Damn I miss the days of "Fruity, fruity, fruity, delicious, fruity Skittles!"


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Quick poll: who do you most want to do in that ring right now

My vote goes to Eve


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL K2 and the Bellas all we need is the Great Khali to make it a dance contest and the ratings would soar


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

commercial into stupid subway promo into commercial into divas match..does wwe not want me to watch raw minus the first and last 15 min??


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Would've been better if it were Beth & Natalya facing Eve & Kelly


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ads, Subway ad, ads and now a Diva match? You're taking the piss now, Vince...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where ya'll going? Eve might booty shake...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Didn't we see this match every week for at least a month?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

JimmyWangYang said:


> You must thrive on disappointment.


LOOOL I saw the "STone cold to open raw." and I lol'd so hard


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

shawn michaels wants miz to beat up jared from subway


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

These diva themes make me want to shoot a crossbow through my eardrums.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kelly has the worst bulldog ever. 

Haven't wee seen this match like 50 times?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

That bulldog was really close to the turnbuckle.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Kelly Kelly's gangster


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> mikethemiz The Miz
> here's something Jared never could do.....Mizfits trend this worldwide. #OvenCrispChickenSandwich


I can't believe they're actually going through with this. Money talks.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

FUCK IT. I'm muting this shit and listening to Metallica.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Amazing division :lmao


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Quick poll: who do you most want to do in that ring right now
> 
> My vote goes to Eve


1. Eve
2. A bella
3. The other bella
4. The ref
5. K2


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Chip said:


> Oh good, I was getting a bit hungry


Haha, its random but product placement sometimes works, I mean I really could murder a subway rite now, might have to make a wee sandwhich now this brutal diva shit is on


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hate Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i need to take a shit, but it takes longer then 30 seconds so i think i might have to hold it.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I like the Bella twins. I really hope they win this match somehow. Let Beth come out or something.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

smelly kelly sucks!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

3 out of 4 divas in this match have a real chest. That's gotta be a record.


----------



## BigTicket401 (Jul 1, 2011)

I just got back from Subway what did I miss?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Quick poll: who do you most want to do in that ring right now
> 
> My vote goes to Eve


Im with you on that. After Eve the Bellas


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Is the match over yet


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Um...ouch?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

we had a good jomo match and alberto promo was good but i think after this segment things are picking up


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Only Nash can save this show.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Kelly Kelly.. so flexible.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

the girls in this match are louder than the crowd


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Please end this.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> I can't believe they're actually going through with this. Money talks.


lol The Miz is always trending on Mondays lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

WWE is good at stacking the shitty segments and killing the crowd. Miz and Gerald advertise Subway and then a Divafest. Reminds me of the time they followed a Cee Lo Brown concert with a Divafest.


----------



## Oblivious2you (Jun 28, 2011)

[email protected] half assed flapjack at least kelly is trying..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kelly looks nice and slutty tonight tonight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Worst Lesbian scene EVER.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Kelly has the worst bulldog ever.
> 
> Haven't wee seen this match like 50 times?


I'd wager many people have never seen it, since this is their bathroom or snack break.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

asscrack


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The sounds of a Divas match:

AGHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAH AHAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHA AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Xplod55 (Aug 15, 2011)

what do you think will happen with kevin nash 2night?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Why does the chick with the big chin in the green always come out with the trollop in pink?


:lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

nice move by eve


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Idk why, but Kelly's pain screams kinda turn me on a bit. It's pretty damn sexy, to be honest.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

hoping Eve shakes her ass again


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

GAWD aweful divas match! CRINGE!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone else think they put that Subway advert right before a diva's match, where everybody gets food?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

why did this thread gain 10 pages during a diva's match?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Damn I miss the days of "Fruity, fruity, fruity, delicious, fruity Skittles!"







You and me both


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Loud continuous screams followed by "Aw, you like this?"


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Woa nice moonsault...well, for a diva at least.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Eve > Kelly2*


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

The Bella Twins looking hot as always.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow. 
Eve can do wrestling moves. As a wrestler.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Eve is better than all of them in the ring.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

dougfisher_05 said:


> I fucking hate this Orton KMART commercial...


The original ending has Orton RKOing the dad and fucking the mom on the dinner table while Little Jimmy sits on top of a passed out Big Show.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

BigTicket401 said:


> I just got back from Subway what did I miss?


:lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Eve that was a nice moonsault but Lita does it better!!!!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Still going on ?? Really ?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

ShaggyK said:


> why did this thread gain 10 pages during a diva's match?


Cause we're bored


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

3.5 mins of my life ill never get back

thought for sure eves was gonna break her neck on the moonsault botching it


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The only thing I love about Kelly Kelly is that ass lol


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> The sounds of a Divas match:
> 
> AGHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAH AHAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHA AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Almost spit out my coffee there out of laughter. It's been almost an hour of RAW and I can barely remember what we've seen, hope the second hour delivers.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"That was a big win!"

...The same win that's happened 14320434930 times before.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

YES, YES, YES


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

King's Kelly comments get more and more annoying. Good fucking god, why can't someone just murder him?


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

turn off raw during the shit seriously. Smackdown sucks(roster wise and randy ortonbury) but at least its a wrestling show.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Divas of Doom? :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Tedious said:


> Anyone else think they put that Subway advert right before a diva's match, where everybody gets food?



C - O - N....spiracy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BETH & NATTIE look hot. Damn.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy shit, Beth and Nattie are so hot. SO HOT.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Glamazon And Natalya.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Divas of Doom looking super HOT tonight


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Please just have these two destroy the division already. Finish where Kong left off.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Fuck King for calling Beth and Natalya ugly.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Kelly Kelly looks so stupid just holding that belt up endlessly.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My god could Beth possibly put on more makeup? Geeez*


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Eves dropkick........lol


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank God Beth is here and she looks hotter than normal


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

That's Kelly Kelly's 17th televised win since WM27, tying Sin Cara for the most televised wins in that same stretch.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

ok i admit it, beth gets me harder than any other diva.


----------



## Oblivious2you (Jun 28, 2011)

YES!!! YESS!!! My two future girlfriends.. I wish the real divas. Nice moonsault by eve as well lita would be proud.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Definitely thought he said "they make both my balls very happy" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

holy shit Beth looks hot


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler...you are worse than Cole...yeah. I said it. 


"The Divas of Doom"....OH MY GOD!!! If one of them comes out dressed as Taskmaster Kevin Sullivan & another as The Zodiac, I'll go nuts, lol.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Wow.
> Eve can do wrestling moves. As a wrestler.


Yup. She's improving.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

laycool on roids?


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

beth in a miniskirt and high heels

what a way to kill her heat


---

big sexy next


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't give two shits about the divas on tv King, why in the hell am I going to follow them on twitter?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes, let's have Beth's rebuttal on fucking Twitter. :lmao
This fucking company.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

nah I don't think kelly kelly is a horse, she definitely is! lol


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Beth is meh looking...poor Punk!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Kevin Nash promo...should be good


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Beth wearing too much make up and too short a skirt considering her whole "stop divas being models" thing.

I like it, mind.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Nash is next...epic promo begins....yes


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Kevin Nash Next!!!! YES!!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

This should be a GOLDEN promo with Nash, PUNK & maby HHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

That's the 5th commercial break where 'Kevin Nash was going to come to the ring NEXT!'


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can Nash even make it from the backstage to the Ring within the timeframe of Raw ending at 11:09pm?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They should really keep Beth and Natalya in jeans. The dresses don't work. And go easy on the makeup.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Men I wanna lick Kellehs tits

EDIT: WHY DID YOU DO IT NASH ????


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NO ASS KICKING


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Kevin Nash is next


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Shoudla been in bed 23 minutes ago... up at 5:30 but I had to stay up for this Big Daddy Cool segment...

Shame they didn't have it before the divas match, or scrapped the divas match and given it 5 more minutes of Punk mic time!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Time for Lawler to change his pants.


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

yes Jared brought a subway sandwich to WWE...wtf is this shit


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Divas of Doom they will stare you down into submission, why aren't they charging down the ring and beating the crap out of Eve and Kelly?


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> That's the 5th commercial break where 'Kevin Nash was going to come to the ring NEXT!'


No.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

LOL wut? Beth and Natalya come out on stage to...stare at the ring? Who books this?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't think Beth is hot. She's got nothing on Maria. Can't believe Punk was banging her.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

"I did it for the Rock. I did it for the people."


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Meatwad555 said:


> Fuck King for calling Beth and Natalya ugly.


Kind of figured it would come to that


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

y Diesel y?


----------



## mi87keRkO (Jan 31, 2010)

Nash up next!! Shit going to down


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Beth Phoenix should've been on the Maxim 100.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

its sad but king is so bad he makes cole sound like a fcking genius


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *My god could Beth possibly put on more makeup? Geeez*


Pfffft what are you talking about?! That's what pinups look like! Right...? :no:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I really feel like taking a shit since an hour ago, but I've been laying here hoping to see something interesting and I think it's too late now to go cause I might end up missing out something interesting. ONE HOUR OF LACKLUSTER SEGMENTS WITH A BUNCH OF COMMERCIALS! Seriously, WWE, what the fucking fuck?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Yes, let's have Beth's butt fucking on Twitter.


FIXED FOREVER


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nash did it 4 da rock


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I hope NASH stretched! (crosses fingers)*


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

METTY said:


> No.


Yes


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

SaveTheWWEplz said:


> yes Jared brought a subway sandwich to WWE...wtf is this shit


advertising.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Something epic is about to happen i hope!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Can Nash even make it from the backstage to the Ring within the timeframe of Raw ending at 11:09pm?


Dude he has another title reign in him I bet. He's the man


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

The Miz is trying to get #OvenCrispChickenSandwhich trending on Twitter...that isn't happening


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm hungry


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Can Nash even make it from the backstage to the Ring within the timeframe of Raw ending at 11:09pm?


Not without tearing his quad in the process.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

does nash come out to nwo music or diesel music?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Well the 2nd half of tonights show certainly can't be any worse than that brutal first half


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Nash time.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm actually in the mood for something quite mediocre haha. I want a long build.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

NASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No music? Huh?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

And former member of the Main Event Mafia.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

NASH time


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> King's Kelly comments get more and more annoying. Good fucking god, why can't someone just murder him?


lol he would actually be missed if he leaves.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LMAO at him having to educate the stupid kids.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

BIG DADDY COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

Nashy!


----------



## Oblivious2you (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh fuck listen to that reaction for nash


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kevin Nash charismatic gtfo


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

AND THE CROWD GOES WILD FOR NASH.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

No music? Wow how dumb


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I hope Nash wasn't in the back all day.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, what an introduction.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Couldn't he at least get one of his old themes?


----------



## ljyankee4 (Jul 21, 2011)

no music? wtf


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

no diesel blues


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

King is such a terrible commentator. NASH NOW


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

NO.ENTRANCE.MUSIC...God wwf can you FUCK up anything else??


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm really digging Nash's theme music


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

no music? lol


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

No music?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

damn you WWE, I wanted to hear Diesels theme!!!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

No theme..


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

No entrance music?


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

comes out to NO music LOL


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Stephanie is boning nash....hahahah


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

No music is a fail. But this should be solid.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

No music?!? Really?!?


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Kids, It's Kevin Nash!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Fuck I want a sandwich.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BIG DADDY COOL! LEGGO!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

No music for nash? Come on...


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Yup, Nash wrote that intro himself.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Fuck you kids cheer for him.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Did they just call Kevin Nash charismatic?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

no theme?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

how the first hour been brutal has everyone forgot the good jomo match and first promo was decent to good lol but yeah i agree i think this hour going to be awesome


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Laying on a little thick eh, Josh.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Nash stole R-Truth's theme music!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

NASH!


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

HE STOLE R TRUTH'S MUSIC!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

This is going downhill, isn't it?


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

best theme!


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

In what fucking WORLD was Kevin Nash EVER influential and charismatic?


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

TNA TNA TNA


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

no theme , he stole truth's music


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

He kayfabe isn't employed by WWE. Why would he have music?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

What the fuck is a WCW?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

"I did it for HHH."


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

1 match in 1 hour lol


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> Nash did it 4 da rock


Nah thats Hall with the drug problem not Nash


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh, don't start the ''What?'' shit.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

this is boring as shit


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Fucking 'what' chants...


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

STOP WHATTING HIM DAMMIT.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

I hate the What? chants with a passion.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

stop the what shit


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

No WHAT chants please!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Well the 2nd half of tonights show certainly can't be any worse than that brutal first half


Don't temp fate


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

SaveTheWWEplz said:


> 1 match in 1 hour lol


2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear to god-this fucking chant. So ignorant..but what do you expect.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

WHAT CHANTS, LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

I fucking hate this crowd for WHATing Nash.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WHAT chants are really annoying...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

x pac asked him that...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nash got a text


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Get this over the hill fuck off my screen.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stephanie called Nash


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> Nash stole R-Truth's theme music!


LMAO


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ugh, he is awful on the mic. No volume control at all.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

SaveTheWWEplz said:


> 1 match in 1 hour lol


Remember its "Entertainment" now


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Kevin Nash must use that hair product Just for Men.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Who sent the text? DUH DUH DUNNNNNNNNN


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

shit just got real!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

We all know the text came from Stephanie!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

but hes seems like a heel of course hed get whated


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I swear to god-this fucking chant. So ignorant..but what do you expect.


I'm with this crowd, I don't care about this promo.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk/Nash promo should be good.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nash sounds bored. 


CM FUCKING PUNK


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

aND THE EPICNESS BEGINS...


----------



## Oblivious2you (Jun 28, 2011)

And wrestling forum just blew a load at the same time... FUCK YEAH CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuck, the forum's crashing.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

anddddddddddd HERE WE GO Punk is out


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

CM PUNK!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*WHAT*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

OH MAN! DIS GUN B GUD!


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

I hate the WHAT chants


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

"C'mon buddy. Just business." Trips, just become a heel already. AND HOLY SHIT PUNK!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It was from Steph!

PPPPUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AND HE'S PISSED!!!!!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

they are so busy doing that fucking stupid what chant they missed everything he just said


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Nash is drunker than Hall right now.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CM PUNK GOT A HUGE POP, BITCHES!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooge


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Stupid little bastards whatting Nash -_-

On positive note, big pop for Punk!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Stick the winner can be taken a million ways, none of which are straight.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Yes Cole, I agree with you for once. This is going to be good.*


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

CULT OF PERSONALITY


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

It's official, San Diego sucks ass. 

The WHAT! chant was never cool, and now we'll here this for a few weeks.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Prideisking said:


> Who sent the text? DUH DUH DUNNNNNNNNN


It was Hornswaggle, under the ring, with the Iphone!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

YES!save this shit PUNK!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk wearing jeans does not look right for some reason


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Funny... I always thought CM Punk would wear skinny jeans


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HERE COMES THE REAL WWE CHAMPION!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Other than a SCSA/Punk Promo this might be one of the my most favorite ones ever .


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

So, Punk's NOT over, right?


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

shit's about to go down Punk!


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

Holy spray on tanner nash jesus


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

jacknife those assholes in the crowd Nash


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

what did he say that HHH said to him? My TV skipped and i didn't really understand


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

HERE WE GOOOOOOO OCOME ON NASH!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SO HARD RIGHT NOW >.<


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Punk is about to burn Nash on the mic. And I mean fucking burn!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

CM PUNK!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Punk is too over so of course we should take the belt away from him right?


----------



## Oblivious2you (Jun 28, 2011)

Owned


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

MASTURBATING AGAIN FEELS GOOD MAN


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

PUNK PIMPEBOMB!!! AND PUNK CHANTS!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

one line and hear the crowd


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Tedious said:


> Funny... I always thought CM Punk would wear skinny jeans


lol same here.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Why does Michael Cole always say, "This is gonna be good?"

Really? I thought it was going to suck. Thank you for informing me. Now that I know this is going to be good I'm going to stay completely tuned in. It's a good thing that you said something or I might have changed the channel to reruns on the game show network and completely missed it.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

JDman said:


> MASTURBATING AGAIN FEELS GOOD MAN


:lmao


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

attacking dat business sense 

lol Punk is still the only thing worth a damn


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

CM Punk isn't over, San Diego is just a smark town. Just like the town they were in last week is. And the week before that. And the week before that.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

If Triple H asked you to jump off a bridge, would you do it?!? Cause I think that's good for business.

:lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nash's hair coloring is frightening!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

JDman said:


> MASTURBATING AGAIN FEELS GOOD MAN


Gonna go blind by the end of the night bro lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

YOU NEED TO WATCH YOUR MOUTH


----------



## Jam Up Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Business....that's the adjective.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

The friend is Shawn Michaels  Remember the heat Punk and HBK had when Shawn was last on raw. 

I'm kidding obviously.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"I need to watch my mouth? You need to watch the show" :lmao :lmao


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Nash.... let Punk do all of the mic work.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear, Punk is such a little shithead. :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Now THAT is what I call a reaction! Del Rio should be watching and learning.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

this is like turning point or what ever that ppv was that joe went nuts at nash


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Vince send the text; takeover a-coming!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Prideisking said:


> Punk is too over so of course we should take the belt away from him right?


Because Vince's favorite action figure is Del Rio, not Punk.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"If HHH asked you to jump of a bridge would you? No"

Scott Hall would though


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You need to watch the show
:lmao


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Look at the adjective: 'Mouth'


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm dead serious, it's not funny. I'm rubbing out another one...should be finishing up soon. Hopefully, I'm getting blue balls.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL PUNK


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Shit is getting real.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmaooo


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMFAO


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

haha @ Punk and his sisters text


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

thought he was dead lol


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL Punk is owning Nash.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao

CM FUCKING PUNK


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

HAHAHAAHAHA HOLY SHIT! YESSSSSS! FUCKING YESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lmaoooooo punk is hilarous


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Punk is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lmaoooooo punk is hilarous


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

hahaha punk I love you, that's hilarious


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL TEXTS


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

oh Punk, I love you.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So does Punk think they are in cahoots or not? 

Punk is owning him though.


----------



## Oblivious2you (Jun 28, 2011)

Live and in living color.. I caught that


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

ahahahahahaha.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

You wanna see the text message on my TELEPHONE?!?!? :no:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

THIS IS SOOOOOOO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL AT PUNK READING THAT TEXT MESSAGE. HAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL BURN!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I THOUGHT KEVIN NASH WAS DEAD. 

HAHAHA


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

JDman said:


> MASTURBATING AGAIN FEELS GOOD MAN


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

LMFAO at Punk's text joke


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AHAHAHHAAHAAHHAHA


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

it was steph,,using HHH phone!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

lol wtf i thought he was dead :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

He just elevated ADR.. that is the mark of a brilliant worker. Take notes people...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

CM Punk is awesome


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nash is literally getting Owned out there.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

OWNAGE !!!!!!!!!!!!!! SPARE HIM PUNK HAHAHA


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nash is burying himself.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Kevin Nash is hammered

he sucks at talking right now

lmfao you called Eddie Guerrero a vanilla midget


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Here we go, Nash is about to get owned by PIPEBOMB!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"OMG, KEVIN NASH... I THOUGHT HE WAS DEAD... W-T-F... L-O-L"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Argh, make it stop!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh no, I was afraid this would happen to Nash. :lmao
Brain fart.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Buckley said:


> It was Hornswaggle, under the ring, with the Iphone!


hahahahaha


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, Nash isn't coming outta this smelling of roses.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

CM Punk's text message killed me! :lmao


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*oh man this is getting good. I feel like this shit is real right now!!!*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, Nash is speechless cause he's getting BURNED!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Nash is getting fucked over...


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

nash tripping over his words, lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nash is horrible lmao. So face-palm worthy, and I'm a fan.

Punk is owning though.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

God, this is a great promo!


----------



## Oblivious2you (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL OMG NASH WTF THOUGHT HE WAS DEAD


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nash. Just put the mic down.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Punk is owning Nash!!! But Nash's starting his comeback.....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Short order cook :lmao
Awesome.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

He is outperforming Nash on the mic... so much so that Nash looks amateurish.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

oooh, Nash just burned him.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lmao Nash is going in


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

CM Punk, I like Waffle House too.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Okay, Nash owned Punk now. *


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nash trying to keep up with punk on the mic is funny to watch


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I love Nash.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I like Waffle House too


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk....I like Waffle House too buddy, lol.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"SHUT YOUR MOUTH AND SAY THANK YOU"


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Punk just bent Nash over his knee in that exchange


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

CM Punk to simultaneously kick each guard in the face at the same time


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't make Nash mad. He'll get flustered, get frustrated and then rip you a new one. :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Damn you FCW guys!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Punk = GREATNESS


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

CM Punk should have said WCW went out of business.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This segment was way inside, Jesus. The audience doesn't get what is going on with about 80 percent of these bitchy comments. This has been a Russoriffic WWE so far.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo sent the text from HHH's phone :side:


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Punk made Nash look like a fucking idiot


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Is Punk high?! He's like 5 10 and Nash is 6 11 who do you think will win that fight lol


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> Nash trying to keep up with punk on the mic is funny to watch


You do know shit's fake and scripted, this ain't 1999 where they act and say what they want.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

HHH should of been involved in that promo somehow.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Nash >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Punk. Easily.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh man! This is getting super DUPER cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

oz, vinnie vegas lmao i knew punk was going to bring up those failed gimmicks that nash did.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Don't make Nash mad. He'll get flustered, get frustrated and then rip you a new one. :lmao


Then tear his quad.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Two people out there making jokes on each other really does nothing to push the storyline forward. But it does make Punk fans hard.*


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

That text :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Its Over? Phew. Nash needs to brush up on his Mic Work BIG TIME


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

That was great thanks to Punk like always.

Nash hae fans?really?LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

IHOP is better than Waffle House.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn... damn.... damn... that was awesome. 

Makes me wonder what the build to Steve Austin vs. Punk could really be. Oh my fucking god! I'm a happy wrestling fan right now...


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

OK, that wasn't even close. Punk absolutely dismantled Nash.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That was the best part of the night so far, right there.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Nash needs to pull his pants up, he's just been raped


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

With these Rey Mysterio highlights, could he announce that if he doesn't win tonight, he'll retire?


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

So Punk owns Nash on the mic...and then Nash owns Punk on the mic. Finally. Equal competition for Punk


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

LOl @ the edited Fatal Four Way package w/ piped cheers. New York booed Rey out of the building that night


FFS this forum needs a new host. Crashes far too often.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DragonFighterFight said:


> You do know shit's fake and scripted, this ain't 1999 where they act and say what they want.


it's still real to me damnit.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> CM Punk's text message killed me! :lmao


What can you expect? PUNK IS AWESOME.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Nash doesn't even suck on the mic but Punk owned him.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Punk&Nash!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Nash sounded drunk. Still enjoyable, Punk destroyed him.

"Thought he was dead lol"

:lmao


----------



## ShyBiSkye (Jun 18, 2006)

So who is supposed to be the face and the heel here? Despite the nostalgia of Nash's appearance the fans seemed to side with Punk more.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Nash was pretty bad lol. I felt like I was watching a TNA promo tbh. that shit was too insider.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

why would huge guy like Nas need security to defend him from someone like CM Punk? :lmao


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Yeah I feel NASH did a good job. The delivery could use some work, but I'll toss that up to ring rust (promo rust?). I want to see these guys go and I know Punk can make that 50+ year old man look good in the ring. I fucking KNOW he can. *


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

it's 2011 not 1994 lol


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok I need theories. Where is this going?


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

whole show of crapness was worth it for that segment


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

WF assassin strikes again. Great promo.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Steph texted Nash on HHH's phone there gonna end up saying. That was a very good promo from both men then.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, Nash definitely needs brushing up on that mic work but it was still a great segment! I'm really intrigued by this whole Nash/Punk/McMahon/Stephanie thing.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok, so... what the hell is going on?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope there's a segment involving them that overruns. I don't want that to be it for tonight.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

interesting, punk was awesome, Nash was bit rusty (understandably)... anyone calling where they are taking this?, im puzzled and I like it!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk really is too good to be true on the mic.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Nimbus said:


> Silence for punk


no


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

The WHATS threw Nash off big time...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Yeah, Nash isn't coming outta this smelling of roses.


But he is smelling like booze!!!


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> why would huge guy like Nas need security to defend him from someone like CM Punk? :lmao


He's 52


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

CM Punk deserves an ice cream bar...he's a vanilla midget.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

"Wanna see the text my little sister sent me?"

:lmao


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Scott Hall reference , 2011 Monday Night RAW-and i thought i have seen it all


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Damn you FCW guys!


They were NWA Hollywood guys, according to Lagana.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> Nash sounded drunk. Still enjoyable, Punk destroyed him.
> 
> "Thought he was dead lol"
> 
> :lmao


lol Punk OWNED Nash.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stephanie bring back the The Kliq


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

that segment died a horrible death

i had forgotten how awkward and forced nash was on promos


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Is nash drunk??


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Steph is behind all of this, obviously. I also think Nash is lying. The text is just plausible deniability to leave Hunter looking dirty (a long term scheme to get Vince back in power, perhaps). 

Nash got in one good dig, but that's it. CM Punk outclassed him so much on the mic.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

JDman said:


> Nash >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Punk. Easily.


Yes. Nash can rock the mic when he wants to, but it was clearly designed to let Punk roll.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

that segment was awesome awesome awesome and looks like a great second hour coming up after a decent first hour


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Two people out there making jokes on each other really does nothing to push the storyline forward. But it does make Punk fans hard.*


Huh? I thought it was a great promo and I can't wait to see what happens next, and I'm not even a mark for either guy. Like them well enough, but not a mark.


----------



## Xplod55 (Aug 15, 2011)

i think that the kliq is coming back


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Two people out there making jokes on each other really does nothing to push the storyline forward. But it does make Punk fans hard.*


Tbf, we know now that Nash did get a message from HHH's phone (probably Stephanie).


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

this servers are a fucking joke


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

LARYNGITIS!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Nash is too used to that prerecored theme park bullshit.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol dont cry kev


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

your going to get raped nash!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wrestling Forum: Best servers on the 'net. :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow. Even Nash has to give Johnny BJs for a contract.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

He's gonna suck Nash off.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

RTRUTH ISN'T CRAZY!!!!

HE IS RIGHT ABOUT A CONSPIRACY GOING ON THE WWE!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Funkman


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

NASH AGAIN!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Triple H's office isn't private enough?*


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> This segment was way inside, Jesus. The audience doesn't get what is going on with about 80 percent of these bitchy comments. This has been a Russoriffic WWE so far.


Indeed.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL @ how the crowd reacted.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

what are nash and laurinatis going to do in there? lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Johnny Ace speaking.. Stop the garbage.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> why would huge guy like Nas need security to defend him from someone like CM Punk? :lmao


emmm because nash cant take more than 5 steps without tearing a quad lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

God, Johnny Ace has the douchebaggery persona down pat lol.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

You go Johnny Ace.

Get some of Big Sexy

Go somewhere more private


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Why does Johnny Ace always mention he is the Executive Vice Chairman for Talent Relations? He sounds like such a dork.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Just now got home and tuned in, what has happened so far??


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

scrilla said:


> Nash is too used to that prerecored theme park bullshit.


Or maybe the show is shit


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Seemed like Nash was wanting to swear so messed up his words, but still subpar from him.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> why would huge guy like Nas need security to defend him from someone like CM Punk? :lmao


This guy?










lol.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Things are getting pretty dam interesting.


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

LMAO Kevin Nash mentioned Pikeville, Kentucky on RAW. I wish the WWE would come back to Eastern Kentucky one day. :sad:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao I officially love Laurinaitis. BEST heel.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

ah, it was johnny ace who texted on trips phone eh? lol


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

say it to my face


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

@-RY


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY IT TO MY FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Vickie still with Dolph smh

god fucking damnit

nice pop for A Ry


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice pop for Riley, which he deserves.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Crash after crash after crash after crash...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

ALEX RILEY! awesome. 

I know you all love Alex Riley.


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

CM Punk will GTS Johnny Ace before its all over


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Nash looks drunk as fuck lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-Ri set to bore up out of out minds now.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Kind of felt sorry for Nash during that...


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

That pink tshirt LOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

scrilla said:


> Nash was pretty bad lol. I felt like I was watching a TNA promo tbh. that shit was too insider.


Pretty much. Not only was it too insider and too wrestling web dweeb, I felt like if it went 5 more minutes, we would have heard "No, you!" comebacks and yo mamma jokes.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Jack Want Juice! ALL DAY!!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah it Alex Rileys theme music


----------



## chocolate (Sep 30, 2007)

If that wasn't a sexual innuendo by John Lauranitis than I don't know what is


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

I thought Swagger was future endeavored already.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Swagger got Swagger


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ON YOUR KNEES


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

JACK!!!!!! marking moment  swipe A-ry out of that ring now!


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

bit of a domestic going on between vickie and ziggler


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

My God, it 3 of the most generic bastards in the WWE all in one segment!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Swagger for the job.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at Swagger still having a job.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk didn't destroy Nash. Yeah he was better, no doubt, but ya'll act like Punk was going at Morrison.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wagg to job.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> why would huge guy like Nas need security to defend him from someone like CM Punk? :lmao


The rapper?


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

You know what's funny Austin would beat the fuck out of every one of those security gaurds but Punk is a certified pussy to do so, even if they scripted it out Punk is too fucking small and pussy to even make it look real

WWE is a fucking joke


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Geeve said:


> Seemed like Nash was wanting to swear so messed up his words, but still subpar from him.


Exactly. He held back a "bitch" or "asshole" more than once in that.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Alex Riley is awesome, this guy is going to be huge.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eyes of the fucking devil.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

how the fuck was swagger ever world champ


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

nice clothesline


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Steph sent the text IMO. So many ways this can go. I love it. And lol at Punk bein an asswipe to Nash. Hilarious.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

R.I.P Chatbox


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Vickie is in 2nd best shape at this entire disk


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha Dolph burned Lawler.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Ziggler OWNING King. Awesome

:lmao


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha, Dolph totally owned King.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

That was a very TNA ish promo from Punk and Nash


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh yes! Dolph finally calling out King!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolph just owned King!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I honestly don't give a fuck about any of these two guys nor the match they are about to have.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

_play_ like a champion?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

PS, it was definitely Steph who texted Kev from Haitch's phone.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Worst commentary ever right now.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

I like Ziggler these days!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

And more comments about Vickie being fat. Fuck off, Lawler.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Dolph is great on commentary


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

YES. Go Ziggler. Finally someone tells King that he's a fat hypocrite prick.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i like dolph, but his mic skills suck


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is anyone else finding this Dolph/Vicky shit annoying?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

duel chants?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

This is fucking hilarious with Dolph and Vickie on commentary.

LOL! Knows her roll.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dolph/Vickie are awesome


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

That promo was great, Punk was awesome, he destroyed Nash.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This Dolph/Vicky back and forth is uncomfortable and frankly grossing me out.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

LMAO @ Cole just cracking up


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

DOLPH ZIGGLER IS WINNING ON THE MIC


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ziggler's pretty fucking funny.

:lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ziggler is a pimp :lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

DOLPH IS AWESOME


----------



## ljyankee4 (Jul 21, 2011)

I feel so bad for JR. The fact that he hasta deal with this shit smh


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

FUCK OFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF King!!!! g'wan Dolph shut that prick up


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wow, a decent comeback from King. That's a rarity these days...


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> That was a very TNA ish promo from Punk and Nash


especialy the security


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm in stitches at Ziggler's commentary here.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lets go Swagger, SWAGGER SUCKS!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

THIS IS RIVETING.

As in, I'm riveting my balls to the chair to distract myself.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

this vickie / ziggler stuff is funny but kinda taking away from the match
ziggler seems comfortable though


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Poor JR he is like,"the fuck is this!"


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Fuck the match, this is all about the commentary :lmao


----------



## Adrian100 (Apr 26, 2011)

The hell do you expect from Nash? He hasn't really done this in a long while.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Commentary is more enjoyable than the match


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lawler burying Swagger even further.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Sad they aren't focusing on this match. It has been pretty good so far.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

A-Ri vs Swagger crashed the forum? this forum needs to be fixed


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> Worst commentary ever right now.


King annoys the shit out of me honestly.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Worst commentary of all time. JR's pissed.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Vickie is such a babe.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> how the fuck was swagger ever world champ


Creative decided to give him the belt.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Vickie Loves Leather


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

This commentary sucks...TALK ABOUT THE MATCH!!


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

The fuck is up with commentary and Vickie?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vickies outfit is fuckin terrible


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Ziggler really doesn't need Vickie to talk for him anymore.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

okay so let's see :

We've had a Great Truth/JoMo match 
2 horrid promos(one from ADR that lasted a million years, the other from a friggin' advertisement for Subway by the Miz of all people)
A SOLID Promo tit-for-tat between Punk and Nash which could've been better

and now we're getting a random Generic Challenger vs. Generic Champ match.

Raw grade thus far : C+


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Two people out there making jokes on each other really does nothing to push the storyline forward. But it does make Punk fans hard.*


John Laurantis telling Nash"the way he spoke to you out there is completely unacceptable,there's something I want to talk to you about"-A form of story progression!


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

...wut


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

black ref!!!!


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

When the fuck did Ziggler get a personality?!

Good man Dolph, good man


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I'm in stitches at Ziggler's commentary here.


Ziggler is fucking hilarious


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Are we just going to forget A-Ri was traded smackdown? WTF is vickie doing?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

...what exactly is going on?


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

wtf, Black ref wearing that hat.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Black Ref doesn't take shit from no one


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Awful botch....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Black Ref has had enough of Vickie :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

JKing does not take your shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The hell is Vickie doing? You know you suck if she has to get involved in the match?

:lmao it took Swagger like three attempts to get that move.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> A-Ri vs Swagger crashed the forum? this forum needs to be fixed


lol the forum has been crashing the whole night since RAW began.


----------



## ljyankee4 (Jul 21, 2011)

omg at that botch. horrible


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Silly Vicky. Black men can't be cowboys!

SWAGGER! :lmao

WHAT IS GOING ON TONIGHT?!?!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

YEAH JACK! *faints*


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

lol at that gutwrench?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WHAT A BOTCH!!!!


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Similar to Morrison, Ziggler is much better at Commentary than he is promos


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Black Cowboy ref FTW!


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Funny commentary!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Swagger fucked that up!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Swagger can't even lift up Alex Riley?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

A-Ri. This is the man people want pushed.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Alex, you dumb fuck.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Botchamania!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

bOTCHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

HAHAHAHA!!! Swagger just botched his own finisher! What a friggin GOOF!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Holy botch Batman!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"That young man just disrespected my hat."

Jim Ross is a hero.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao nice sandbagging bro


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at Riley.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Great stuff, Swagger.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

So apparently Riley has never practiced taking that move before...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It's Cowboy Curtis!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL Riley


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOL OMG


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Riley is a pretty big dude.. but damn Swagger cmon


----------



## chocolate (Sep 30, 2007)

The last 45 seconds of that match were rather uncomfortable.....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Good God Swagger is a FUCKING NIGHTMARE. BotchMaster. Please future endeavor him ASAP.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

SWAGGER'S GONNA SWAG! GET YOU SWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAG ON


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

botch....botch!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Swagger WINS


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Swagger, that was fucking AWFUL


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

wow swagger fucked up bad


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Ziggler is a funny guy lol owning Lawler. Damn Alex sucks in the ring, can't even sell a Gutwrench Powerbomb.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Lol, Dolph is hilarious!

That powerbomb attempt was hilarious.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That Swagger attempt needs to be an animated .GIF A.S.A.P.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

horrible.


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

botchamania here we go


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Riley completely messed up that powerbomb.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Huh? I thought it was a great promo and I can't wait to see what happens next, and I'm not even a mark for either guy. Like them well enough, but not a mark.


*I don't see how two guys standing there throwing around insult after insult is a good promo let alone a great promo. Jerry Lawler should sue both of them for gimmick infringement. 


LOL at Swagger!*


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

ALEX RILEY BOTCHES!!! THE GUY SUCKS!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> Funny commentary!


Funny? Shit was annoying as fuck IMO.


----------



## ljyankee4 (Jul 21, 2011)

first win for swagger in a month lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow! 
That was the most awkward 2 mins I've seen in awhile.
What was that.
And did A-Ry mess the gut wrench up that bad?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BOTCHHHHHHHHHHHH! :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

HUGE botch


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Riley can't even take a fucking powerbomb?!? Fire that clown!!!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

damn what a botch


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ziggler you generic fuck, is that all you can do to get some cheap heat?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Did Swagger just botch his Finisher??


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

A simple BS match outcome even crashes this forum, what a joke of a server.


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

The Miz did a Subway promo earlier? Next week Kevin Nash promotes Just for Men. :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Alex, you idiot, botching the finish of the match.


----------



## tgautier13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Damn Riley just take the goddamn spot you NOOB. Does anyone want to continue defending this man's in ring ability?


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wtf was all that? Am I watching a wrestling show?


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Vickie to "manage" Swagger. I'm callin' it!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

what a botch

aw JR is heartbroken


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't think that's all on Swagger there though....


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Ziggler is impressing me, but that type of commentary takes away from the match.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

SWAGGER fucked the powerbomb

not riley


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

muttgeiger said:


> Similar to Morrison, Ziggler is much better at Commentary than he is promos


They're both much better naturally than scripted. They have tons of personality, but not all of it translates into a scripted promo. If WWE gave them a bit of freedom, I think they'd be really good.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Ziggler is awesome.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol botch


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*A-Ri sand bagged him. Swagger had to brute-strength his way through that move. Should've broke his neck a la Lesner/Holly*


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Alex cant even set up for a powerbomb...the guy sucks.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Am I watching a wrestling show? That shit was totally ridiculous


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Did Swagger just botch his Finisher??


That was all Riley. Idiot can't take a bump!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HXC PSU said:


> SWAGGER fucked the powerbomb
> 
> not riley


Nah. It looks to me like Riley dead weighted him.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

DROGO THE BARBARIAN


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

What the hell was the point of that, Vickie going to leave for Swagger, it was just dumb, Ziggler insulted everyone and anyone. Riley can't even time a jump after 3 attempts for a gutwrench, terrible.


----------



## AGM2588 (Jun 28, 2011)

So the forum crashes because swagger botches,time for a upgrade guys...


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

JR: That's nasty. 

Truer words have not been spoken.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Damn server crash


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Regardless, just happy to see Swagger in a match in RAW again and he won. made my night!


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

A-Ri had to have sandbagged him. Swagger isn't some weak dude.. He can definitely do it on Riley.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol just like the chokeslam with undertaker and hogan botch.
It's hogan responsibility to jump

same with Riley.
He just sandbagged him.
Deserves a hardcore holly punishment


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Riley deadweighted it and didn't bump well. That wasn't the fault of my beautiful, beautiful Swagger.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> ALEX RILEY BOTCHES!!! THE GUY SUCKS!!


How is that honestly alex riley's fault?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Swagger botched it, how the fuck is A RI botching an ending when he can't be lifted up by Swagger?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

HXC PSU said:


> SWAGGER fucked the powerbomb
> 
> not riley


I'm thinking this... it looks like Riley tried to help as much as possible but Swagger just didn't pull quick enough or thought Riley wasn't that heavy.


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

reaction to thread dieing; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXFCII94V1Q&NR=1


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nearly botched the move


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't believe people here think that botch was Swagger's fault


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

deadweight city!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I was impressed that Swagger was able to deadlift that sack of shit to powerbomb him. Nice.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

why are folks blaming Swagger for that botch? Riley sandbagged the first attempt and then jumped too soon the second time

thats alllllllllllll A Ry


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Swagger should have drove his elbow into Riley's nose during the pin.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Riley was definitely at fault there.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

What a botch, who botched it?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Nah. It looks to me like Riley dead weighted him.


Yeah Riley was sandbagging.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

and the chatbox dies again


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

riley is just terrible, jesus christ


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Riley fked it up


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That looked more like A-Ri's fault than Swaggers to be fair. *


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

i have to say that was riley, when first seeing, i thought he was trying to counter the move. Comes to powerbombs the guy receiving the bomb needs to swing their weight or else the move ends up being real on them


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Swagger's got so much swagger


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Swagger using VICKIE to get over. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

Swagger = King of Promos


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Scott Mills posted. I'm marking out for 7 of 9.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> ALEX RILEY BOTCHES!!! THE GUY SUCKS!!


He has always sucked lol


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Swagger and Vickie?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Riley sandbags, Swagger gets the blame. OH.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Swagger and Vickie? At least Swagger won't have to talk now.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Swagger wants some of Vickie


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *That looked more like A-Ri's fault than Swaggers to be fair. *


That's the general consensus. Riley's a clown!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Vickie Guerrero, the new Bobby Heenan!!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *That looked more like A-Ri's fault than Swaggers to be fair. *


Agreed. It seemed like Riley played dead.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Please give Swagger Vickie. It would help him tremendously


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Ziggler & Swagger for tag champs!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

OK, who called Vickie managing Swagger? Needs to be + repped.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Jack Swagger to get managed, awesome! EXCUSE ME! EXCUSE ME! GET YOUR SWAG ON, VICKIE!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Finally the Vickie Family


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Scott Mills posted. I'm marking out for 7 of 9.


Here you go again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh great now she's going to Swagger is she a slut or what?


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Swagger is a good wrestler, not bad on the mic.. needs a theme and style change though..


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Look like Riley refused to jump. The person being powerbombed has to boost himself up to help the other person lift them.


----------



## tgautier13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lil' Jimmy said:


> How is that honestly alex riley's fault?


Do you not understand the mechanics of the gut wrench powerbomb? Alex Riley was completely DEAD WEIGHT. He looked as if he had no idea what spot that was.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Vickie & Swagger...never thought I see the day


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Vickie got a thing for blonde guys


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

That was a Riley botch lads no doubt


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Cmon Swagger,cacth your breath already dammit LOL


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll be Vickie's clientele


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Vickie Guerrero, the new Bobby Heenan!!!!


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't believe how many people excuse the white Virgil just because he was cool music. He dead weighted Swagger.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ that Sheamus video


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Is it just me or did Swagger forget his line there? And just played it as a towell dry?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

For the record, the fault is Alex Riley. It's his job to jump up in the air, all Swagger does is guide the move.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> Vickie got a thing for blonde guys


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Killing time with summerslam axxess bs again?

They really had nothing planned for tonight I see. What an awful show.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like Swagger wants to steal Vickie from Dolph lmao


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

there are two ways ppl could have taken jr's comment of "that was nasty"
for the clueless average ppl and kids, they thought he meant the finisher was nasty
for the more smarter ppl and iwc, they know what it really meant, the botch was nasty


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone have a vid of the botch?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

LOL at Vickie resurrecting Swagger's career.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

the wwe has to be stalking my posts


----------



## tgautier13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Did I just see David Arquette during the Summerslam Axxess promo?

Undisputed WWE Champion within three months, with Nash and HHH as his stable.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

checkcola said:


> I can't believe how many people excuse the white Virgil just because he was cool music. He dead weighted Swagger.


Wait... When was Riley cool music? 

8*D


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Tedious said:


> Is it just me or did Swagger forget his line there? And just played it as a towell dry?


If that was the case, it was a good save. Quick thinking.

Also, Riley needs to go back to school. He's been a disaster in the ring.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

We need another Subway promo


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I like Swagger, Ziggler, and even Riley to an extant... but damn, none of these guys belong anywhere near the main event.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Tedious said:


> Is it just me or did Swagger forget his line there? And just played it as a towell dry?


better he tries something instead of just looking off like and idiot, good for him...sometimes you got to improv


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is WWE's problem right here. Too much caring about what main stream cares about them instead of focusing on your product.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait, people are shocked that Riley fucked something up? Did you not see NXT?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Re-watched it several times. Riley sand bagged the first time Swagger tries it, then jumps in his arms before Swagger was ready. Swagger then sets him down, and fucking brute strengths his ass into the move

Riley was probably pissed that Swagger was going over him.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ the fake ADR


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Definitely Riley's fault there people, it looked bad on Swagger but Riley fucked it up.

and lol at Sheamus!! love that man!!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

It was clearly Riley's fault.

Sheamus brogue kicking that model was epic lol.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> Vickie got a thing for blonde guys


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

welcome back botchy ri, how i missed ye.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Evan Bourne has quite the manly voice


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Riley botching it up, why is this guy getting a push again?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
Fucking hell the bella that was talking looked ugly as fuck!*


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

PUNK


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

No John Cena tonight?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Wait, people are shocked that Riley fucked something up? Did you not see NXT?


Nailed it.

Oh man, it's the MILF Stephanie.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Steph INSTANT BONER!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooooge.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Hopefully this ends the Ziggler/Vickie partnership,he doesn't really need her anymore.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh shit, it's wifey!


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Steph is hot as always.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Steph and CM Punk having an affair?


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

fuck yeah stephanie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

STEPH


----------



## jerseyclass (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice to see Steph back on camera!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Semi-cleavage, get the fuck in...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Steph *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz: "That's what WWE does, brings families together!"

Fan: "Shut the fuck up and stay in gimmick!"


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

somewhere luke gallows is like i was released and he wasnt and im 6 yrs younger!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Stephanie gets hotter with age, don't know why


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Stephanie!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Is Stephanie hot? Discuss


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

MILF!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I just rewatched the botch... just seems like Swagger didn't realise how heavy he was at first and couldn't swing him over.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stephanie Marie McMahon-Levesque what a hawt milf


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Swagger & Ziggler The New Hollywood Blondes


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

tits tits


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I love me some boobs MaGee..I mean Steph


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

mmph stephanie omg mmph!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

her boobs have shrunk ridiculously since the mcmahon/helmsley era


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

MILFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Damn Steph looks HOt


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn it, I want Punk to say something.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Steph looking fine


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Steph,forum crash coming...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Am I the only one that senses some sexual tension between punk and steph?


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

nukeinyourhair said:


> OK, who called Vickie managing Swagger? Needs to be + repped.


That was me!


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Stephanieeeee


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

God damn every time I hear Stephanie McMahon it feels like I'm playing Smackdown vs Raw. They captured her to perfection in those games that the real steph just feels fake.



Tho those curves are definitely legit.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Said it before, Stephanie and CM Punk would make the hottest wrestling couple ever by far.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

steph sent the text from HHH's phone?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Steph is still hot.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

STEPH!


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

STEPHANIE IS STILL HOT


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

STEPH IS so HOT!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NoyK said:


> *AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
> Fucking hell the bella that was talking looked ugly as fuck!*


See! There's an ugly one. :lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

MILF McMAHON


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

still sooooooooo hot though


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

One of the Summerslam reports on 411 pointed out that Steph looked good "considering her age".

SHE'S 34. Fucking christ.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Steph is so hot!! and only getting better with age! love it!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

disable sigs or rep or something bro. I CAN'T TAKE THE CRASHING


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this is really interesting really interesting the plot thickens


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I wanna titty fuck STEPH :yum:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

OML said:


> steph sent the text from HHH's phone?


I'm thinking the same.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Too many fucking breaks, it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

> @WWE_Creative
> WWE Creative
> If there's one thing kids should learn from Be A Star it's that bullies should be singled out and mocked incessantly. #RAWTonight


:lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I kinda miss Vince haha. Steph's only 34?!


----------



## jerseyclass (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like Steph got a breast reduction. Watch it again.......


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Said it before, Stephanie and CM Punk would make the hottest wrestling couple ever by far.


I wouldn't know who to splooge for more. Total girl crush.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I think Monday Night ADS has been good tonight. WAY too many RAW interruptions though.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> Am I the only one that senses some sexual tension between punk and steph?


you watch too much porn:gun:


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Steph is a milf.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think Steph sent the text w/o HHH knowing... dee dee me smart.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

STEPH GETS ME HARD EVERYTIME..


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Did Nash say that it was actually HHH that sent the text? Maybe I missed it, but I thought they left it open to interpretation?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> One of the Summerslam reports on 411 pointed out that Steph looked good "considering her age".
> 
> SHE'S 34. Fucking christ.


Some people consider 30 old. Sad isn't it?


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

if swagger is unhappy with Riley he will have to SAY TO IT TO HIS FACEEEEEEEEEEEEEE when they get backstage


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

how are we crashing during an add?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I WOULD DO UNFORGIVABLE THINGS TO STEPH!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I wanna titty fuck STEPH :yum:


Don't we all my friend.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

yup, Steph def sent the text from Trips's phone


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Stephanie does look hotter than ever. She gives off a "good in bed" vibe too. I'll be back in 5-10 minutes.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

hilariously great camera work of randy rising up behind the stairs


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

this is monday................................................................................................................NIGHT RAW


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

oh shit, can I get some wrestling with my promos and commercials now?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

CM Punk....the only male wrestler Stephanie hasn't slept with. Will she finally tempt him to the bed? Find out on this weeks RAW!


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

Think another swerve coming here....Steph could have not meant Punk when saying "People Get what they deserve" and could of meant Cena, with Punk being involved somehow? Prob grasping here


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kofi Kingston *yawn*


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Here comes no gimmick because Im black Kofi Kingston. Turn him heel


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

sick and tired of kofi kingston


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Evan Bourne! Woot!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Kofi's attire gets uglier every week.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

God, I would smash Steph so hard.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Kofi's new tights fucking suck.


another match? ADR is gonna kill Rey Mysterio before the match or we're having an EPIC overrun tonight.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Remember when Kofi and Punk were tag team champions? Lol. Those careers took off in completely different directions.



Gay music for otungacuttity


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just when I thought Kofi was forgotten today. Obviously a tag team with Evan Bourne but who will the heels be?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Venge™ said:


> Anyone have a vid of the botch?


This guy will probably upload it in a few:
http://www.youtube.com/user/MrLegendKiller503#p/u/0/2NxrWEYZIb4


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And his music trolled me again. :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> STEPH GETS ME HARD EVERYTIME..


:agree: Steph is SO fapalicious


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

TODAY WAS WWE DAY


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So we went from Watermelon Green, to Banana Yellow, to last nights Coconut/Eggshell White, to this new Island Blue?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Figure4Leglock said:


> too much porn


Impossible


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Evan Bourne and the Bellas? Talk about an event!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

the wwe championship match isn't gonna be long


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I mark for BOURNE! 

But not as much as Steph Boobage.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Tedious said:


> :lmao


Ahh yes how to deal with a Bully? Get a bunch of people and bully them back :lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh. Looks like the hope of ADR/Mysterio getting any decent amount of time is out of the question.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Kofi's new gear looks dope!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Cot damn were gonna have to do something about these servers.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh for fuck's sake...these talentless hacks.....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOOK AT OTUNGA LOOKIN FABULOUS.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Tag team chumps coming through...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ugh look at these two fucking fools


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the tag team chapions :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

THE TAG CHUMPS


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

bathroom break


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So am I to assume that this will lead to Vickie getting a STABLE?!?! Oh FUCK ME!!! 

Oh Hey looks! Its Nexus! Or what's left of them.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Here come the most worthless champions in recent history.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

LOL,these guys.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:lmao McGillicutty wearing a hat


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

What's with the backwards hat? As my wife just pointed out: "he looks like a tool."


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Cringe at otunga and mcgilishittys music


----------



## jerseyclass (Aug 16, 2011)

the most unforgettable tag team champs in WWE history


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

gayest theme music ever


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW!
COMPLETELY FORGOT ABOUT THEM! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Let's talk about Night of Champions, Night of Champions is presented by........ I uhh yeah? If that's talking.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

The backwards hat returns!


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

If Kofi & Evan lose I will cry.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

rofl. The divas get more of a reaction than these guys.


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

Evan Bourne gna carry this match.


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm just wondering where's Cena ?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

McGuillicutty... what a badass.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WGTT?


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

aw fuck this match, lets just have steph


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

lol WTF is the music Otunga and Miligillcutty coming out to


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Otunga and McGenesis, oh no. Seriously, just bring on the main event. Shitty show, save for CM Punk segment(s) and that Morrison/Truth match, this has sucked.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

A baseball cap does not give one personality Mr. McgUidllicydy


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Kofi is seriously above this.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice hat, Perfect Jr.


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

ben roethlisberger is in the wwe?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, generic R&B music for Otunga/Hennig.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kofi in baby blue


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

God, these guys try too hard to be interesting. They should just use the Billy & Chuck gimmick with these two idiots.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

THE MOST CREDIBLE TAG CHAMPS!!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Why they push bourne having Ryder in the roster?

This is so stupid...


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Otunga and Hennig are soo bland, how do we fix it?

give Otunga glasses and a sweater and have Hennig wear a backwards cap.

Problem solved!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh...and cue Otunga pics


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

wow king is calling bs on HHH...heel faction is showing up


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

They need a better entrance than the big DAVID and MICHAEL on the titantron. Fuck.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

I still hate that WWE gave them Gabriel's music


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Otunga lookin good


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow.

Ortunga and McGuilliwhatever Henning...



They look like a couple.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I want to believe that Curt Hennig's genes are better than this.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn these guys came out to ZERO heat. How fucking sad.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Could we develop ACTUAL tag teams again? Hop to it, Hunter


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Fuck this match, gonna fap on the thought of steph


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This storyline is reaching the level of lost
holy convoluted batman!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Wow, I forgot these two existed..*


----------



## jerseyclass (Aug 16, 2011)

Like Bourne; loathe Kofi


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They should of got rid of the tag titles like 3 years ago.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

And Cole buries Swagger even further. Even though that wasn't his fault.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Evan....Kofi... please dont lose.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Shut up, King. Ya fat fuck.


----------



## BigTicket401 (Jul 1, 2011)

Steph txted Nash from HHH phone, very simple.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Michael Migilishitty's stomach was jiggling.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Not a bad match so far tbh.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

shut up king, you are a fat fool who hasn't been good on commentary in years!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Did Cole really just throw Swagger under the bus? Seriously? Holly needs to come back and humble Cole again.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cole owning Swagger.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Otunga is big as feeezy


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Kings of Wrestling debuting after this match to challenge for tag titles?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

DubC said:


> WGTT?


I would rather fucking have WGTT back than these fools.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hell must be freezing over...I agree with King right now...


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

king burried tag teams


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Larry "the AXE" Hennig

"Mr Perfect" curt Hennig


....mike mcgillicuty....


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

our tag chumps have the swiftness of MCMG :gun:


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Stephanie getting back at HHH for something.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey Otunga, wear pants please!


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

Nocturnal said:


> Remember when Kofi and Punk were tag team champions? Lol. Those careers took off in completely different directions.
> 
> 
> 
> Gay music for otungacuttity


damn i forgot about that.. i had to look it up to 'believe it'


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"I'm waiting for these two to do something exciting."

Way to get the tag champs over.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler, seriously, fuck you and your jokes about Vickie being fat. I am willing to bet my left nut that she spends more time in a gym than you do.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

King must read these forums. "I want them to do something big" Thank you King, you said something right for once.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Otunga forgot to tag in, guys. THE TAG TEAM CHAMPION forgot to tag in.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

seriously? attacking his pronunciation rather than calling the fucking match? WWE literally buries everything that isn't the main event.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

like 4 clotheslines from Ortunga cause he cant do anything else. Retard


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Even Lawler poking fun at Otungillicutty's blandness.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

King talking trash about Otunga and Mcgillicutyty


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

King saying what *EVERYBODY'S* thinking! 

Otungacutty sucks!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I guess Otunga's super tight trunks just don't excite the King anymore.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

... and suddenly I love King again.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes. Bury them Lawler. BURY THEM.


----------



## jerseyclass (Aug 16, 2011)

Lawler on the Tag Team champs: "It's like the bland leading the bland up there....." lawlz


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

shut up king really!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WOW King just hit the nail on the head and shat all over Tunga and Mcgillishitty.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Lawler just buried the Tag Champs :lmao and rightfully so.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

King now burying the tag champs.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

King calling out the champs and their non-defending asses


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> LOOK AT OTUNGA LOOKIN FABULOUS.


He's looking queerer than these guys










hated it!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

botched a fucking tag


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Lydeck said:


> Stephanie getting back at HHH for something.


no anal?


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

Buckley said:


> King must read these forums. "I want them to do something big" Thank you King, you said something right for once.


Thinking the same thing. Psst, King, mention John Cena so we know you're watching us.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rezze said:


> The backwards hat returns!


Nothing wrong with that style. It was my go to look in 5th AND 6th grade. Two whole years of rockin' that look.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you Lawler, and people want him to die. F-U!


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

Danjo1986 said:


> Hey Otunga, wear pants please!


its called the underwear of power


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Cole. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Scott Mills said:


>


looks like someone who works at an autoparts store


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

It's good that King is back to pokin' fun at J.R.

now all we need to do is get rid of Cole


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Meatwad555 said:


> Michael Migilishitty's stomach was jiggling.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Steph/Nash/Kofi/Evan all trending


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Such a sloppy match.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kofi Kingston bores me, just saying.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Seriously WWE turn Kofi heel.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Gimmick infringement? Charlie Haas should be in jail, then.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like we'll see what happens between all this during the main-event. About time we see Air bourne.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what the hell is Cole doing referencing Jay-Z and Kanye???


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Cole plugging watch the throne.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

THEY JUST FUCKING MENTIONED WATCH THE THRONE THAT SHIT CRAY


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WATCH THE THRONE


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Good. This crap is over.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Thank god those talentless wastes of spaces lost.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The tag champs lose a non title match...that NEVER happens.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Pretty sure Natalya and Beth could be tag champs right now.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

haha Otunga botched....What...OH


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Finally they lost. Maybe WWE finally realized no one cares about them.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

did he just say that Kofi is WATCHING Watch the Throne? Michael Cole is straight up... retarded.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

"maybe business will pick up in the tag team division"

dont lie to JR, dont lie to me


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Finally...


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

non title match? weak


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

EVERYONE STOP REAL QUICK...WHERE HAS CENA BEEN ?? NOT ON THE SHOW TONIGHT. SHOCKER.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Give them the belts. Immediately.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

I love the Air Bourne awesome move.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Scott Mills said:


> Steph/Nash/Kofi/Evan all trending


Good for them.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Part of me wants to see Otunga vs Riley. A very disturbed part.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good match for the time it got nice high flying after the tag


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Next to the GTS, I don't think anyone else's Finisher makes a crowd react more than Air Bourne!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

EdEddNEddy said:


>


Ehehehehe... Childhood obesity.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

i think mcgillicutty and otunga got NO fans whatsoever


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

No John Cena?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Theres been more adverts than there has been a show.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kofi..you're above 2 cents. Don't settle for that.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Mysterio to retire after losing. Calling it, right now.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

So has anyone else noticed we've not seen Cena yet?


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

No Cena tonight


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

We havent seen Cena tonight =D


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

It would be nice if they stopped calling it the undisputed WWE title. Just call it the WWE title now that that nonsense is over with.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Go Rey! Alberto take your heatless ass out of this motherfucker and job at _Night of Champions_ so we get out of your boring destiny period.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

WWE randomly mentioning Jay-Z further proves he's part of the illuminati.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

all in all... said:


> looks like someone who works at an autoparts store


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

tbh the design of the belts isn't bad it's the fucking fact that they look like giant pennies


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Jerry sucks. Nuff said.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

What the fuck has Cena been doing tonight? Strange that there's nothing obvious here for him to do, I suspect he'll come out and align with Mysterio at some point.

Something big will go down to close Raw.


----------



## jerseyclass (Aug 16, 2011)

Rey Mysterio needs to take a long jump off the main event plank


----------



## ljyankee4 (Jul 21, 2011)

not one cena sighting 2nite yet. hmmm


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Where is Cena ? 











Lol jk I don't care.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone think that Del Rio will finger pook Rey? :lmao


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

this has been like the best RAW in a while, 2 minutes of Steph made it awesome.. "drools"


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

wrestlinn00bz said:


> EVERYONE STOP REAL QUICK...WHERE HAS CENA BEEN ?? NOT ON THE SHOW TONIGHT. SHOCKER.


Hes banging your mom.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

stop covering 80's songs


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

NoLeafClover said:


> Give them the belts. Immediately.


Agreed. I don't really like Kofi, but Bourne definitely deserves a championship.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Keith Stone-He's smooth with giving you herpes.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Next to the GTS, I don't think anyone else's Finisher makes a crowd react more than Air Bourne!


Lol he said GTS. Ummmmmmm RKO anyone?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol Cenation sad.

http://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/where johncena


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

way too obvious Rey is winning,Nash to cost Rey the match and ADR revealed next week to be working for Stephanie or something!?


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Call me crazy, I really do think John Cena will turn heel tonight. I hope not, because the talent roster isn't deep enough.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

wrestlinn00bz said:


> EVERYONE STOP REAL QUICK...WHERE HAS CENA BEEN ?? NOT ON THE SHOW TONIGHT. SHOCKER.


I SENSE A CENA HEEL TURN INCOMING!


----------



## BigTicket401 (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone else picking up on the fact that it has been a Cena-less Raw


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

man..

what a letdown of a raw overall


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I definitely see Cena getting involved somehow. Then Punk/Nash/Triple H.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

jerseyclass said:


> Rey Mysterio needs to take a long jump off the main event plank


This!


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

RON mysterio!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Alicenchains said:


> stop covering 80's songs


So, you want them to cover Justin Bieber songs?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena and Punk to interfere and help Rey win the title. That would be golden and make up for almost 2 hours of crap.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

For The Win said:


> Theres been more adverts than there has been a show.


They have to pay a Nash apperance fee


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

There will be a post match angle, me thinks


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

If they start this angle of Steph having an affair with Punk i may have to jizz.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Johnny Ace sent Nash the text.

Mystery solved.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

RAW has been fun tonight. Not just the main event scene, the whole shibang. Truth/Morrison was good. I'm growing to like Ziggler's humour. And i'm actually looking forward to ADR/Mysterio.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

scrilla said:


> tbh the design of the belts isn't bad it's the fucking fact that they look like giant pennies


That's because it's all their worth to the WWE, real life and kayfabe wise.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Couldnt really care less about this match. I want more promos.


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> lol Cenation sad.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/where johncena


:lmao


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> lol Cenation sad.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/where johncena


lol @ the kid who hash tagged i want wrestling. how can you want cena and wrestling at the same time?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> They have to pay a Nash apperance fee


Yep, 1000 trillion dollars for that promo.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Meatwad555 said:


> I SENSE A CENA HEEL TURN INCOMING!


SWERVE !!! ITS BASICA THUGANOMICS.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

best raw of 2011 Nash back on Raw Steph is back


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

RICARDO!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Cena will probably make a apperance at the end of the show. Afterall he is part of this HHH storyline.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Please, god, don't give him the title.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

fuck yeah Ricardo!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> If they start this angle of Steph having an affair with Punk i may have to jizz.


I think Punk would too.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

I dislike champion coming out first.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

can't see this match lasting very long


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank god, Ricardo is here. RAW is saved!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

RICARDO


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Can we really have an entire RAW without John Cena?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

jerseyclass said:


> Rey Mysterio needs to take a long jump off the main event plank


And so does Del Rio.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Champion first? Wtf


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

AND WE CAN BUILD THIS DREAM TOGETHER


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Raw is Ricardo!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

We get to see Alberto Del Rio against Rey Mysterio for the first time ever!! IM marking out!! Beautiful fucking car


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

BigTicket401 said:


> Anyone else picking up on the fact that it has been a Cena-less Raw



HAH! I didn't even realize it! That's hilarious.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

They need to stop calling it the Undisputed Belt.... There were two belts for, a week?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

why cant champs enter 2nd anymore


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The pros tonight:
Kevin Nash-CM Punk segment
R-Truth and music for him
Stephanie

Cons:
Everything else


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

GuruOfMarkness said:


> Call me crazy, I really do think John Cena will turn heel tonight. I hope not, because the talent roster isn't deep enough.


definitely crazy


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Where's Cena, wtf??? i miss him!

... ha lies


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Mysterio to retire after losing. Calling it, right now.


Called it earlier.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> If they start this angle of Steph having an affair with Punk i may have to jizz.


How ironic then, when he wouldn't shake her hand last night because he "knows where that hand has been"?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ricardo's always got this look on his face.. it's like he's thinking:

"I just sexually molested you're 12 year old son and I'm getting away with it!"


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Maby Cena will turn heel and attack Rey?


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Ricardo gets more fucking heat than Del Rio.

Shoulda gave him the fucking strap.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ricardo "trollface" Rodriguez


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Mysterio/Del Rio #9000 and still 15 minutes til Jon Stewart. Time to read a book.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ricardo is awesome


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Mysterio to retire after losing. Calling it, right now.



Damn, I could see this.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

ADR's ring announcer is more over than he is.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

5 minute championship match? lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ricardo is the truth.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

RICARDO RODRIGUEZ GOING FUCKING IN!!!!


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Del Rio's heat just blew my hearing out.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

nice job ricardo


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I like the tag team logic. They have two random happy midcard faces and decide to just throw them in a damn. What a shame.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Here Comes Rey Rey JOY!


----------



## ljyankee4 (Jul 21, 2011)

still no name on title


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

Evilerk said:


> They have to pay a Nash apperance fee


lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I never understood why WWE brags about having more twitter/facebook fans/followers than those faceless companies.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome introduction by Ricardo!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

His car gets more heat than him and it's only running for less than 1 minute.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL the guy whit the Mexico shirt...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol @ the garbage bag covering the seat of the rental.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Wait, where is Cena? Haven't seen him tonight yet *


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

Chip said:


> AND WE CAN BUILD THIS WORLD TOGETHER


twix pause like you mean it


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> If they start this angle of Steph having an affair with Punk i may have to jizz.


Punk & Steph affair.....and adding Beth into that mix....Punk with Steph & Beth.....


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

The cars Del Rio brings out detract from his heel heat.

The guy is not a damn heel, it doesn't work.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena screws Mysterio...Del Rio stares him down...HHH comes out confused....all three hug in the ring!!!


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

people calling Rey retirement and Cena Heel turn

.... nope!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Freeloader said:


> Can we really have an entire RAW without John Cena?


He'll probably appear somehow.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyone notice that there's no name plate on the belt?


Hmmmm................


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

as always, Cena will be in last segment. :gun:


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOO DELLL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

Vickie's constant bullshit and ADR's gimmick steal. How long will the WWE continue to shit on Eddie's memory?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

No spark shower for the WWE Champion? But enough for a 200 grand car, ok.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Ricardo's always got this look on his face.. it's like he's thinking:
> 
> "I just sexually molested you're 12 year old son and I'm getting away with it!"


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :lmao


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

Del Rio looks awkward with the belt. Just not right.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Really Lawler? Really?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> I like the tag team logic. They have two random happy midcard faces and decide to just throw them in a damn. What a shame.


It worked with Strike Force.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Champ intro'd first.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

LETS GO REY!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo owned that shit.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

I marked out for Stephanie


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

none thought of this, i would laugh my ass off we get a ultimate swerve and a wcw united angle.. and nash helps rey win the strap


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

NoyK said:


> *Wait, where is Cena? Haven't seen him tonight yet *


He is writing down all his bad jokes tonight


----------



## BigTicket401 (Jul 1, 2011)

Only thing that can save the night is Bryan cashing in the MITB and winning the WWE title


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

i REALLY with rey would go back to his wcw look with the normal tights.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

It was so quiet when ADR was in the ring I think I heard some dude in the seventh row taking a drink of soda.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena will turn on Mysterio


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Something else has to go down. We haven't even seen a Cena appearance yet.


----------



## Jam Up Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, Lawler.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I may not be a huge ADR mark but I'm a huge ADR mark when Mysterio is in the picture.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena to screw Rey out of the title....for some weird reason.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

not even close king


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It worked with Strike Force.


Evan "The Model" Bourne will be a gimmick for the ages.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol Mike Chioda is going bald guys.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

BigTicket401 said:


> Only thing that can save the night is Bryan cashing in the MITB and winning the WWE title


RULE CHANGING RUSSO SWERVE.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"Rey has been preparing for Cena or Punk."

Yeah but he's wrestled ADR five hundred fucking times.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Comparing Rey's pop to Punk's in Chicago. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

The car entrance is getting very, very old. How many people do you think are booing when Ricardo gets in the ring off camera? Probably another huge impediment to Del Rio getting any kind of heat.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

BigTicket401 said:


> Only thing that can save the night is Bryan cashing in the MITB and winning the WWE title


ummmmmmmm


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

The Heat wasnt on Ricardo, it was on his annoying fucking voice


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

eireace said:


> people calling Rey retirement and Cena Heel turn
> 
> .... nope!


Perfect opportunity for Cena to turn heel honestly.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The fuck is this shit? Where is Cena? The Cenation will crash without him!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Del Rio's car gets more heat than the man himself, and it's running for less than 30 seconds.

Owned.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Chicago >>>>>>>>>>san diego


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

scrilla said:


> lol Mike Chioda is going bald guys.


Thats not him.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Mason Ryan is the mastermind behind it all, mark my words


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Something big is gonna happen soon and it's gonna involve little Rey Rey getting his ass kicked resulting in ridiculous heat.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

lol at King comparing this crowd to Chicago. I hate him sometimes.

I'd like to see Rey win, just so I can see Del Rio lose.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

scrilla said:


> lol Mike Chioda is going bald guys.


That's Chad Patton.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm starting to miss John Cena. (yeah, I said it)


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Cena turning heel is the reason for the surplus of ADs?

ok im intrigued.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Panther said:


> I may not be a huge ADR mark but I'm a huge ADR mark when Mysterio is in the picture.


This.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol the fake ADR in the front row.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

eireace said:


> people calling Rey retirement and Cena Heel turn
> 
> .... nope!


I don't think Rey will yet but if they give him the title, I'll hold out hope that this is his farewell run.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> Cena turning heel is the reason for the surplus of ADs?
> 
> ok im intrigued.


IT MAKES SENSE DOESN'T IT?!


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> Perfect opportunity for Cena to turn heel honestly.


Agreed, im just saying no way its happening


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

scrilla said:


> lol Mike Chioda is going bald guys.


Mike Chioda has been suspended dude :lmao


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Havent' we seen this match 100000000 times already?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ the ADR look-a-likes in the crowd!


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

I think Cena will turn heel and attack Rey


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

love those ADR look alikes lololol


----------



## jerseyclass (Aug 16, 2011)

people mention Cena's "Five moves of doom". Mysterio is right there with him. I'm sick of it, man.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

psx71 said:


> The fuck is this shit? Where is Cena? The Cenation will crash without him!


They'll pee in their pijamas.


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

fucking commercials


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I love how scrilla's joke went over people's head.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm paying more attention to the two guys in the front row dressed like Del Rio


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Commercial during a championship match? Really? Really? Really???


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

FUCK COMMERCIALS


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Evan "The Model" Bourne will be a gimmick for the ages.


Kingston in a matador suit would be better.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

too many fucking ads
must be going over normal time by a fair bit


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

This RAW needs Cena.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

commercial during the title match? the f-cking titlematch? I dont care about either but what the HELL?!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mysterio's knee is too banged up for him to hold the title. He might need surgery.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Rey's moveset: head scissors to the ropes, body scissors off the ropes, hurricuranna off the top, leg head scissor off the top, 619.

It's why he can't carry matches and is a terrible worker.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

irishboy109 said:


> Havent' we seen this match 100000000 times already?


YES!


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

jerseyclass said:


> people mention Cena's "Five moves of doom". Mysterio is right there with him. I'm sick of it, man.


I'm sick of you and your 7 posts of doom. Go away.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

TheNewBatista said:


> I dislike champion coming out first.


When they do that, it usually ends up with the challenger winning, which I hope to god he doesn't!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

lol i forgot Rey has won RR in 2006 fpalm


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*8 minutes left... Please don't make it a Rey Mysterio win, and RAW ending right away fpalm*


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

eireace said:


> Agreed, im just saying no way its happening


Unfortunately.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> They'll pee in their pijamas.


I lol'd when Punk said that last week :lmao


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

I dumbfounded that Del Rio worshippers actually exist


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

DubC said:


> I love how scrilla's joke went over people's head.


lolsrsly I feel like I'm in the TNA section


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

i would rather have 5-8 min commercial breaks then have breaks during a fucking title match, i dont give a shit who is wrestling. its a fucking wwe title match


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys, I think I've figured it out. Sting sent the text.


----------



## RamboRab (Jan 26, 2010)

The title had no name plate on it. Could there be a title change to come? Not worth making a Del Rio name plate for 24 hours is there?!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Part of me wonders what would happen if Rey got the hate Cena is getting right now...party of me also wouldn't be surprised if that starts happening soon.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Christian/Borton matches think ADR vs Rey is played out.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Guys, I think I've figured it out. Sting sent the text.


From the rafters.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Guys, I think I've figured it out. Sting sent the text.


Repped.


----------



## Jam Up Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

If Rey wins tonight, there would be five title changes in a calendar month. There were 7 during the entire decade of the 80's.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> I dumbfounded that Del Rio worshippers actually exist


I in no way worship him but at least he'll take a bump. 90% of the "Superstars" are too big of pussies to fall off a ladder or dive outside the ring.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

scrilla said:


> lolsrsly I feel like I'm in the TNA section


There's also the possibility that it wasn't funny ohhhhh


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Guys, I think I've figured it out. Sting sent the text.


MEM Invasion angle.

BOOK IT!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I heard John Cena is being de-pushed because of his whole "heel persona" comment on Raw last week, that's why hes not on Raw


----------



## jerseyclass (Aug 16, 2011)

Venge™ said:


> I'm sick of you and your 7 posts of doom. Go away.


:lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why are people shitting over Rey Rey's work rate and match quality? He consistently has strong matches on television and at PPVs. plus he puts heels over and takes lots of clean pins and submission losses.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Guys, I think I've figured it out. Sting sent the text.


nah the crow did it behind his back! never trust those things


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

NyQuil said:


> Christian/Borton matches think ADR vs Rey is played out.


:lmao


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> So, you want them to cover Justin Bieber songs?


...well yes


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Figure4Leglock said:


> lol i forgot Rey has won RR in 2006 fpalm


You know what I've alway's wondered? I've always wondered who won the 2004 Rumble and Main-Evented Mania 20. It's all a giant blur to me. That shit is more harder to find then information on Area 51.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

wtf @ that AXE commercial


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tedious said:


> I heard John Cena is being de-pushed because of his whole "heel persona" comment on Raw last week, that's why hes not on Raw


:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Satanixx said:


> MEM Invasion angle.
> 
> 'BOOKER' IT!


*IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW!!!
*


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Only 5 min left, Rey wins, end of Raw, big fucking question mark


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

scrilla said:


> lol Mike Chioda is going bald guys.


Must be down to them steroids :side:


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

At the start of the show, HHH said he would apologize to Cena later in the night. If somehow that still happens, hopefully he gets an AA for his trouble.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The commentary is needing more Booker


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

what support from the hometown crowd!

ohh wait


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow, that was a sick tornado DDT.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ouch. that was crazy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

holy fuck at that ddt


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Guys, I think I've figured it out. Sting sent the text.


Repped...for the whole five points youll get from me.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

will there be a long overrun tonight? No Cena and only 4 minutes to go


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not an ADR hater.. but his title run is certainly off to a terribly boring start 

this match is played to death


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

daaammm that girl screaming...


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I seriously hope a lot of people in here are trolling or taking the piss, otherwise...

fpalm

In the UK this ALWAYS finishes at 4:15 am. So 15 minutes left.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Tedious said:


> I heard John Cena is being de-pushed because of his whole "heel persona" comment on Raw last week, that's why hes not on Raw


cena de-pushed!! lol some chance lad


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

CamilleMorrison said:


> There's also the possibility that it wasn't funny ohhhhh


watch yourself son


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*4 minutes left.. Come on WWE, what the f***..*


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> I'm starting to miss John Cena. (yeah, I said it)


Stop that.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I think I've had enough of Kings "Racist pedophile" gimmick


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Any truth to the rumor Nash is using the golf cart that took off the big show last month to get around backstage?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Venge™ said:


> Wow, that was a sick tornado DDT.


Del Rio made the move because he left his feet.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

psx71 said:


> You know what I've alway's wondered? I've always wondered who won the 2004 Rumble and Main-Evented Mania 20. It's all a giant blur to me. That shit is more harder to find then information on Area 51.


:lmao


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

holycityzoo said:


> i would rather have 5-8 min commercial breaks then have breaks during a fucking title match, i dont give a shit who is wrestling. its a fucking wwe title match


I think it's funny that there are like four matches and every single one of them gets interrupted. Can't they find a way to do commercials between promos and matches so that someone can actually watch the wrestling?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo should attempt the 619


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

NoyK said:


> *4 minutes left.. Come on WWE, what the f***..*


It's pretty obvious there's going to be an overrun, most likely a long one.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cena is too busy DM'img tweets of his wang silly


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Amazing year?amazing push...


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

Did Cole just call ADR's announcer Retardo?


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

This show better go over


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Fans keep looking towards the titantron...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Any truth to the rumor Nash is using the golf cart that took off the big show last month to get around backstage?


Ahahahahaha.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't think they will end Raw after this match.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ref starts a five count for Del Rio going for the mask? What the fuck?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

raws going to be longer tonight


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol calling spots


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

to get Ricardo's name right or i'm going to riot in my house.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

NoyK said:


> *4 minutes left.. Come on WWE, what the f***..*


RAW goes on till quarter past. There's like 15 minutes left.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Are these fuckers being racist?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

NoyK said:


> *4 minutes left.. Come on WWE, what the f***..*


Are you new? When does Raw NOT go until at least 11:10?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

psx71 said:


> The commentary is needing more Booker


let's see if I can help


WHAT THE HELL IS GOIN' ON HERE


----------



## jerseyclass (Aug 16, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> Ricardo should attempt the 619


that would put him over with me!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Where are you Cena? I'm missing you, my man!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Something is bound to happen after this match, atleast i would hope, im left with many questions.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> Fans keep looking towards the titantron...


It's fucking Sting.

I noticed in Rey Mysterios entrance the smoke from his pyro made the outline of Sting's face


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Mysterio v Del Rio? Is this Smackdown?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Awesome Asai Moonsault.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow. Rey is definitely injured right now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Rey is this damn good with a fucked knee. Anyone who doesn't love Rey doesn't get it. He reminds me of a young Booker T.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

This thread is bringing the lulz.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This just in: The impact from the Tornado DDT from the match between Del Rio and Mysterio tonight sent enough shockwaves to Kevin Nash backstage that it tore both his quads.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> let's see if I can help
> 
> 
> WHAT THE HELL IS GOIN' ON HERE


WUT DUH HAIL IS GOIN ON HEEYA?

Fixed


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> let's see if I can help
> 
> 
> WHAT THE HELL IS GOIN' ON HERE


DAT RYT DERE IS WHY MYSTERIO IS IN MA FAVE 5. LEMME TELL YOU SOMETHING, I THINK HES GOT THIS


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

expecting a long overrun


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Well they certainly didnt waste time throwing a commercial break during this match


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

BOOKER: He jumped and kinda sat on him dawg' damn senton's hurting del rio dawg


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd laugh if the ref got knocked down, someone else jumped over the barrier, hit rey with their finisher and the show closed.


----------



## Mr.Dead (May 26, 2006)

Chyna is coming I guess


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> It's fucking Sting.
> 
> I noticed in Rey Mysterios entrance the smoke from his pyro made the outline of Sting's face


:lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Moonsault, moonsault, seated sinton, head scissor. God I'm so sick of him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mister Hands said:


> Rey is this damn good with a fucked knee. Anyone who doesn't love Rey doesn't get it. *He reminds me of a young Booker T.*


I don't get the comparison.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Ricardo's always got this look on his face.. it's like he's thinking:
> 
> "I just sexually molested you're 12 year old son and I'm getting away with it!"


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SP103 again.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Nash v. Rey at NOC.

Knee Brace on a Pole Match.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Holy shit! Ow!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Mysterio v Del Rio? Is this Smackdown?


Haha exactly what I was thinking.

Anyways, COME ON REY!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

psx71 said:


> This just in: The impact from the Tornado DDT from the match between Del Rio and Mysterio tonight sent enough shockwaves to Kevin Nash backstage that it tore both his quads.


I fucking love you.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> let's see if I can help
> 
> 
> WHAT THE HELL IS GOIN' ON HERE


Sploooooooooge


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Any truth to the rumor Nash is using the golf cart that took off the big show last month to get around backstage?


Hopefully he has a designated driver to avoid the old DUI.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

look at all those Alberto Del Maniacs in the front row.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

@WWE VEry good RAW, but itsd all about @CMPunk.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

another great match between these two


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

wow this is the end for the show we never saw Triple H apologize to Cena no ending promo damn


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Why doesn't ADR just take a chair and hit the ref with it... would solve many of his problems.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Why do a load of people seem to think this is gonna end on the hour when it hasn't for the past decade?


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Where are you Cena? I'm missing you, my man!


I think he will show up after this match.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

jerseyclass said:


> that would put him over with me!


how is ricardo not over with you yet

da hell?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This doesn't feel like a championship match... I just don't feel the atmosphere and neither man really seems to fit at all.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Not as entertaining an atmosphere as I expected for this match


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Did anyone forget that HHH said he would aplogise to cena tonight? I hope Nash attacks cena!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

worst shoulder in the corner ever


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

I want ADR to win just to have him go to his look a likes and give them props


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Satanixx said:


> Nash v. Rey at NOC.
> 
> Knee Brace on a Pole Match.


didnt they do this 10 yrs ago


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

THAT was fucking beautiful.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I'd laugh if the ref got knocked down, someone else jumped over the barrier, hit rey with their finisher and the show closed.


Razor's Edge.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

holy shit


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

For The Win said:


> Why do a load of people seem to think this is gonna end on the hour when it hasn't for the past decade?


4 MINUTES BITING MY NAILS OMG WTF COME ON HURRY UP


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"Beginning again of the McMahon-Helmsley era?"

THEY'RE FUCKING MARRIED YOU IDIOT!


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Alright, say what you want about ADR, but that kick was a helluva spot


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Where the heck has Cena been all night?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

This just in...X-Pac just tweeted ..he didn't get a insider tweet


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

That kick was amazing.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a feeling Punk will walk out of RAW as champion tonight.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*"8 minutes" left, and the match isn't over yet. Seriously now, I'm worried, at this time the usual "over-the-time" segment starts in.*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

McMahon-Helmsley Era mentioned?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Did anyone forget that HHH said he would aplogise to cena tonight? I hope Nash attacks cena!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know i was thinking the same wtf


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SP103 again.


What? 

I didn't know there was out of bounds on WF.com for humor.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Did anyone forget that HHH said he would aplogise to cena tonight? I hope Nash attacks cena!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Remember when hhh went into Cena's locker room?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

good match despite Rey being hurt


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Anybody hoping we can see steph again?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Did anyone forget that HHH said he would aplogise to cena tonight? I hope Nash attacks cena!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigTicket401 (Jul 1, 2011)

Marking for the step-up enziguri from ADR


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

By the way, even though I know it's Kevin Nash, I'm always hoping for Fake Diesel. That's just fun.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Did anyone forget that HHH said he would aplogise to cena tonight? I hope Nash attacks cena!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wait,they have time?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at that ending.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Yay~


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

rofl


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Shit ending.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YES! YES! YES! THANK GOD!


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

BigTicket401 said:


> Marking for the step-up enziguri from ADR


Yeah that was awesome. Wish Del Rio would do more high flying stuff. I know he's capable of it.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Nabz™ said:


> I know i was thinking the same wtf


I think they said that's why he went into Cena's Locker room.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Albertooo Dellll Riooooo


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

lol trolled 

good finish at least


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you! ADR won!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BOOO....


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

thank god it wasnt another title change


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

YES!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Yawn


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEL RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOO


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think Ricardo missed a spot there..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shocked ADR won clean.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ADR retains...really good match and finish


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

LMAOO at Ricardo RUNNING LMAO


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

ADR won.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

yes


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol at Lawler giving it away.*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*FINALLY. Now come on, something interesting to happen please?*


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Finally someone no-sells that shitty 619.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Damn fine TV match. Why can't Del Rio be this interesting with anyone other than Rey?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

JOHN SHEENA INCOMING?


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

YESSSSSSS


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

and its over


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

FUCK BOTH OF THEM.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

not a big fan of the finish, but at least ADR picked up a clean win.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Rey's kicked out of shit stronger than that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

won with knees to the ribs


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DELLLLLL RIOOOO


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't care how many times ADR and Rey go at each other, it's fucking awesome!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank God Del Rio retained. It would be fucking stupid for him to lose it the night after he won it.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Alberto Del NO SELLLLLLLL


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

This is where Rey takes some time off TV for being... 'injured'.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hmmm where is Cena and the rest of them???


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Crowd is totally silent.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

CENA GONNA COME SAVE THE DAY


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok lerts get back to the HHH storyline.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Cena to come make the save, Mysterio off tv for a while.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

That's Rey getting a holiday.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao at Ricardo's troll smile


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Cena incoming.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Injury time for Rey-Rey.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Well. I guess Rey's taking a break then.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

and here comes cena to save the day...


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

To those who say cena and orton dont lose clean bc "faces usually prevail" look at mysterio..I hate the roided up lil freak but at least he loses cleanly to put over talent(at least lately)


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Del Rio getting heat, fuck the haters.


----------



## jerseyclass (Aug 16, 2011)

Hajduk1911 said:


> good match despite Rey being in it


Fixed


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena's time to show up...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

hoping ADR breaks his arm for the epic heel heat.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Of course, who else?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

CENA NEEDS TO LEG DROP REY


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

CENA TO SAVE THEN ATTACK REY. LETS FUCKING SEE IT


----------



## Dopman (May 3, 2011)

cena comes to save the day


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol there is Cena


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Superman!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo is holding the WWE title OMFG


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

there he goes...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

CENA HIT REY REY! ZOMG FUTURE HEEL TURN INCOMING!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

wtf? what happened to HHH?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Cena for the save = automatic #1 contendor. Lol, troll'd.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena vs Del Rio at Night of Champion


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

TheNewBatista said:


> Cena to come make the save, Mysterio off tv for a while.


props lol


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Injury time-off for Rey?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

right on time


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

See, a roided-up Chioda could have saved Rey's ass right there.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

man what happened to the apology


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

If Chioda wasn't suspended Cena wouldn't have needed to come out.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

CENA...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cena/ADR.. yeah... great... woohoo... *facepalm* fuck the WWE with that shit.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

And here comes Cena right on cue.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

lol Cena for the save is the ending

fuck this raw. 4/10. CM Punk can only do so much


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love Ricardo throwing the shirt back.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

So surprised - not.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

DAMN IT!!! WWE FUCKED IT UP HAVING CENA ON THE SHOW!!! IT WAS GOING JUST FINE!!! THEY SHOULD HAVE ENDED IT WITH ALBERTO STANDING TALL IN HEEL FASHION AT LEAST.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Del Rio beating Mysterio and still no heat! LOL.


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

Lil' Jimmy said:


> Cena incoming.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

LMAO at Ricardo throwing Cena's shirt back in


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

crabby cena is crabby


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

i hope this ends with him bleeding


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

LMAO A MOUSE JUST RAN UP THE RAMP.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

And now Del Rio's a scumbag for cashing in MITB.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Enough with Cena playing the fucking hero, please!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, Cena actually pissed and not smiling.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

HOLY SHIT... JOHN CENA PISSED OFF???


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Del Rio getting heat, fuck the haters.


Uh yeah they're pretty much in Mexico, that's the ONLY reason.

He still sucks.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo threw the t-shirt back at Cena :lmao


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh great, Del Rio vs. John Cena at the next ppv. Cena wins the belt back. Book it.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Go suck a cock Cena !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

RUN WITH THE BELT RICARDO!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Of course, who else?


Our "savior" lol


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Cena's got a whole night's worth of anger built up.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is cena gonna cry? Go ahead cry cena you big gay ass bitch!


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena u mad bro?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WTF is he mad at ADR for? Like he's the first guy who cashed in his bank on someone beaten down


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> See, a roided-up Chioda could have saved Rey's ass right there.


you get a rep for that epic post


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Cena's mad


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Was that a beatdown, or was Cena just rolling all over Alberto? 

But hey, Cena is actually cutting a promo that isn't corny or 'spr srs Cena'... this is pretty good.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena is actually doing really good on the mic.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

THIS FEUD IS GOING TO PISS ME OFF IF CENA KEEPS PRAISING PUNK


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah but the only person to go after the title all the time is you Cena...so fuck off.

You forget Cena that is the whole point of money in the bank.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cena... go fuck yourself. God damn hustle loyalty and respect bullshit.

HE JUST DEFENDED YOU JACK ASS!!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

STFU felix. Go die in a fire


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cena is mad


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh please! It's MITB Cena! Thats how people win the title!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Cena, ADR just defended that championship


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

fuck man. fuck. its right back to this


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Funny, Punk is the one with the re-match clause and yet Cena might get the match instead.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I actually agree with Cena, for the first time ever lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

fpalm for Cena/Del Rio


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ADR is going to be Cena's bitch, I can't wait


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cena is pretty damn great when he wants to be. *


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Awful ending. Bad RAW


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"YOU CASHED A BRIEFCASE IN! SOMETHING YOU WON IN A BRUTAL 8 MAN LADDER MATCH! YOU THEN USED IT TO WIN, AND THEN YOU BEAT A CHALLENGER CLEAN!"

Where does the scumbag part come in?


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Good promo by Cena


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

That was gay


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

John Cena is a beast. If he could add more intensity to his promos, alot more people would like him.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

WOO CENA JUST SAID YOUR A LUCKY SON OF A BITCH LMAO


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

What a shite ending.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It was good to see that heartfelt apology from HHH


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Really?

That's it?

Very underwhelming ending


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

suck a cock Cena !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

meh


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

U mad Cena?

But despite Cena's butthurtness, did I sense a little of Cena that we haven't seen in a long time?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

I think it will be a triple threat match for the wwe title involving adr, punk and cena soon.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Uh, ok. This Raw left more questions than answers. I thought this whole Punk/H/Nash/Steph thing would of had another turn tonight but I guess they wanted to wait until next week?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I LOVE YOU CENA! YOU SAVED THE ENDING FROM THAT BORING, HEATLESS HACK!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

CENA Showing alot of anger.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I feel like Cena is a pissed off dad.

WAIT WHAT?????????????? THAT'S HOW IT ENDS????? WHAT??????????


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

bittersweet ending. I wanted more Punk, but at least Cena cut a promo that didn't suck for once.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

worst ending ever


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

BRIEFCASE!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the apology? Next week I suppose


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

So WWE founded a way to make Cena still the maint event guy...

Fuck this!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*...This is it?

Did I just watch a House Show?*


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

That's IT?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

scrilla said:


> HOLY SHIT... JOHN CENA PISSED OFF???


That's how we know he's really mad. If he were just a little irked, he would have said "Cheesed off."


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love how whenever someone beats Cena, Cena bitches like he's wearing Tampax and says they aren't a champion. Bitch please and stop acting hood.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Not a terrible ending, but definitely a very weak one.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm pretty surprised ADR went over Rey and especially..clean,But so now Cena vs ADR is being set up with him most likely getting the title yet again while Punk is in a storyline with Nash&Triple H!!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

That's the dumbest ending to Raw I've ever seen. Where was Nash, Punk, Johnny, and Trips?? Who gave a fuck about Cena and what he thought of ADR?!! Booo!!!!!

And, was Cena not watching when ADR JUST defended the championship?? He said there'd come a time when he'd have to defend it. Um, he just did, ya dumbass!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DubC said:


> Funny, Punk is the one with the re-match clause and yet Cena might get the match instead.


What else could you expect from the WWE? Cena is the Cenation's "savior."


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

They end with Cena/Del Rio?

Fail.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Why is Cena mad at ADR? lol

what a bad bad raw........terrible


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

So CM Punk is out of the hunt??!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Anyone wanna defend the WWE now? You have Cena with the same old shit. YOu have a man that doesn't deserve the championship being the champion. You have a few stupid promos and you have a good angle that they can't fucking write properly and the only reason it goes anywhere despite that fucking terrible booking is you have a talented mother fucker working his ass off to make gold out of the shit RAW is peddling. 

Please, defend this shit... cause it will just prove that you don't want the WWE changing becasue it is the SAME OLD SHIT!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That Cena promo was pretty much a microcosm of the whole episode. Above-average delivery, not much sensible content.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

think they ran out of time lol but yeah i wanted more to come out of that storyline oh well it was pretty good raw have to wait till next week i guess


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

That just seemed like a rushed ending.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

...the fuck just happened?


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

that was it seriously ? ffs


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome promo by Cena, can already see people hating, [email protected]


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Say what you want, but that was an good promo by Cena. Not your average suck up, never give up, get title back, Little Jimmy promo.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Good promo by Cena. He can be good when he's serious. Lol'd at people who thought WWE would answer all the questions right away. Where's the fun in that?


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Again WWE have fucked us fans over. thank very much


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

brutal ending... bed time


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nut Tree said:


> worst ending ever


i'm 100% sure it was not


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

psx71 said:


> fpalm for Cena/Del Rio


I'm with you man.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

I mean it seems like we're gonna get a new McMahonn / Helmsley corporation with Nash HHH Steph Del Rio Ricardo an maybe one or two more? Punks playing the Austin and Cena as Rocky...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

That ending to RAW was like watching Matrix Revolutions again.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

bittersweet ending. wanted more Punk, but at least Cena cut a fucking promo that didn't suck for once.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

That Cena promo was awesome. CM Punk could never top that.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Thats it?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was so weak.
But at the same time, it makes people HAVE to watch next week.
Is Punk still chasing the title or going to focus on the conspiracy?
There's so many questions!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Questionmark glowing somewhere in scandinavia at 5:10am, I have no idea what sense that ending made so i'll go take a shower. *lol*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> They end with Cena/Del Rio?
> 
> Fail.


This whole RAW was a fail dude. Except for the Diesel-Punk segment. Punk saving RAW, as usual.


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

Match was solid. Good moves form Mysterio and Del Rio. ADR is pretty damn good on the mic. Crowd reactions were solid if you ask me.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why the hell was Cena so pissed?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Lets make sure we all understand this:

3 months of CM Punk and all this conspiracy for another Cena title match. What a shock...


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Man, some of you guys have no patience whatsoever.


"OMG THEY BROUGHT PUNK BACK TOO EARLY - ANGLE RUINED!" (not that I believe that...)


Then WWE do the opposite and flesh a storyline out for you... "WAHHH WE WANT ANSWERS NOW".


Wait.


You wanted everything resolved tonight? Why? Then you'd be bitching that WWE had fucked us over.


I'm genuinely curious as to what's going to happen next week now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Decent Raw, but something felt off.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

so no further development with Punk tonight?


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

So Cena automatically becomes number 1 contender even though Punk was the last champ and has the right for a rematch. Bullshit.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

That's how it ends? They could have done so many things to end RAW.

And why does Cena think he's next in line zzz..


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

in a month i guess Cena wins his 12th then!

YAWN f*ck this company


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Cena doesn't accept any title reigns except his own. He's crying too much.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Disappointing ending but at least Cena saved it from being a horrible 1 star ending.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow , never in my 10 years of watching monday night raw have i felt like i been screwed, like reaaly? u say ur going to have hhh personally apologize to cena and don't deliever, wtf is up with that shit, no point in mentioned it if it was for him just to go into the lockerroom and none of us to see it. fucking bullshit bro, awful ending


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm here expecting this idiot to hit Mysterio with a AA and turn heel but what he does? The usual Cena bullshit.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

CenationHLR said:


> That Cena promo was awesome. CM Punk could never top that.


:lmao


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

Raw sucked tonight


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm going to RAW next week. NOT excited after tonight....


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

WAIT SO ADR VS PUNK just turned into ADR VS CENA?

FUCK THIS COMPANY!!!!! FUCKIN BS, the summer of punk was a mirage of hope for this joke of an organization.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ZOMFG PUNK WASN'T INVOLVED IN THE ENDING, BULLSHIT I H8 THIS!!!!!!!!11!111

fpalm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CenationHLR said:


> That Cena promo was awesome. CM Punk could never top that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Right after ADR defends his title, Cena in his promo says "Eventually you're gonna have to defend that title" :lmao


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> ...the fuck just happened?


nothing but the status quo


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

What a surprise, they're going with Cena vs ADR while Punk's gonna get buried by HHH and Nash. Then Cena will take down HHH/Nash.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh Lord. Del Rio vs Cena at N.O.C. The only saving grace tonight was this whole McMahon/Nash storyline.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Have to admit though that was a pretty decent promo by Cena.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cena should be mad at triple H, not ADR.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CenationHLR said:


> That Cena promo was awesome. CM Punk could never top that.


lmao. Hilarious.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez throwing Cena's shirt back at him saved the ending. Dude is all kinds of awesome


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Cena showed intensity, RAW Was good imo.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He didn't even address Punk, Trips, his leg on the rope, Nash, nothing. Then he tried to get himself into a title match with somebody who became the champ yesterday and just defended it clean against a 3 time champ and legend. Come on now, you've got to write and time better than that.


----------



## holdemplyer (Apr 3, 2011)

Punk better get a match for the belt before Cena does.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wait, wait, wait...Cena's salty because Del Rio "cashed in a briefcase" (a briefcase he won fair and square in an 8 man LADDER MATCH) when he won his championship by beating a guy who had already had a match that night? 

FUCK you Cena, you hypocrite. :side: I liked that he showed intensity, but his reasoning is so backward.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

cena is such a hypocrite
He dicked rey so bad and does not give a shit.

IT MUST MEAN A HEEL TURN

raw ending is so bad becasue of all the bullshit lies


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

psx71 said:


> I'm going to RAW next week. NOT excited after tonight....


Where is it? And I can't say I blame you...


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

It was just a weird Raw


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So where was that segment HHH promised us with him apologizing to Cena's face?


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

Carcass said:


> What a surprise, they're going with Cena vs ADR while Punk's gonna get buried by HHH and Nash. Then Cena will take down HHH/Nash.


Punk is not getting buried by HHH/Nash - Punk and Nash's first promo was all about getting Punk over.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Punk is above the WWE title . Dissapointed with the end of course, but that Punk/Nash promo was really fun.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> That was so weak.
> But at the same time, it makes people HAVE to watch next week.
> Is Punk still chasing the title or going to focus on the conspiracy?
> There's so many questions!


Yeah but those questions should end the show, not be in the beginning of the second hour. I don't think the writers finished their Cliffhangers 101 course.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

it funny people complain so much kabraxl and that defend this crap and you know what the sad thing is they will be back next week for raw again which i find funny show was pretty good but the ending needed more but i think wwe wants to slowly build this up


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think Punk going to feud with Nash


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Didn't HH say he was going appoligize to Cena at the end of the night?? What happened to that??


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Wait, wait, wait...Cena's salty because Del Rio "cashed in a briefcase" (a briefcase he won fair and square in an 8 man LADDER MATCH) when he won his championship by beating a guy who had already had a match that night?
> 
> FUCK you Cena, you hypocrite. :side: I liked that he showed intensity, but his reasoning is so backward.


ya who ever is writing this needs to be fired


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Obviously NOC is triple threat as both have rematch clauses and ADR will obviously retain due to the Mexico RAW in October.

Badass Cena is quality.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck me, what the fuck was that?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ravensmash said:


> Man, some of you guys have no patience whatsoever.
> 
> 
> "OMG THEY BROUGHT PUNK BACK TOO EARLY - ANGLE RUINED!" (not that I believe that...)
> ...


SO why is Cena mad at del rio again?
for not defending the title.......right....
for cashing in the money in the bank..........thats a part of the company....
Del Rio didnt even cash in on Cena lol
So gtfo


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

...Where did anything get set in stone at the end there?


Cena lost his title last night through an error, of course he's gonna be fucking mad (this is wrestling).


He's not gonna come out and say "I hope one day we shall meet sir, and I may hopefully beat you - if luck is on my side".


Calm down and wait a little while - this jumping to conclusions happens every week.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

They ruined the run of Punk on one night. Putting him halfway through the show instead of having him come out at the end and cut a amazing promo on Triple and Nash


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Night of Champions might as well be renamed to Night Of NoHeat.....because ADR doesn't get heat....*punchline drum*


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

what the hell was that? the only good thing about tonight was that the show seemed to revolve around the storyline for the whole show as opposed to just start and end with a load of rubbish thrown in but still awful....the ending like seriously...


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

HHH... Cena... Nash... When all we want is Punk!


WWE Raw 8/15 Review


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Pretty meh RAW. Was expecting more.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

CenationHLR said:


> That Cena promo was awesome. CM Punk could never top that.


phony


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Yeah but those questions should end the show, not be in the beginning of the second hour. I don't think the writers finished their Cliffhangers 101 course.


I think they're trying to break the cycle of having their best material in the first and last 15 minutes of the show. Trying to actually give an incentive for people to sit through the entire thing instead of watching something else from 8:15-9:50.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> That was so weak.
> But at the same time, it makes people HAVE to watch next week.
> Is Punk still chasing the title or going to focus on the conspiracy?
> There's so many questions!


No. Its the same old bullshit.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Huh, two guys work their butts off in a match, only for someone to weasel their way in, and take the belt unwarranted....


John, you are a freakin' hypocrite. You did that to Rey. Don't lie.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> That was so weak.
> But at the same time, it makes people HAVE to watch next week.
> Is Punk still chasing the title or going to focus on the conspiracy?
> There's so many questions!



HAVE TO WATCH? who cares about a Cena-Del rio feud? boring RAW and Punk's "smart ass" gimmick is getting old.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> WAIT SO ADR VS PUNK just turned into ADR VS CENA?
> 
> FUCK THIS COMPANY!!!!! FUCKIN BS, the summer of punk was a mirage of hope for this joke of an organization.


yup..sad


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

You guys couldn't possibly be happy with a Raw unless it was just a two-hour Punk promo. FFS.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

RAW was alright. The Cena promo was good. CM Punk/Nash segment was good. Two decent matches (Rey/Del Rio, Morrison/Truth). I really didn't care about the rest.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Why do people keep saying that Cena is next in line? He just said that he would eventually kick ADR's ass. Every wrestler in the history of this sport says that their going to be the one who beats the champ and wins. Would it have made any sense for Cena to walk out and say "hey asshole you shouldn't be champ and one day CM Punk is going to be the one to stop you."? how fucking weak would that look.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Too many commercials tonight and Axxess filler crap. Why not put guys on TV in those slots?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

wwefrank said:


> it funny people complain so much kabraxl and that defend this crap and you know what the sad thing is they will be back next week for raw again which i find funny show was pretty good but the ending needed more but i think wwe wants to slowly build this up


Seriously, stop being such a hypocrite. Don't mean to call you out but it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena's delivery during that last promo was actually great. It wasn't his usual corny bs and it wasn't his 'SPR SRS I MAD' mode... it was great, actually. Very intense.

It just didn't make much sense. Why's he mad at ADR? He earned that MITB, he cashed it in as every other winner has done, he even just pinned Rey cleanly moments before... This blatant hypocrisy they have with Cena's character almost makes me believe they're actually going to turn him heel soon and really play into stuff like that. 

...or it could just be them doing a terrible job booking his character again. But I guess we shall see.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Where is it? And I can't say I blame you...


Edmonton Canada!! BTW, if the crowd is dead, don't blame me. Our crowds are usually bad :lmao

Get ready for ALOOOT of Oilers chants :lmao


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

Volantredx said:


> Why do people keep saying that Cena is next in line? He just said that he would eventually kick ADR's ass. Every wrestler in the history of this sport says that their going to be the one who beats the champ and wins. Would it have made any sense for Cena to walk out and say "hey asshole you shouldn't be champ and one day CM Punk is going to be the one to stop you."? how fucking weak would that look.


Well it sure seems like they're setting up Cena/ADR as the next title feud - especially with Punk involved with Nash.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

What was Triple H's role? What happened to the 'apology? 
What was Stephanie's role?
What the hell happened to CM Punk?
Why was John Laurinitus on the show? I thought he wasn't supposed to be there?
John Cena came out at the last 30 seconds to challenge Del Rio?
Where did Triple H go?

can anybody say 'all over the place'?


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I think Punk going to feud with Nash


Nash couldnt walk to the ring let alone wrestle in the ring


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

psx71 said:


> I'm going to RAW next week. NOT excited after tonight....


You'll see Punk dude. That should be enough for ANYONE to get excited.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Too many commercials tonight and Axxess filler crap. Why not put guys on TV in those slots?


*slaps you in the face* ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED!?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I think that ending was rushed. They were probably still thinking of how to make Cena appear at the end while Del Rio and Rey were in the ring. They quickly slapped together this 'angry man' promo and called it a day. Very underwhelming as I was excited for tonight's episode. It was disappointing just like the Raw after MITB. Seems like WWE have a hard time following up PPV's with a good episode.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> SO why is Cena mad at del rio again?
> for not defending the title.......right....
> for cashing in the money in the bank..........thats a part of the company....
> Del Rio didnt even cash in on Cena lol
> So gtfo




Calm down.

John Cena ran out to help Rey because they're both faces (see where I'm going with this?)


Del Rio was out there, Cena's not just gonna say kthnxbai to him after what happened last night (Cena losing due to a dodgy 'decision' and then Del Rio capitalising).

Del Rio is a heel. Cena is a face.


= rivalry


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I think Punk going to feud with Nash


That'd be terrible if it was just Nash. Looking like Punk/Kliq feud to me.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol @ you people bitching. It was a decent Raw with ideas looking FORWARD would you rather them rush the storyline and it suck or let it play out for a month and it be halfway decent ?? Cena never said he was the #1 contender. He said IF we meet.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did the writing team no sell the script tonight? Fucking awful RAW


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cycloneon said:


> So where was that segment HHH promised us with him apologizing to Cena's face?


He apologized to Cena when he went in his locker room. 

WWE is trying to get back to the days when there were heavy drama storylines with answers not being given for weeks or months. That happened often in the attitude era.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Huh, two guys work their butts off in a match, only for someone to weasel their way in, and take the belt unwarranted....
> 
> 
> John, you are a freakin' hypocrite. You did that to Rey. Don't lie.


I wish someone would start pointing this shit out on tv


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

John Cena took advantage of Rey a few weeks ago and now has the nerve to criticize Del Rio for doing it(which is the point of MITB anyway). lolhypocrite


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cena did a good job in that promo... yeah it's a bit hypocritical after what he did a few weeks ago, but he's not wrong, and it's not like he faced Rey the second after he won the WWE Title.

I'm gonna be sick if we have to deal with Cena/Del Rio solely for the WWE Title leading into NoC, but if that's the case, and I can't believe I'm saying this... I hope Cena wins back the title. Cena at least can be entertaining sometimes, he has put on MOTYC's (although to be fair, maybe Del Rio can as well... it's just he hasn't yet), and he actually did a very good job on the mic tonight as opposed to Del Rio.

Del Rio's promo next week:

"IT WAS MY DESTINY TO BECOME WWE CHAMPION!"
"IT WAS MY DESTINY TO BEAT REY MYSTERIO!"
"IT WAS MY DESTINY TO BREAK REY MYSTERIO'S ARM!"
"John Cena, if you face me, bad things will happen to you... CAUSE IT'S MY DESTINY!!!!!!!"



Really, I'm not excited for Raw next week at all. I'm looking forward to seeing whatever Punk does, but unless he (and I suppose then so Nash) gets involved in the WWE Title picture, I have no reason to care about the WWE Title or what happens with it.

Hopefully after this whole Mexico tour is over, WWE will get that title off of Del Rio. I don't care if they give it to Punk, Cena, or anyone else who can at least be somewhat entertaining. Going from Punk/Cena battling for the WWE Title, having amazing promos with equally amazing matches, to Del Rio being WWE Champion cutting the promo he cut tonight is like going from 120mph to 2mph in a split-second.

Alright, enough complaining for tonight. Time to go to bed.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> That Cena promo was pretty much a microcosm of the whole episode. Above-average delivery, not much sensible content.



Spot on, sir. The passion and words of Cena were believable, but misguided. 

Why would Cena be mad at Del Rio when Triple H is the one that screwed him out of the title? 

Just wait until Del Rio defends the title, Cena? He just defended the title and beat Rey clean as a whistle.

How does Cena get to talk about getting a title match he really doesn't deserve when Punk is the one that lost the title?

The match at NoC shouldn't be a triple-threat but I guess it will, unless it ends up being Cena/Del Rio which will make me hella confused!

This is what happens when Punk isn't in the last segment of the show, confusion.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

ADR won't have the belt after the Mexico Tour


----------



## Valdarok (Jan 16, 2009)

I cant understand why people are complaining.... the next PPV is night of champions, which is a minor PPV, wont have the end to the power struggle storyline... so chill with the accusations that raw wasnt good tonight because you dont know whats happening. Stephanie said "people will get what they rightfully deserve" in her eyes i believe this means she thinks she should be COO of the WWE instead of HHH, this brings us to Steph vs HHH at Survivor Series?? Think about it, thats a couple of months away, with a PPV in between, the build for a storyline like that could be awesome.

+ i am not a cena fan, but great promo from him tonight, he has really stepped up his game lately.

All i know is i will definately be tuning in with anticipation next week


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Seriously, stop being such a hypocrite. Don't mean to call you out but it's getting ridiculous.


Agreed, this is the dude that called TNA crappy and Impact Wrestling is the better show.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> You'll see Punk dude. That should be enough for ANYONE to get excited.


Yep! I'm going to mark so hard! I can finally buy his shirt


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> What was Triple H's role? What happened to the 'apology?
> What was Stephanie's role?
> What the hell happened to CM Punk?
> Why was John Laurinitus on the show? I thought he wasn't supposed to be there?
> ...


Can anybody say "tune in next week to find out"?


----------



## Shatterwolf (Mar 14, 2010)

There's still a lot to come from this RAW tonight. What Steph said to CM Punk is a classic example of foreshadowing, this storyline is not close to being over. 

Why would you want everything answered in one night? I'm excited for next week.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I think that ending was rushed. They were probably still thinking of how to make Cena appear at the end while Del Rio and Rey were in the ring. They quickly slapped together this 'angry man' promo and called it a day. Very underwhelming as I was excited for tonight's episode. It was disappointing just like the Raw after MITB. Seems like WWE have a hard time following up PPV's with a good episode.


Spot on I think.
When the ref does that fake check of the boots is when they probably found out about the end with cena.

STOP BOOKING ON THE FLY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

Unfortunately, I was all set to watch all two hours of Raw, but Jim Thome just had to go and hit his 600th homer (way to go Jim). Anyway, I caught the last two matches, and from what I saw, Raw was pretty freaking good. The Otunga match was watchable, and the main event was a pretty damn good TV match that ended on a pretty good promo from Cena. ADR really impressed me as well during the match, even though I didn't feel his performance when he tried to rip off Rey's mask (just felt like a shallow recreation of Eddie back in WCW). The post-match beatdown was very well done, and I echo an earlier poster's sentiments, that Ricky Ricardo dude throwing Cena's shirt back was fucking awesome. Even though I've brought up several times on these boards about how poor the Punk angle was booked, I think they did as good a recovery as they could tonight, by NOT bringing out Kevin Nash or anything (giving things time to develop). I think I might have to tune in next week.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> What was Triple H's role? What happened to the 'apology?
> What was Stephanie's role?
> What the hell happened to CM Punk?
> Why was John Laurinitus on the show? I thought he wasn't supposed to be there?
> ...


Literally everything I was going to post. Triple h said specifically he was going to apologize later tonight to John cena what the hell happened ??!? Very odd raw


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena's promo was not too "PG" by the way.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

lol, Kevin Nash? Really? Get the fuck back on your rocking chair, dude. Just wow.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

peowulf said:


> Can anybody say "tune in next week to find out"?


Can anybody say, it will be the same FUCKING thing? smart***


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol, someone always crying like a baby on here about RAW.. it wasn't even that bad, a lot of questions to be answered in the coming weeks.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

del rios **still** not over with the crowd LMAO.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

the biggest question is did Johnny Ace let NASH ride his skateboard in his office around the corner? let's go somewhere private.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't give a crap that Cena showed intensity, it was still very run of the mill. The clear highlight of the night was CM Punk & Nash's segment. Cena didn't deserve that last spot period.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

i liked raw until the ending

i thought there was gonna be a punk/cena/hhh promo to get things straight


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

psx71 said:


> Edmonton Canada!! BTW, if the crowd is dead, don't blame me. Our crowds are usually bad :lmao
> 
> Get ready for ALOOOT of Oilers chants :lmao


Spoiler: It's not a draft special, and you guys don't have the 1st overall pick.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Really. 

Obviously Steph's motive is revenge that HHH took over and all the jabs CM Punk took at her so she texted Nash. HHH isn't involved. That case is closed.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> Literally everything I was going to post. Triple h said specifically he was going to apologize later tonight to John cena what the hell happened ??!? Very odd raw



We really don't need to use a 10 minute segment of RAW to see Triple H apologising to Cena.

It wouldn't have progressed the storyline very much at all, and would be detrimental to the overall show imo.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Shatterwolf said:


> There's still a lot to come from this RAW tonight. What Steph said to CM Punk is a classic example of foreshadowing, this storyline is not close to being over.
> 
> Why would you want everything answered in one night? I'm excited for next week.


I agree I'm excited but usually they give us a little they left so much open it's crazy what can happen


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

I am baffled at the amount of idiots in this forum.

Seriously, all you guys want to do anymore is complain and it's fucking pathetic. I don't see why anything that happened in Raw's ending was bad. First off it's almost impossible now to predict what will happen next, Cm Punk still has a rematch, so we already know that he's going to get his shot eventually (which leads me to asking why the fuck you guys are bitching your asses off), and we have no idea whats going on with Nash and whats his face. We also still have no idea what's going on with Triple H. This is what your supposed to fucking do. End the show with many questions that can only be answered if you watch the next show. 

Jesus Christ, I mean, holy crap what a joke this forum can be sometimes.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

You lot will bitch about anything. Here's a thought, reserve judgment until they actually hash the angles out just a little more before crying foul.
Looking forward to more Punk/Nash/HHH next week


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Remember guys, when a RAW episode like this occurs, you've always gotta think back to a little company located in Florida which features total bullshit. That will make RAW seem a million times better.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

how dare people hate on NASH. its not his fault his knees are banged up. he was an innovator in the AAA lucha libre style you know. there a reason they nicknamed the 450 splash, 'the NASH'.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> I am baffled at the amount of idiots in this forum.
> 
> Seriously, all you guys want to do anymore is complain and it's fucking pathetic. I don't see why anything that happened in Raw's ending was bad. First off it's almost impossible now to predict what will happen next, Cm Punk still has a rematch, so we already know that he's going to get his shot eventually (which leads me to asking why the fuck you guys are bitching your asses off), and we have no idea whats going on with Nash and whats his face. We also still have no idea what's going on with Triple H. This is what your supposed to fucking do. End the show with many questions that can only be answered if you watch the next show.
> 
> Jesus Christ, I mean, holy crap what a joke this forum can be sometimes.


Alot of it is a joke, but ppl are just scratching their head wondering,,,uh WHAT THE F*UCK JUST HAPPENED, but I guess its better than the usual stale stuff


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ravensmash said:


> We really don't need to use a 10 minute segment of RAW to see Triple H apologising to Cena.
> 
> It wouldn't have progressed the storyline very much at all, and would be detrimental to the overall show imo.


I agree to extent. I thought when they cane out punk ad Nash would follow but we got nothing but cena Screaming for del rio's ass


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

How about Waltman/Punk Fued??

..or X-pac


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I can't wait till Del Rio is fed to Cena, they need to make it happen!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> Spoiler: It's not a draft special, and you guys don't have the 1st overall pick.


:lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I wish Ricardo would have flipped ADR a mic so he could have talked for just one minute...

"I am the scumbag? You are the one who always must be the center of attention, the champ, the main event. You are jealous that I fulfilled my destiny and shined in a main event match. A scumbag is someone who would pretend to be a nice man, a kind man, a friend, and take the title from his friend after he wrestled 2 matches and was the champion for only 1 hour! You are the scumbag!"

Eh. It would have been a nice promo moment for ADR, for him to get a little of that worked shoot rub.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

everything was okay(minus the miz thing)
until the end.
They should have timed stuff better so cena had time to give a proper promo and not sound like a fucking idiot with more contradictions than a religious pornstar.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Uh...it's called a 'transition show'. You're not supposed to get any kind of real pay-off in a transition show.


----------



## Rombob1 (Aug 10, 2011)

for a company that concentrates so heavily on Cena, they dont have a fucking clue how to book him. one of the most boring Raws iv ever seen,waiting for something or someone to turn heel,never happened,ah well its typical anyway. Il give it a look next week again see is it worth watching at all


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

EBboy™ said:


> Cena did a good job in that promo... yeah it's a bit hypocritical after what he did a few weeks ago, but he's not wrong, and it's not like he faced Rey the second after he won the WWE Title.
> 
> I'm gonna be sick if we have to deal with Cena/Del Rio solely for the WWE Title leading into NoC, but if that's the case, and I can't believe I'm saying this... I hope Cena wins back the title. Cena at least can be entertaining sometimes, he has put on MOTYC's (although to be fair, maybe Del Rio can as well... it's just he hasn't yet), and he actually did a very good job on the mic tonight as opposed to Del Rio.
> 
> ...


It's sad, really. Del Rio is cutting the same exact promo he did this time last year. 

People complained about Punk and Edge cutting the same promos over and over, but both were at least entertaining and changed things up a bit (referring to Punk's SES run).


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Revil Fox said:


> Uh...it's called a 'transition show'. You're not supposed to get any kind of real pay-off in a transition show.


FUCK THAT! TYPICAL IWC BITCH BITCH BITCH! RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE DURKA DURK!


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Remember guys, when a RAW episode like this occurs, you've always gotta think back to a little company located Florida which features total bullshit. That will make RAW seem a million times better.


This I sat there for a minute think that the show wasn't making sense then I remembered back a few months ago when Hogan and Eric remade the NWO for like 80th god damn time. That made Raw look like WM3 by comparison.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

redeadening said:


> how dare people hate on NASH. its not his fault his knees are banged up. he was an innovator in the AAA lucha libre style you know. there a reason they nicknamed the 450 splash, 'the NASH'.


Seriously. Hell, I bet most of you don't know that he wrestles in Japan under the name Jushin Liger.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Agreed, this is the dude that called TNA crappy and Impact Wrestling is the better show.


No, that is not what I'm saying at all.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

They overbooked tonight's show.....the subway segment should have been scrapped. The summerslam video package should have not been shown.

And there we have 15 minutes for a closing segment between trips, cena, and punk.

Classic case of overbooking, but luckily we have 4 weeks of raw before night of champions. So we can build up the storyline more.

Patience people patience. Let the storyline build, and stop bitching like it's the end of the world.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Volantredx said:


> This I sat there for a minute think that the show wasn't making sense then I remembered back a few months ago when Hogan and Eric remade the NWO for like 80th god damn time. That made Raw look like WM3 by comparison.


Da fuck are you talking about? I was talking about FCW!

Jkkkkkkkkk


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Right after ADR defends his title, Cena in his promo says "Eventually you're gonna have to defend that title" :lmao


:lmao I was confused by that as well.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> Right after ADR defends his title, Cena in his promo says "Eventually you're gonna have to defend that title" :lmao


Cena Nash'd himself.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Rombob1 said:


> for a company that concentrates so heavily on Cena, they dont have a fucking clue how to book him. one of the most boring Raws iv ever seen,waiting for *something* or someone to *turn heel*,never happened,ah well its typical anyway. Il give it a look next week again see is it worth watching at all


I was waiting for the Titan-tron to turn they've been hinting for weeks.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm not mad about anything EXCEPT that Cena promo. Like, Good Lord, he sexually assaulted logic in that promo. The intensity, the anger was great, but he came off as such an extreme hypocrite. They need an explanation for this.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Right after ADR defends his title, Cena in his promo says "Eventually you're gonna have to defend that title" :lmao


:lmao

The first and last rule of WWE: Your credibility only matters when it is defended against John Cena


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> I am baffled at the amount of idiots in this forum.
> 
> Seriously, all you guys want to do anymore is complain and it's fucking pathetic. I don't see why anything that happened in Raw's ending was bad. First off it's almost impossible now to predict what will happen next, Cm Punk still has a rematch, so we already know that he's going to get his shot eventually (which leads me to asking why the fuck you guys are bitching your asses off), and we have no idea whats going on with Nash and whats his face. We also still have no idea what's going on with Triple H. This is what your supposed to fucking do. End the show with many questions that can only be answered if you watch the next show.
> 
> Jesus Christ, I mean, holy crap what a joke this forum can be sometimes.


I can't speak for everyone on here but I know I'm complaining because the climax of the show was a mid-show moment at best. Yes, it was something new and the show is now unpredictable but what exactly did Cena say that was so worthwhile? We just got finished with his title reign and he's out there pissing and moaning (emphasis on Cena defeating Rey in the same night). It's just funny how history is forgotten when a face like Cena is involved. It comes across as lazy and it seems like WWE really doesn't give enough of a crap that they're basically insulting their viewer's intelligence.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I loved everything about Raw tonight. I'm glad they didn't soak us in Punk. I didn't have a problem with Cena ending the show. 

Cena vs. ADR
Punk vs. Klique

SO HYPED!


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol, if Punk is not in the title picture, these guys will never be happy, ever again. You guys are ruined because youse are constantly going to be frustrated with Punk's position. Enjoy life Punk fans.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Cena Nash'd himself.


Cena should shut his mouth and thank Nash for the fact that there's still a wrestling industry.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

So...where's this new era we're supposed to be in? Near as I can tell, WWE is still pulling the same stupid bullshit it always. 

Step 1: Put the title on someone not remotely over. Check.
Step 2: Reignite useless feuds. Check.
Step 3: Ruin all momentum of a potential star. Check.
Step 4: Make John Cena save the fucking day. Checkity fucking check.
Step 5: ???
Step 6: I stop giving a fuck.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

XxPunkxX said:


> I am baffled at the amount of idiots in this forum.
> 
> Seriously, all you guys want to do anymore is complain and it's fucking pathetic. I don't see why anything that happened in Raw's ending was bad. First off it's almost impossible now to predict what will happen next, Cm Punk still has a rematch, so we already know that he's going to get his shot eventually (which leads me to asking why the fuck you guys are bitching your asses off), and we have no idea whats going on with Nash and whats his face. We also still have no idea what's going on with Triple H. This is what your supposed to fucking do. End the show with many questions that can only be answered if you watch the next show.
> 
> Jesus Christ, I mean, holy crap what a joke this forum can be sometimes.





jjapples said:


> You lot will bitch about anything. Here's a thought, reserve judgment until they actually hash the angles out just a little more before crying foul.
> Looking forward to more Punk/Nash/HHH next week


What the fuck are you two talking about?

Raw is only good if Punk cuts a one-hour promo for the first half, and then beats Cena, HHH, Nash, and the entire rest of the WWE roster along with the entire, quickly flown-in TNA roster in a 150-on-1 gauntlet match, with every one of Punk's opponents getting beat by Punk in 15 seconds.

What is this you two say about storyline progression? Pfft, retards. fpalm


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> I wish Ricardo would have flipped ADR a mic so he could have talked for just one minute...
> 
> "I am the scumbag? You are the one who always must be the center of attention, the champ, the main event. You are jealous that I fulfilled my destiny and shined in a main event match. A scumbag is someone who would pretend to be a nice man, a kind man, a friend, and take the title from his friend after he wrestled 2 matches and was the champion for only 1 hour! You are the scumbag!"
> 
> Eh. It would have been a nice promo moment for ADR, for him to get a little of that worked shoot rub.


I dont even like del rio and I would have marked out with that promo. Very well put together


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

"The Tauntician" said:


> So...where's this new era we're supposed to be in? Near as I can tell, WWE is still pulling the same stupid bullshit it always.
> 
> Step 1: Put the title on someone not remotely over. Check.
> Step 2: Reignite useless feuds. Check.
> ...


Need a tissue, bro?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Have you people thought that maybe Cena's increased hypocrisy and contradictions will be used as a plot to turn him heel? Somebody points out how he always plays the good guy and tries to pretend that he busts his ass for the crowd but most of the things he's been saying make no sense recently? That would be an excellent storyline to work with. But I doubt WWE will book it. They will make repeated weeks of Cena playing the good guy. Just turn him FFS.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Is it me or did Punk come off as the most sane person in this show. Cena was not making any god damn sense and the Kliq didn't seem to know what side they're supposed to be on.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

I hope next week is better than tonight


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Cena Nash'd himself.


look at the adjective, defend, we aint here to play


----------



## MrTrolololol (Jul 29, 2011)

Cena is such a fucking hypocrite... i dunno if it's suppose to be intentional or not, or if his script writers are retarded...but jeez.
He's been a hypocrite these past few weeks.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

SPCDRI said:


> I wish Ricardo would have flipped ADR a mic so he could have talked for just one minute...
> 
> "I am the scumbag? You are the one who always must be the center of attention, the champ, the main event. You are jealous that I fulfilled my destiny and shined in a main event match. A scumbag is someone who would pretend to be a nice man, a kind man, a friend, and take the title from his friend after he wrestled 2 matches and was the champion for only 1 hour! You are the scumbag!"
> 
> Eh. It would have been a nice promo moment for ADR, for him to get a little of that worked shoot rub.



Which would have been pretty fucking stupid since Del Rio took advantage of a Punk that had been through a near 30 minute match with Cena and then given a Jacknife Powerbomb about two minutes after that.


----------



## jerseyclass (Aug 16, 2011)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> Literally everything I was going to post. Triple h said specifically he was going to apologize later tonight to John cena what the hell happened ??!? Very odd raw


There was a small segment after Del Rio's promo that showed HHH going into Cena's locker room. That's where the apology took place. It was just up to the PhD holding IWC to put 2 and 2 together on that one.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> They overbooked tonight's show.....the subway segment should have been scrapped.


I'm willing the watch a segment like that so the WWE can bank. I want them to have money.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

KidGold17 said:


> I loved everything about Raw tonight. I'm glad they didn't soak us in Punk. I didn't have a problem with Cena ending the show.
> 
> Cena vs. ADR
> Punk vs. Klique
> ...


You can't be serious. Its the same old shit! They could have taken this storyline in so many different directions, and it would have been great. Instead, we get yet ANOTHER title match with Cena. Not only that, but he is feuding with a "heel" that gets no heat unless he is in a Mexican dominated city. 

They could have had Cena and Punk start a faction that included R Truth as well. They would have battled the Kilq while ADR fueds with somebody like Miz. No. God forbid they have a main event at a PPV without Cena either going for the belt or defending the belt. God fucking forbid.


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

Del Rio will hold onto the belt for a while, Cena can have a match with him and lose due to count out or whatever, they arent going to have CM Punk lose to Del Rio just the same way they didnt let him lose to Cena (both times) CM Punk is the hottest thing right now and the crowd would sh-it a brick if he had lost to cena or if he is to lose to del rio right now, so give it time, let punk go after HHH/Nash and then when the time is right he'll be back into the title picture.


Fact of the matter is Punk is THE big deal right now therefore whatever angle he is involved in is THE biggest thing, Del Rio isnt over enough for Punk to be wasted on him.


IMO the booking is great and makes alot of sense.


Cant wait for next week, thought tonight was decent, midcard/tag team division got good time and have started to build something with swagger/vickie,kofi/evan IMO its all good


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

The Show was decent and as always we still have more questions than answers.

And BTW that Cena promo in the end was worse than this


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Crowd was insanely hot for Morrison/R-Truth (non Cena/ADR/Punk related post).


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

XxPunkxX said:


> I am baffled at the amount of idiots in this forum.
> 
> Seriously, all you guys want to do anymore is complain and it's fucking pathetic. I don't see why anything that happened in Raw's ending was bad. First off it's almost impossible now to predict what will happen next, Cm Punk still has a rematch, so we already know that he's going to get his shot eventually (which leads me to asking why the fuck you guys are bitching your asses off), and we have no idea whats going on with Nash and whats his face. We also still have no idea what's going on with Triple H. This is what your supposed to fucking do. End the show with many questions that can only be answered if you watch the next show.
> 
> Jesus Christ, I mean, holy crap what a joke this forum can be sometimes.


Nonsense. We need EVERY SINGLE THING ANSWERED IN ONE FUCKING NIGHT! GARRRRR! RAGGGEEEE!!! 

But yeah, people will bitch about anything nowadays on here.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Um......ok? 

I'm still confused, but that's the point of this storyline, to make people want ot tune in next week to see the answers. That's the thing about some people, they just want answers. No opinion's, no speculation, no guess, they want to be told what the reason to why Nash beat up Punk, who orchestrated it. Some people don't want to think towards the future, but want everything in the now. There's also the fantasy-bookers, but that' another rant for another time. 

Seriously, RAW just ended and we still have absolutely no clue about what happened last night. And, what happened tonight; where did Johnny Ace take Nash, where was Triple H after he went into Cena' lockerroom, where was Cena all night until the main event? Were all stil confused about what going to happen. Just becuase there are no answers doesn't mean it sucks, sometime you actually have to _think_ about what might happen, instead of somebody telling you, _this will happen_. It's the reason people watch a movie of a book instead of reading the book, _to lazy to figure things out for thmeselves_.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

And we almost went an entire episode without seeing Cena. Sigh. Maybe next year.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

TheLadderMatch said:


> Crowd was insanely hot for Morrison/R-Truth (non Cena/ADR/Punk related post).


That was a good match. Morrison could be so great if his promos weren't so terrible.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

This was a great show to cap off a good PPV last night. The angle with Punk and the Kliq is going to be very polarizing, but if they play their cards right it could make Punk an even bigger star and I really like where that whole program is heading. We got a match to open the show and another excellent television main event to cap it all off, so I really can't say anything bad about tonight's show at all. Great show and an easy Thumbs Up.


Score: 8.5/10

411 mania loved it i thought it was good show could have been a bit better but i think wwe got a very hot angle that they want to build slowly and did anyone hear 1 million dollars for summerslam wow that is good


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So predictions for Night Of Champions

Del Rio vs. Cena 
Ziggler vs. Riley 
Cody vs. Ezekiel 
Otunga vs. The KOW maybe?
Barrett vs. Bryan for the Case
Punk vs. Nash maybe?


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

MM10 said:


> You can't be serious. Its the same old shit! They could have taken this storyline in so many different directions, and it would have been great. Instead, we get yet ANOTHER title match with Cena. Not only that, but he is feuding with a "heel" that gets no heat unless he is in a Mexican dominated city.
> 
> *They could have had Cena and Punk start a faction that included R Truth as well. They would have battled the Kilq while ADR fueds with somebody like Miz.* No. God forbid they have a main event at a PPV without Cena either going for the belt or defending the belt. God fucking forbid.


Yeah, the only problem with this is that it would make no fucking sense whatsoever. Truth and Punk forming a stable with R-Truth? Del Rio (heel) vs Miz (heel)? Just a couple weeks after it looked like Miz and Truth were teaming up? Just calm the fuck down and wait for next week's show before trashing where the storyline is going.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nash was the only interesting thing in this shitty show.
Cena, again - PHONY.
Punk - the smart ass gimmick is getting old
del rio - boring and *still* nobody cares about him.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

HOLD the fuck up..missed the end of Raw but what I read did not SOUND GOOD. Cena comes out, after hiding all show long, mad at Del Rio for doing the same shit that Edge and everyone else did to get the title in that situation. For SOME REASON, he's not mad at Cripple H, the guy who fucked him over? For SOME reason, he was smiling last week when Rock and Punk DESTROYED him on the mic but he's mad as fuck at Del Rio for doing something his character was born to do..take a shortcut and get his way be any means necessary. John Cena FUCKING SUCKS DICK. His character is garbage..a heel turn can't save him. Nothing can because he's lazy and he has no continuity to his character. Just a waste of space.

So it's Cena BACK in the fucking main event again against Del Rio while CM Punk is playing the Nash/Stephanie/Cripple H mystery? Just like that....Raw is garbage again.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Great promo by Cena... pretty terrible Raw over all. I'm disappointed.*


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

JStoner said:


> Yeah, the only problem with this is that it would make no fucking sense whatsoever. Truth and Punk forming a stable with R-Truth? Del Rio (heel) vs Miz (heel)? Just a couple weeks after it looked like Miz and Truth were teaming up? Just calm the fuck down and wait for next week's show before trashing where the storyline is going.


It's called fantasy-booking. It never makes sense, but if it doesn't happen WWE is WRONG!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> HOLD the fuck up..missed the end of Raw but what I read did not SOUND GOOD. Cena comes out, after hiding all show long, mad at Del Rio for doing the same shit that Edge and everyone else did to get the title in that situation. For SOME REASON, he's not mad at Cripple H, the guy who fucked him over? For SOME reason, he was smiling last week when Rock and Punk DESTROYED him on the mic but he's mad as fuck at Del Rio for doing something his character was born to do..take a shortcut and get his way be any means necessary. John Cena FUCKING SUCKS DICK. His character is garbage..a heel turn can't save him. Nothing can because he's lazy and he has no continuity to his character. Just a waste of space.
> 
> So it's Cena BACK in the fucking main event again against Del Rio while CM Punk is playing the Nash/Stephanie/Cripple H mystery? Just like that....Raw is garbage again.


you damn right, who the fuck cares about a cena-del rio feud?! and Cena is the biggest hypocrite in TV wrestling history.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

Good show. A lot of moving parts and mysteries developing, but they set the stage for Del Rio vs. Cena at the end, something is going on with Nash obviously, and Nash, Steph, and Hunter fit in somewhere. They set up Rey for time off to heal up. 

ive noticed all wrestling sites liked the show interesting ive seen 8.5/10 7/10 and now keller and cardwell thought it was a good show interesting


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

JStoner said:


> Yeah, the only problem with this is that it would make no fucking sense whatsoever. Truth and Punk forming a stable with R-Truth? Del Rio (heel) vs Miz (heel)? Just a couple weeks after it looked like Miz and Truth were teaming up? Just calm the fuck down and wait for next week's show before trashing where the storyline is going.


Its just a way to have a stable that would be more over than Evolution ever was. One side fighting against the conspiracy ridden kliq. That was just an example. Like I said, they could have taken it so many different ways, but we get another Cena championship match. 

I mean, I'm used to this. I watch TNA for the comedy, but I usually watch WWE to see a better written storyline. If they are just going to throw Cena into another championship match instead of trying to evolve his extremely stale character by feuding with the management then who really cares?

Oh well. I'll still watch next week, so it really doesn't matter what the fuck I think. Just like it doesn't matter what anyone thinks on here.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Why do people keep saying Punk is out of the Main Event? FFS all Cena said is that people are going to be gunning for him and Cena is one of them. Did he say that he was number one contender? No! Did Punk say he was unconcerned with the title? NO! Punk just has a bigger issue to take care of that night and that was have it out with Kevin Nash you know the guy who just screwed him out of his title.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, even though WWE hasn't answered anything, I'm quite sure Steph sent the text to Nash from Triple H's phone and the reason she did it dates back to all of the things Punk has been saying about her.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

TheLadderMatch said:


> Need a tissue, bro?


Need a better comeback, bro?

FYI, I don't give a shit that Punk isn't champion. What I do despise is that nothing has fucking changed. This is where WWE was prior to MITB with an extra ten minutes of CM Punk and the return of somebody nobody wanted to see in Kevin Nash.

Or are you delusional enough to believe that there's going to be anything good coming out of the WWE with the turns this angle has taken?

You remember the last "hot angle" the WWE had? Yeah, that one panned out well didn't it.


----------



## GMUSE (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't mind the unanswered questions, but Cena to close the show was very weak.

Also, maybe people are upset at unanswered questions because WWE likes to forget things ever happened and perhaps we'll never get the answers now. Kind of like how we'll never know who the Raw GM was.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Punk/Nash segment was good, Kofi and Bourne as a tag team works and the hinting of a Swagger push and the Ziggler stuff was cool. Other than that I didn't care for it at all.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

"Go take a shower, lift some weights, and get a clue" - Kevin Nash
"go home and get your fuckin' shinebox" - Billy Bats

Kevin Nash called HHH what? The Godfather.....of his son.

the WWE has become the mob.

CM Punk is some two bit bank robber (John Dillinger) who managed to cause a little bit of change, but really all he managed to do was speed up the Kliq's plans of taking over (the old man the old gangster Vince had to step down and HHH is taking over).

love this storyline, can't wait to see where it goes but I'll continue to see it through the lense of Gangster film.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Why am I not surprised that people are still bitching about EVERYTHING?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Okay show. Wasn't AS bad as people are saying, nor was it a REALLY spectacular show.

The only negative is that it's going to be hard to swallow Cena/ADR after the gold promos and build up we got for Punk/Cena for the past few months.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL at the Subway Sucks chants


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Great promo by Cena... pretty terrible Raw over all. I'm disappointed.*


 I'm not sure I would call that promo by John Cena great. That's definitely a very obvious exaggeration. There was more of an atmosphere with the Punk/Nash segment. However, most of Raw was terrible outside of Nash/Punk promo. Everything else just seemed out of the blue.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Cena cut a real good promo, but this RAW left way too many questions.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Well, even though WWE hasn't answered anything, I'm quite sure Steph sent the text to Nash from Triple H's phone and the reason she did it dates back to all of the things Punk has been saying about her.


My thoughts as well but why all the secrecy?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

As of right now, I'm officially predicting that no matter what happens next week, the people in the Raw discussion thread will be bitching.

Holy shit guys, wish me luck with this prediction. I think I'm really going out on a limb with it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I assume not that many Lost fans in this thread.
Can't take being teased for one week


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Great promo by Cena... pretty terrible Raw over all. I'm disappointed.*


How was it great? It made no fucking sense!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Svart said:


> My thoughts as well but why all the secrecy?


It seems like they are trying to do it in a "dropping a bomb" like fashion. Steph reveals all first. And also admits that she got Johnny Ace to sign Nash to a contract. Then step by step you'll probably see the alignment.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> HOLD the fuck up..missed the end of Raw but what I read did not SOUND GOOD. Cena comes out, after hiding all show long, mad at Del Rio for doing the same shit that Edge and everyone else did to get the title in that situation. For SOME REASON, he's not mad at Cripple H, the guy who fucked him over? For SOME reason, he was smiling last week when Rock and Punk DESTROYED him on the mic but he's mad as fuck at Del Rio for doing something his character was born to do..take a shortcut and get his way be any means necessary. John Cena FUCKING SUCKS DICK. His character is garbage..a heel turn can't save him. Nothing can because he's lazy and he has no continuity to his character. Just a waste of space.
> 
> So it's Cena BACK in the fucking main event again against Del Rio while CM Punk is playing the Nash/Stephanie/Cripple H mystery? Just like that....Raw is garbage again.



Sigh.


Cena rushed out to save Rey from having his arm broken. Triple H and Cena had talked previously in the evening (behind closed doors) - there was no reason for Cena to call out Triple H, it would've looked retarded.


We don't need to see every single thing that happens to allow it to form part of a storyline.


But wait, let's just make baseless fucking assumptions!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> you damn right, who the fuck cares about a cena-del rio feud?! and Cena is the biggest hypocrite in TV wrestling history.


So let's get this right..the MONEY angle, ok..the PAYOFF to this whole thing? Is so Stephanie can get the last word on CM Punk because he destroyed her on the mic to kick this whole thing off? FUCKING UNBELIEVABLE. Horrible booking. Disgusting booking. Lazy. Boring. Who gives a fuck about Stephanie McMahon and her pride? She's a worthless whore who's entire life comes from her father's success. No one is gonna have pity for someone like that...fucking stupid.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Gene_Wilder said:


> "Go take a shower, lift some weights, and get a clue" - Kevin Nash
> "go home and get your fuckin' shinebox" - Billy Bats
> 
> Kevin Nash called HHH what? The Godfather.....of his son.
> ...


Ya, I feel like this is leading into something big. I can't believe people judge this whole angle as dead because they set up a Cena/Del Rio storyline. What did you expect? This whole Punk/HHH thing isnt Cena's business and we all know he's just killing time before the Rock shows up. I think Punk will eventually chase the title again, but he'll have to get passed the new regime which is what makes it interesting. I expect Punk in the main event of Wrestlemania 28 in a WWE title match.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

People bitching about others bitching, are just as annoying as the orginal person bitching.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

The title match was decent, Punk/Nash was good at the start but petered out, and I'm hoping that Kofi/Bourne get the titles out the black holes of charisma formerly known as the New Nexus. Everything else was meh.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

im convinced nash was drunk


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok so Raw felt kinda weird this week; something felt off.

I totally predicted Cena running out during the last segment cause there's no way the WWE would allude to Cena being in the building without putting him on tv eventually.
And I get him being made about not winning his match last night, but it's not as if he lost the title last; CM Punk did.

However Punk logically chose not to judge ADR for doing what he's done before (twice).
That makes sense, but why is Cena made at ADR for doing what pretty much anyone else would?
Shouldn't Cena logically have more beef with HHH?
Sure, they can say HHH has apologized, but why should Cena believe him?
Also, doesn't pretty much every MITB cash it in because someone just got knocked out?

I know CM Punk isn't out of the title picture because he has the rematch clause, but not having him in the final segment didn't feel right.
At the moment, it's like they're setting up Cena/ADR and Punk/Nash for NOC, which would stupid because Cena doesn't deserve a title rematch before Punk.

Sadly, I wouldn't put it past the WWE to do this, which would vastly overrated Nash's appeal and underrate the long term possibilities of the Cena/Punk feud.
Not to mention the "OMG, Punk is getting BERRYED!" cries that will ensue if Punk somehow has this match at the ppv and loses to freaking Nash.
Hopefully, the lead up to the PPV changes that and Punk and Nash just fight on Raw and NOC has a 3-way match with Cena/Punk/ADR. 
Right now, all signs point to Steph being the one who texted Nash without HHH knowing.

I'm trying to be optimistic about this storyline, but with Johnny Ace needlessly on tv, Nash stumbling through his promo (Punk owned him pretty good), and ADR with the title, I'm starting to feel like this angle is getting to many players. 
I don't want this to turn a storyline about Steph undermining HHH. It's supposed to be about Punk and Cena--I hope it stays that way.
I'm going to take Punk's advice and be patient with everything.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kofi/Bounre is a good idea for a tag team. Both guys are over and are doing nothing else. It'll make a heel tag team look good down the line if they win the belts.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

So I'm not gonna lie, I've surprisingly enjoyed Raw the last few weeks, but tonight, not so much. Punks promo was the only thing that wasn't skippable. And Nash isn't doing it for me. I don't know, I guess I'll have to wait and see but as of tonight, not impressed.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

NexS.E.S said:


> People bitching about others bitching, are just as annoying as the orginal person bitching.


If not more.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

guys its obvious what RAW was about.

Steph is still hot. that is all


----------



## Mr.ErKMahon (Jun 26, 2007)

I think all posts should HAVE to include the age of the poster in big bolded red font before the actual post so I know which ones to actually read or skip right over.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Mr.ErKMahon said:


> I think all posts should HAVE to include the age of the poster in big bolded red font before the actual post so I know which ones to actually read or skip right over.


A nice filter of users under 16 would be cool.


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

There's a difference between Raw being shitty and Viewers having insanely high expectations and get pissed when said expectations aren't met. People should stop comparing Raw's and watch one show for what it's worth. 

"Everything wasn't answered and I'm confused so I'm going to slander the product." If a book was one page long with the exposition, rising action, climax, falling action, and revelation all on that page, that'd be a pretty boring book. Let it build before you judge. :fpalm:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

CollegeKidd said:


> "Everything wasn't answered and I'm confused so I'm going to slander the product." If a book was one page long with the exposition, rising action, climax, falling action, and revelation all on that page, that'd be a pretty boring book. Let it build before you judge. :fpalm:


That's a good comparison. Though "Spot the Dog" on one page would still be pretty kick ass.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Stephanie hired Nash.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Son Of Muta said:


> guys its obvious what RAW was about.
> 
> Steph is still hot. that is all


amen bro. And to think people online are saying shes aged bad WTF are you smoking


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

Hey at least Dolph's in a potentially good storyline with Vicky expanding into having a stable


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> amen bro. And to think people online are saying shes aged bad WTF are you smoking


I would still love to titty fuck Steph!


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I would still love to titty fuck Steph!


Good man.


See you haters need to chill. Only issue i got is Punk out of the title hunt and Cenas' Hypocrisy, but they got a week to fix it.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I would still love to titty fuck Steph!


as would i and a bunch of us here on this forum. I think some people just wanna be with generic divas like the bella whores



Son Of Muta said:


> Hey at least Dolph's in a potentially good storyline with Vicky expanding into having a stable


that would be cool managers with Stables were great back in the day be good to see again


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

not a terrible show. rey is still a god on one leg, punk/nash promo was a win, and steph on raw is always great.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I gotta feeling RAW was rushed somehow.. Like something else was supposed to happen but it couldn't


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cycloneon said:


> I gotta feeling RAW was rushed somehow.. Like something else was supposed to happen but it couldn't


i felt the same way that we were supposed to have a huge ending with Nash HHH and Punk but we didn't get it cos of Rey and ADR


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

Wish I could find a video on Youtube of the 6 Man tag match on Raw a few years ago where everyone hit their finishers in 20 seconds. That's a rushed Raw. This was golden in comparison.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Really liked the finish of Morrison/Truth. Creative!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

ive noticed alot of sites really liked this raw which is interesting


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

> Dot Net reader Chris Kenyon attended WWE Raw in San Diego and sent the following report on what happened after the show went off the air.
> 
> After cameras cut, John Cena got on the mic and called Alberto Del Rio out. Del Rio said he didn't have anything to say to Cena and tried to walk to the back and that's when C.M. Punk chased him to the ring where Cena was waiting.
> 
> ...


sounds like not much happened...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

And at Ricardo getting attacked, LEAVE HIM OUT OF THIS!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Son Of Muta said:


> sounds like not much happened...


If Cena ends up with the belt from this..........


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

CollegeKidd said:


> Wish I could find a video on Youtube of the 6 Man tag match on Raw a few years ago where everyone hit their finishers in 20 seconds. That's a rushed Raw. This was golden in comparison.


Are you talking about this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC8HlLColoA&feature=related


----------



## undertakery2j (Mar 13, 2010)

I think the reason that not much happened is because they have 5 weeks of buildup between now and the next PPV, so they have to drag out the story. Way too much negativity on here.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

undertakery2j said:


> I think the reason that not much happened is because they have 5 weeks of buildup between now and the next PPV, so they have to drag out the story. Way too much negativity on here.


wait they got NOC and Hell in the Cell PPV next month right??


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Son Of Muta said:


> wait they got NOC and Hell in the Cell PPV next month right??


NOC is in September then HIAC is like two weeks after


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

I thought the show could've been better. Felt they were a little too conservative tonight.


----------



## SliceWing_RKO (Feb 22, 2011)

I think it's pretty damn pathetic that Cena's "i mad u dun goofd alberto" rant crashed the forum.

Seriously, dear God.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

Nabz™;10155529 said:


> Are you talking about this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC8HlLColoA&feature=related


Naw that's not it. I believe the match happened in late '09 or early '10. Possibly before WM. I don't remember though. Everyone hit their finishers, I think 'Taker hit his last and got the pin. Taunts, then show end. I sat there like "wtf was that shit?"

Edit - My fault. It wasn't a 6 Man Tag. But I think this is it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ8E-GI3stc


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Decent Raw. Guess they are going to drag this whole thing out a bit longer. No big deal.


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

The show sucked and wwe is only riding this CM Punk storyline. Everything else sucks.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

After Raw went off the air tonight, Cena continued to call out Alberto Del Rio, however he tried to exit to the back. CM Punk's music hit and he chased Del Rio into the ring. Del Rio took finishers from both Cena and Punk, then Ricardo Rodriguez hit the ring to try to grab the WWE Title, and he took an AA from Cena and a GTS from Punk.

*After the heels left the ring, Punk picked up the belt and handed it to Cena, and the crowd began to boo Cena. A CM Punk chant then broke out, Cena left the belt in the ring, and both guys exited to the back. The show then came to an end.*

What I don't fucking get, is why did Punk give the belt to cena? Punk was the one that lost the title last, he should be the one getting the rematch. I'm glad to see that the fans booed cena. His promo fucking sucked, made no fucking sense at all.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> After Raw went off the air tonight, Cena continued to call out Alberto Del Rio, however he tried to exit to the back. CM Punk's music hit and he chased Del Rio into the ring. Del Rio took finishers from both Cena and Punk, then Ricardo Rodriguez hit the ring to try to grab the WWE Title, and he took an AA from Cena and a GTS from Punk.
> 
> *After the heels left the ring, Punk picked up the belt and handed it to Cena, and the crowd began to boo Cena. A CM Punk chant then broke out, Cena left the belt in the ring, and both guys exited to the back. The show then came to an end.*
> 
> What I don't fucking get, is why did Punk give the belt to cena? Punk was the one that lost the title last, he should be the one getting the rematch. I'm glad to see that the fans booed cena. His promo fucking sucked, made no fucking sense at all.


I think it is telling that despite everything they try, Cena is getting more and more boos as time passes. It doesn't help that Punk has burned everyone he has faced on the mic and then Cena comes out and gives a travesty of a promo that contradicts and makes an ass of himself more than Del Rio. Seriously, someone needs to address the hypocrisy and outright stupidity on display in that promo.


----------



## SliceWing_RKO (Feb 22, 2011)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> What I don't fucking get, is why did Punk give the belt to cena? Punk was the one that lost the title last, he should be the one getting the rematch. I'm glad to see that the fans booed cena. His promo fucking sucked, made no fucking sense at all.


THIS

I've been preaching that to some friends all night. Punk should be entitled to his rematch first. By no means should Cena get first dibs on this. 

But of course the belt can't leave Cena's hands for more than a few weeks. We'll probably get Cena/Del Rio for the next umpteen PPVs.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

The show sucked and wwe is only riding this CM Punk storyline. Everything else sucks. that not what most websites said 7. 8.5, 8 etc i thought it was a good show not great solid 7 and am really liking wwe new direction


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

wwefrank said:


> The show sucked and wwe is only riding this CM Punk storyline. Everything else sucks. that not what most websites said 7. 8.5, 8 etc i thought it was a good show not great solid 7 and am really liking wwe new direction


Are you an advert for terrible wrestling sites or do you have anything of substance to add?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

nah kabraxl 411 mania and pw torch and inside pulse are not shit sites I like to compare what i thought of the show in comparison to them and 411 mania gave it 7 and 8.5 which are pretty close to what i thought of the show. I think it was a good show as i said and i think especially last 2 months wwe is so much better than before and i like the current direction next week hopefully should be good also


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

wwefrank said:


> nah kabraxl 411 mania and pw torch and inside pulse are not shit sites but there the ones who analyse the show and are pretty close to what i thought of the show. I think it was a good show as i said and i think especially last 2 months wwe is so much better and i want to tune in next week and see how it all plays out


So... they are good because they agree with you? Shit... I've have plenty of sites agree with my opinions a lot of times and that didn't mean a damn thing.

And I've heard from a lot of these places about how godly Cena's promo for a hot face despite him saying stupid lines or being a hypocrite... yeah, that helps your cause.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's pretty clear they're pushing Punk out of the title picture for the HHH/Steph/Nash storyline as the face and pointing Cena back at Del Rio for the title. Punk will get back in the title hunt I'm sure, but he's not the guy who feels the need to be with a title like HHH always did.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

lol they are the ones who treat each show as a critque instead of a fan so when most sites say the show is good. I never said i agree 100% what they say but i gave this raw solid 7 and they gave it a 8 and 8.5 which was interesting and as i said next week should be another good show


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What I think is that its just an after-show thing to send the crowd home even more confused and doesn't mean shit.


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

I actually enjoyed Raw its been a while since you have that mysterious feeling of what is happening (whats the real deal here) against Punk. I have a feeling Punk is going to go off screen (probably get badly injured by Nash or something) and come back before Mania for a Triple H vs CM Punk because I don't see it possible dragging up that feud unless its not ment for mania.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

endofdays89 said:


> The show sucked and wwe is only riding this CM Punk storyline. Everything else sucks.


They need to do a much better job in building a intriguing undercard (lower & mid carders).
Right now, if your not talking about the main event scene, it's kinda like who cares... & that's not good folks.

Like I said, Raw was fine, but kinda bland for my taste. Spice it up.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

John Cena Whine, Whine..Bitch, Bitch John Cena yati, yata. 

That's all I been hearing. Seriously.

But no saying something against that is a waste of time. 

Seemed like Nash/Punk got more interesting when it first appeared. That's a good thing of course. 

John Cena and ADR can do whatever they want for all I care. I think I will do what I have not done before if it comes down to it. Just ignore those segments.

Only Cm Punk storyline will matter eventually and that's what I'm gonna watch and let Cena storyline to whiners and haters. I won't bother boring myself with that nonsense.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I hated the Riley/Swagger/Ziggler/Vickie segment/match. It was mainly due to the over the top commentary from Cole and King, Jr was trying to to focus on the match and telling a story but of course he was drowned out by the stupidity. Fuck its frustrating! and then they wonder why the mid card is suffering, I mean does Vince not want to make more money?


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

DubC said:


> I hated the Riley/Swagger/Ziggler/Vickie segment/match. It was mainly due to the over the top commentary from Cole and King, Jr was trying to to focus on the match and telling a story but of course he was drowned out by the stupidity. Fuck its frustrating! and then they wonder why the mid card is suffering, *I mean does Vince not want to make more money?*


Nope. Reason I didn't buy Summerslam was because only 4 matches were announced, just four. Dumb business.


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't care how many matches are booked. It's what they do with the matches. Now, SS did have some filler and way too much advertising, it's PPV, they don't need to sell a bunch of ad space on a PPV, but I liked the matches, even the contrived 6 man tag (finish was good.)


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

endersghost said:


> *I don't care how many matches are booked.* It's what they do with the matches. Now, SS did have some filler and way too much advertising, it's PPV, they don't need to sell a bunch of ad space on a PPV, but I liked the matches, even the contrived 6 man tag (finish was good.)


Not a shot here, but I hope people like you a rare......


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

kellys tits


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I thought Raw tonight was good. The Nash/Punk promo was awesome, and all the backstage stuff was pretty cool. ADR/Rey was pretty good too.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

can't believe people are complaining about the Cena promo. It was SOLID and he said everything he could to direct some heat towards Alberto Del Rio. Good Job Cena, good Job WWE. Also Del Rio did a good job of forcing himself on the people as their champion to open up raw which setup Cena's tirade at the end. Also a great title match between him and Rey Mastrio.

Punk Nash HHH Steph and Laurinaitus - good job as well - hated the what's Nash got but he said what he needed to say. 

Vickie/Swagger/Ziggler/Riley - the seeds for conflict of interest with Vickie managing Ziggler but also a man that's a threat to Ziggler's title. I imagine Riley will stay in the picture as well. 

A possible Kofi and Evan Bourne tag team another good choice a good win as well

Even the women's division got a little bit of love with D.O.D. coming out after Kelly Kelly and Eve picked up the win.

That's every belt on Raw addressed. WWE Title, US Title, Tag Belts, Divas belt. Yet fans wanna bitch. gimme a break.

My only grievances are the Miz's subway promo, and R-Truth being stuck feuding with John Morrison, not really following up on how HHH looked like an idiot at summerslam, he seemed humble about it though.

Raw was a solid 7.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Son Of Muta said:


> guys its obvious what RAW was about.
> 
> Steph is still hot. that is all


QFT

Carry on.


----------



## TheFox (Apr 3, 2007)

Everyone complaining about every show should do what I do, watch only the CM Punk segments on wwe.com


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Swagger WON!!, also another great RAW, and I thought Cena showed some good character. Del Rio being booked to be a really credible heel is what I see. Nash to me seemed under the influence, and Punk owned him hard, props to punks little sis. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I actually love the Ziggler stuff right now. That and Swagger's backstage segment with Vickie were big in my eyes. Putting some actual storyline together and Riley should still be in the picture too. Triple threat between them could be rather good with Vickie conflicting over Swagger/Ziggler. Did Riley go dead on Swagger at the end or was it something else? Swagger had a hell of a time lifting him.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Thoughts on RAW:

-I think there's more to the reason why Kevin Nash was invited to Summerslam and RAW. I think Triple H and Stephanie are in it and want the title off of Punk since he put them on blast during that infamous promo. It seemed that Alberto Del Rio still can't get the crowd to hate him as they really should. Either way, the WWE Title looks good on him. The dude sure made a big jump. He has never won a singles title or tag title.

-I guess Morrison's job to R-Truth the previous week led to him getting the win in this rematch. It was a nice match and Truth came out to a remixed version of "What's Up". About time he got a song again.

-The tag team Diva match was actually not bad. I was more impressed with Eve than anyone else. Eve's wrestling ability is getting good and I like her use of jujitsu too. Keep it up Eve. Also, Beth Phoenix needs to have a rematch against Kelly Kelly.

-I don't buy Kevin Nash's reason to attack the winner of the main event in Summerslam. But the promo he had with CM Punk was pretty good. Punk brought up great points but I felt like Nash was still stuck in the past. Bringing up the point about Punk not having the "look" to be on top. Try telling that to Chris Masters and all the other muscle head clowns Nash. Anyways, Punk was on fire here and Nash tried his best to keep up and its fine. If this leads to a match, I hope Nash won't hurt himself.

-The Swagger and Riley match showed the Riley needs to get sent down to FCW again. He "sandbagged" Swagger's finisher and he could've been dropped on his head. I don't know if he did it on purpose but that was not safe. Also, Lawler needs to stop clowning on Vickie. You know how the WWE is doing this anti-bullying campaign, well Lawler keeps contradicting his workplace everytime he insults her. She has lost hella weight. C'mon Lawler.

-I think I've seen better matches of Del Rio and Misterio so this one was ok. I think its because Misterio is still working hurt. But anyways, the finish was nice and I wonder if this means Misterio is taking some time off. Now we have the anticipated Cena/Del Rio feud. Cena sounded aggressive on the mic which is a good thing. Overall, RAW was decent.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Brye said:


> I actually love the Ziggler stuff right now. That and Swagger's backstage segment with Vickie were big in my eyes. Putting some actual storyline together and Riley should still be in the picture too. Triple threat between them could be rather good with Vickie conflicting over Swagger/Ziggler. Did Riley go dead on Swagger at the end or was it something else? Swagger had a hell of a time lifting him.


Some people saying Alex didn't sell the move at all, might have been a slip up from Swagger in trying to get him up, really don't know. back stage seg was really interesting to what might happen to dolph, might be a face turn for him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WAGG said:


> Some people saying Alex didn't sell the move at all, might have been a slip up from Swagger in trying to get him up, really don't know. back stage seg was really interesting to what might happen to dolph, might be a face turn for him.


I think Ziggler would work as a face and he really seems like a funny guy when he's on commentary and I feel that it'd help him as a face. And agreed on it possibly being a slip up. Swagger might've loosened his grip and then panicked or something. Doesn't make sense for Riley to sandbag it unless he was REALLY pissed about losing. ~__~


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree about Lawler making fun of Vickie. The woman has lost a lot of weight, and plus he really should be the last person to call other people fat with he way he looks. I feel sorry for her sometimes because of all the stuff she has to take.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

The improv roast fest during the Riley/Swagger match was best thing about raw. Total improv as some of the lines caused Cole and King to break character...


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Nut Tree said:


> The improv roast fest during the Riley/Swagger match was *best thing about raw*. Total improv as some of the lines caused Cole and King to break character...


fpalm please tell me you're being sarcastic.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> Ah yes...there' s a NEW WWE Champion..a guy who got shafted out of the belt at the end of the match and yet "IT'S ALL ABOUT THE GAME". Disgusting


You're disgusting.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

_'OMG I thought he was dead! WTF, LOL!'_

Nash started off really bad on the mic, then got better. Loved Punk ripping on him, and Nash deserves it, lowest drawing champ of all time.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Good RAW, but nothing spectacular. There were some fine points, like Cena actually being angry (lol), Punk-Nash promo hilarity and Swagger stiffing Riley. Random Kofi-Bourne pairing is random.

Also, why is Cena in the title picture? Kayfabe wise, it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Del Riiiiiooooooooooo still the Champ!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Del Riiiiiooooooooooo still the Champ!


You actually thought otherwise?


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

I expect there to be more build-up on who ADR's #1 contender is. 

I would imagine Cena and Punk will squabble about it a ton, HHH will make it Triple Threat at Night of Champions and somehow ADR will still win it.


On the plus side, no nameplate this week = they're making a new belt.


Also, that Kevin Nash/John Laryngitis "privacy". :lmao


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good RAW I thought. No real questions answered which leaves viewers wanting to know answers next week. I actually liked Cena's promo at the end, to be honest although I would have liked Punk to say his bit too, but I suspect he'll get involved in the title feud again in the next week or to.

I'll be surprised if Cena/Del Rio goes as one-on-one all the way until Night of Champions, I forsee Punk making it a Triple Threat.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

WAGG said:


> Some people saying Alex didn't sell the move at all, might have been a slip up from Swagger in trying to get him up, really don't know. back stage seg was really interesting to what might happen to dolph, might be a face turn for him.


I doubt it, considering they had him stamp on JR's hat for no good reason. Maybe down the line, but not for a while IMO.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

WAGG said:


> Some people saying Alex didn't sell the move at all, might have been a slip up from Swagger in trying to get him up, really don't know. back stage seg was really interesting to what might happen to dolph, might be a face turn for him.


Either a face turn or a Tag Titles reign.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Good RAW, but nothing spectacular. There were some fine points, like Cena actually being angry (lol), Punk-Nash promo hilarity and Swagger stiffing Riley. Random Kofi-Bourne pairing is random.
> 
> Also, why is Cena in the title picture? Kayfabe wise, it doesn't make sense.


Cena is going to jail for throwing off his cap so strongly.

Almost forgot about him the entire show until he ran out lol.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Cool Raw. WWE haven't done enough of these "murder mystery" style angles lately. Who texted Nash? So intriguing. 

Del Rio had an awesome night and really solidified himself as a great inclusion in the main event picture. His promo at the start of the show was highly entertaining. What's that sound? It's the sound of Alberto getting booed out of the building. What's the next excuse for why Del Rio shouldn't be in this position.

On the other side of the coin, poor Miz. He's fallen down to the position of shameless product placement guy.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Kalashnikov said:


> You actually thought otherwise?


Of course not, but it is still cool to see it actually happen.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

What on earth is that flappy thing Del Rio does with his hands on entrance? It's fairly hilarious.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Was a decent episode, ending was a bit shit though, wanted more nash-hhh progression.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Was a decent episode, ending was a bit shit though, wanted more nash-hhh progression.


i agree. The ending was just meh wanted more than the match and Cena coming out. The Nash/HHH/Punk/Steph stuff is interesting i wanna find out more


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

I thought HHH said that he would come out to the ring and apologise to Cena face-to-face. So I was irked somewhat by the ending because I was expecting another segment


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Magsimus said:


> What on earth is that flappy thing Del Rio does with his hands on entrance? It's fairly hilarious.


Yeah, it's quite possibly the best thing about Del Rio after his theme music and Ricky Ricardo.

Del Rio was better tonight, but I'm still not interested in the slightest.

The Punk/Nash/Hunter/Steph angle is all that kept me tuned in last night. I would've happily missed everything else.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I really enjoyed RAW.

Thought there was some good ring stuff with Morrison/Truth and Mysterio/Del Rio. The promos were entertaining, Nash wasnt at his best but the promo was really intriguing. I was really impressed with Del Rio's opening promo too. Storylines are coming along pretty well for now, they cant give everything away at the first hurdle.


----------



## DosMascaras (Feb 19, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> I doubt it, considering they had him stamp on JR's hat for no good reason.


No good reason = McMahon fucking with JR yet again.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

First of all :lmao at this thread. I stayed away from here whilst watching the show because I knew all this fucking BS would go down. I can say that I found Raw very enjoyable because I wasn't here reading about how it sucked every 2 minutes. Bit of advice, watch Raw away from this board and as a regular fan, you just might be able to watch it without bitching about everything. 

Now then, this whole HHH/Steph/Punk/Nash thing is just........wonderful. I can't even say enough about it. They didn't blow their load already and have left us still wondering just what exactly went on. HHH denies involvement, Nash is pointing the finger at him, Punk is blaming all around him and Steph looks way too smug not to have been involved. It's great and the element of mystery has left me busting for Raw next week. The only thing I don't want is Nash in a match. Nobody needs to see that.

The Punk/Nash promo was good and bad imo. It was good because the two of them just throwing verbal bombs was awesome to watch lol. Punk sounded much more comfortable on the mic and got in some great shots but then Nash recovered towards the end and got in some of his own. The bad is the fact that it was WAY too insider based for me. I feel like most of the fans had no idea what they were talking about and this has been my fear for this storyline all along. It's great that Punk is doing this and it's great for us because we get it but the casual fan has no clue what Punk is complaining about. I'd like to see them and Punk try to tie things in more to the storyline instead of taking pot shots at each other every promo they have. 

So now we seem set for ADR/Cena and I don't know what to make of that. I would prefer it if we got a triple threat or a fatal four way for NOC with Miz in there because right now they have absolutely nothing for him and it's fucking ridiculous tbh. Once again the thinness of the roster is what's holding him back. There's nobody for him to work with. But Cena/Del Rio on it's own is going to take a back seat to this whole Punk thing unless he gets added in there too. I can't help but feel that Cena going right back to the title picture and Punk staying out is going to look silly but whatever. They have to give ADR something to do. 

One thing I really loved about Raw and that I feel should be praised is the presentation of the show. I'm really loving the use of backstage segments, something we haven't had in so long, to build the main angles and also the give the midcard some screen time. I want to see this continue and think it should as it is important for storyling building purposes imo.

After all that lol, I'm still pumped for Raw next week. We have officially entered part II of this story arc and I'm excited to see where it goes now that we have the introduction of some new characters in Steph and Nash. I don't think we are going to see Steph vs. HHH but instead we are going to get a Trips heel turn down the line. He's playing innocent now but that turn is coming lol and I personally can't wait to see it. The only thing is when. Does it happen soon and we get the match for S.Series or does it happen later and we get the match for Mania? I'm hoping for the latter.

Anyways, those are my thoughts on the show. I'll leave the rest of you to get back to your Punk fapping and everything else hating. Sigh. When will you ever learn?


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, if it wasn't that the WWE was going south for shows I'd say they made a big mistake even letting ADR win. He couldn't even generate heel heat last night, nobody really cares about him. I think most of the people realize he's just a placemat, out there until we get back to Cena.

At least the Miz could talk, even though he was obvious placemat material too. I'm thinking there was a large line at both the concession stands and the bathrooms while ADR was doing his promo and it's only going to get larger as it goes on.

He's just taken JBL's schtick and added an accent. It wasn't all that great when JBL did it.

As for the rest of it, it was passable. It wasn't great by any means but it wasn't as bad as it could be.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Was a decent episode, ending was a bit shit though, wanted more nash-hhh progression.


They're clearly trying to drag it out as much as possible, which may not be a bad thing. I wonder if there'll be anything about it on SmackDown...

If they do this right, have a good old-fashioned multi-month spanning feud that involves the whole roster at some point or another, it'll be a huge win. This is clearly gonna continue to Survivor Series, let's just hope they can do enough to keep the feud fresh enough to draw for that long.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Alberto Del Rio is spanish for Jack Swagger. He is going to be forgotten among all this Punk/HHH conspiracy crap


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

CC91 said:


> Alberto Del Rio is spanish for Jack Swagger. He is going to be forgotten among all this Punk/HHH conspiracy crap


Yeah. The title is going to take a step back to the bigger angle, just like Orton/Seamus did last year for Nexus. Not that it's a bad thing but ADR really needs to be featured and pushed heavily to get him over and with everything else going on on RAW right now, that isn't going to happen.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Enjoyed RAW. Got some good wrestling with Del Rio/Mysterio and Morrison/Truth and I'm so glad they didn't blow their load with the Summerslam ending and explain everything in one night. It's unpredictable episodic television and that is exactly what they should be doing. This whole Punk angle has been brilliant so far and they keep adding new dimensions to keep it interesting. They deserve kudos.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Awww come on, guys. Don't be so bitchy, this was a good RAW.


And I was hoping that Swagger would have thought "OK, fuck you Riley. Noone sandbags the All-American American" and give him the Kawada Driver...


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

It was the wrong decision to give Del Rio the belt right now, Cena/Punk still had legs. 

Now we will get Punk/Cena/Alberto at NOC with Punk taking the pin because Cena wont be pinned 3 PPV's in a row.


Imagine Alberto cashing in and winning the title in Mexico, the fans would have loved it and it would have been a great WWE moment.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If Nash is being honest and the text did say hit whoever won the match, then Steph wouldn't have sent the message since she has no problem with Cena...Only two ppl that could've done it is HHH or Vince. HHH would because we all know how obsessed he is with the belt and is maybe trying to work his way back into the title hunt. I think Vince is behind it since he did fire Cena and also wasn't really fond of Punk considering what all went down at MITB...He probably still feels embarrassed and ashamed about how everything went and is going down and likely sent the hit out to beat down whoever won the title. Now Vince comes out the winner in his eyes since Punk (The guy who walked out on Vince) and Cena (The guy Vince bet it all on and failed him) are not holding the title


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> The bad is the fact that it was WAY too insider based for me. I feel like most of the fans had no idea what they were talking about and this has been my fear for this storyline all along. It's great that Punk is doing this and it's great for us because we get it but the casual fan has no clue what Punk is complaining about. .


The fact you and me know what Punk and Nash are talking about should be all that matters surely.

I personally love all the insider references because we've been watching for so long (20 years in my case) that we know what they are talking about.

I don't care if the casual fan doesn't have a clue lol.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I enjoyed RAW last night, and I'm enjoying this very Russo-ish storyline. I still say they could have done something better with the 'CM Punk being a rebel with the title' thing, but... they're still doing a good job. Yes, there is a lot about this storyline that makes no sense, but it's still entertaining, if you can look past that.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> The fact you and me know what Punk and Nash are talking about should be all that matters surely.
> 
> I personally love all the insider references because we've been watching for so long (20 years in my case) that we know what they are talking about.
> 
> I don't care if the casual fan doesn't have a clue lol.


But for the sake of the storyline it would be a lot better if they were saying things that all the fans can respond to instead of making off the cuff remarks intended for one part of the audience. At least I think so anyways lol.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

The fans will react to Punk anyway, I don't think that's a concern.


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

Unfortunately, I missed the first 3/4 of Raw last night because I had to watch the Twins game (Jim Thome hit home runs number 599 and 600 last night, if you didn't know, and in a MAJOR swerve, Delmon Young was traded to the Tigers right before the game), so I finally saw the Punk/Nash promo... simply excellent. As I said in a previous post, even though the booking was incredibly shoddy concerning the Punk angle, they're making a nice recovery.



dan_marino said:


> I enjoyed RAW last night, and I'm enjoying this very Russo-ish storyline. I still say they could have done something better with the 'CM Punk being a rebel with the title' thing, but... they're still doing a good job. Yes, there is a lot about this storyline that makes no sense, but it's still entertaining, if you can look past that.


+1


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's a video of what happened after RAW went off the air. For those who were angry that "Punk gave Cena the belt." That's not exactly how it happened lol.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

How many times was the word 'Pissed' used on Raw? :S

I've just watched clips and so far, I've counted three...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

~Hollywood Hogan~ said:


> How many times was the word 'Pissed' used on Raw? :S
> 
> I've just watched clips and so far, I've counted three...


OMGZ WWE PG!!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

it's still too insider. don't get me wrong Punk killed it and I did enjoy it. I thought Nash was a little rusty, but that's to be expected. the problem is WWE has lots of knee jerk reactions. if this promo killed viewership because they were going WAY too inside talking about shit from 15+ years ago it could kill ratings. it might not, but if it does then WWE will react accordingly. I just felt like I was listening to some Russo era WCW promo or some shit from TNA last year where Nash and Jarrett were going back and forth on a bunch of inside shit that nobody cared about.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

scrilla said:


> *it's still too insider*. don't get me wrong Punk killed it and I did enjoy it. I thought Nash was a little rusty, but that's to be expected. the problem is WWE has lots of knee jerk reactions. if this promo killed viewership because they were going WAY too inside talking about shit from 15+ years ago it could kill ratings. it might not, but if it does then WWE will react accordingly. I just felt like I was listening to some Russo era WCW promo or some shit from TNA last year where Nash and Jarrett were going back and forth on a bunch of inside shit that nobody cared about.


I think so too and that's my only gripe about the whole thing. I'd like to see them reference the actual storyline a bit more instead of just taking shots at each other lol.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Compltely agree with you guys. They need to explain this properly. But that would mean that they may expose the business a little too much.

I think they focused on Rey Mysterio way too much.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Jericho needs to come back and have a promo-off with Punk. Would be better than anything they've given us.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

One quick question: Are people still saying, EVEN after this episode, that Del Rio doesn't get any heat?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> Jericho needs to come back and have a promo-off with Punk. Would be better than anything they've given us.


have a feeling that's where they'll end up going with WrestleMania.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

NatP said:


> One quick question: Are people still saying, EVEN after this episode, that Del Rio doesn't get any heat?


It's not that he gets no heat, but that he gets very little heat for the position he's in -- that's the problem.

Raw was fairly entertaining, but it really seems like they could have gotten so much more from the Punk/Cena angle before splintering it off into Cena v. ADR and Punk v. HHH/Nash/Steph.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol noticed nash said belt
Wonder if he gets in trouble for that .pffffff


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

It's one ginormous clusterfuck right now and not that interesting.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It was a funny promo but it wasn't a good promo. It pretty much did nothing to further the storyline once Punk came out. After that it just turned into a name calling contest. Lawler should sue both of those guys for stealing his gimmick.*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

NatP said:


> One quick question: Are people still saying, EVEN after this episode, that Del Rio doesn't get any heat?


Its his "thing" now. Just like anti-Punk guys who say he needs to break kayfabe to have good promos even though he's had plenty of great promos without doing it. He still isn't getting the main event level heat he should be getting, but he's NOT coming out to silence either.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

CM Punk's theme song is enough reason for me to watch RAW these days. Decent show, but horrible tag team champions that destroy the show's credibility.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

My only issues with this storyline is it seems so many more ppl keep getting adding to it..ADR, Steph & Nash have been the latest 3 to be added and it's hard to see how they will be able to come to a conclusion with this storyline in the next month or two with so many moving parts. It's like everyone is playing that tweener role so you don't know where anyone stands on anything. Punk just said he wasn't mad at what ADR did yet he beats him up after the show. HHH starts out the show saying he will give Cena a public apology but goes into his locker room and is not seen again. 

Maybe it's a good thing that they have found many ways to keep this storyline going, but at the same time they have to try to find that thin line between keeping fans interested and not going over everyones head by trying to outsmart them because in the end, it can lead to a big train wreck.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

I just watch anything to do with the main event scene most recently.

I find most annoying that they pull out every trick in the book to make cena relevant and to keep him in the frame at all costs. Its disgusting.

I really liked Ricardo's work post match. He is legend. Throwing the shirt back and taunting Cena...Legend.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

After raw went off:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb0xW8tcTps&feature=player_embedded


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> After raw went off:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb0xW8tcTps&feature=player_embedded


what heat for del rio......dang

And holy crap at that reception for punk.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That mouse carried that RAW.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> My only issues with this storyline is it seems so many more ppl keep getting adding to it..ADR, Steph & Nash have been the latest 3 to be added and it's hard to see how they will be able to come to a conclusion with this storyline in the next month or two with so many moving parts. It's like everyone is playing that tweener role so you don't know where anyone stands on anything. Punk just said he wasn't mad at what ADR did yet he beats him up after the show. HHH starts out the show saying he will give Cena a public apology but goes into his locker room and is not seen again.
> 
> Maybe it's a good thing that they have found many ways to keep this storyline going, but at the same time they have to try to find that thin line between keeping fans interested and not going over everyones head by trying to outsmart them because in the end, it can lead to a big train wreck.


I don't think Del Rio's part of the storyline. I think he and Cena are going to do their own thing and this storyline will now only involve Punk, Trips, Nash, Laurinaitis, Steph and perhaps Vince. And hopefully Michaels? Wishful thinking? Yeah probably.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Chingo Bling said:


> I really liked Ricardo's work post match. He is legend. Throwing the shirt back and taunting Cena...Legend.


Broken record, but hell yes. Ricardo is too awesome. He spotted the mouse too. 

On another note, fuck the Rey haters. Guy could barely run last night and still left it all in the ring. Rey's easily been amongst the best workers in this company all year long.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> After raw went off:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb0xW8tcTps&feature=player_embedded


CM Punk got booed hard when he tossed that belt to Cena at 5:05...Cali HATES John Cena and that's never gonna change.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> What the fuck are you two talking about?
> 
> Raw is only good if Punk cuts a one-hour promo for the first half, and then beats Cena, HHH, Nash, and the entire rest of the WWE roster along with the entire, quickly flown-in TNA roster in a 150-on-1 gauntlet match, with every one of Punk's opponents getting beat by Punk in 15 seconds.
> 
> What is this you two say about storyline progression? Pfft, retards. fpalm


Storyline progression is what makes the show exciting! It gives you a reason to want to watch it next week. It's simple common logic ffs, and your calling us retards.


----------



## diorama (Feb 4, 2009)

If WWE wants Cena to face ADR, why didn't they book Cena to win at SummerSlam and ADR cash on him?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Source - Wrestlezone (I know, I know)



> One source told me that the CM Punk/Kevin Nash promo was very unscripted. "Those two were working without a net out there," the source said, "and the jabs they took at each other were not planned beforehand."


I know it's from good ol' reliable Wrestlezone, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if true. I know Punk comes up with his own shit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

XxPunkxX said:


> Storyline progression is what makes the show exciting! It gives you a reason to want to watch it next week. It's simple common logic ffs, and your calling us retards.


I'm pretty sure he was joking.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Source - Wrestlezone (I know, I know)
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's from good ol' reliable Wrestlezone, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if true. I know Punk comes up with his own shit.


That might explain why it felt a bit jumpy and why they resorted to taking shots at each other instead of talking about the storyline. Even still, I don't think anybody ever goes out there without having points they need to hit sorted beforehand.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/headlines/Major_Backstage_Update_On_Kevin_Nash__WWE.php

Another interesting bit



> The lack of resolve in the “Who texted Kevin Nash?” story is because WWE still hasn’t solidified the direction they’re going to take yet. “They have five ways they can go with this thing,” said a WWE writer, “and it’s still unclear which one they’re going to choose.” WWE never intended on Del Rio to be the one who “hired” Kevin Nash. The obvious options now are Triple H, Stephanie, Johnny Ace and Vince, but WWE has proven that they don’t always go with the clear choice with things like this, so no one will ever know for sure until it’s finally in the books.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^^^^ In other words, we don't have a clue lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hate how they do this. It'd be nice to see them plan ahead a little.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

God Movement said:


> http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/headlines/Major_Backstage_Update_On_Kevin_Nash__WWE.php
> 
> Another interesting bit


I hope this is more making up shit to print and not really the truth. If the WWE doesn't have this angle booked out ahead of time then no wonder Raw is a cluster fuck. No wonder why so much feels like Nitro 2000... they can't pick a story, plan it out, and stick to it...


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

They need to know what to do with epic storylines like this. They fucked up the Nexus storyline twice last year, so we'll see.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Basically the report is saying, "we won't know until WWE reveals it." No shit  I wasn't expecting an answer to every question last night anyway. The only thing I thought was weird was that they addressed everything in the first hour (except Cena, we hadn't heard from him yet), and at the end of the show where's there's still no real answers, Cena FINALLY comes out and...goes off on Del Rio. That was the real haphazard thing to me.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

1. They're full of shit. backstage knows exactly where they are going with this shit. It's obviously going to lead back to Del Rio, since it's obviously not Laurentitus or the Helmslies (way too obvious. When the anouncers openly start to suspect Triple H you know that he isn't the one behind it.) Really though, I have no problem with this storyline or how they are running it. 

2. John Morrison stay away from the mic at all times. Just continue doing that pretty parkour shit you do and we will pretend that you're a serviceable wrestler. kthx

3. Did they really have the Miz shoot a subway promo? I know you don't have anything for him to do, but really?

4. FInally , Cena? Maybe you should get the writer's help every once in a while. Between non submission I quit matches and yelling at people for not defending a title that they just defended you are starting to come off as a dumbass. Also, why you so mad dude? You wouldn't have been the champion regardless. I have no problem with Cena as a placeholder, but was there nobody else available? (cue the morrison fans)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Oscirus said:


> 2. John Morrison stay away from the mic at all times. Just continue doing that pretty parkour shit you do and *we will pretend that you're a serviceable wrestler*. kthx


He is a serviceable wrestler.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Here are my thoughts; take them or leave them. 

Morrison's wimpy promo officially puts him in the "so bad he's good" category. I've reached the point where I look forward to hearing the stupid shit that comes out of his mouth. 

I just watched the Punk/Nash faceoff again and it was phenomenal. "If HHH asked you to jump off a bridge, would you? Because I think _that_ would be good for business." They either had no idea what the other guy was gonna say or CM Punk is the greatest actor on television. Punk had a genuine look of surprise on numerous occasions. I've always hated Nash but he was really good and intimidating. Punk is on freakin' fire right now. 

On paper Cena vs. Rock and HHH vs. Punk makes for the best Wrestlemania card in a decade. 

Kofi and Bourne could potentially give the tag titles a shred of relevance. They've both been floundering in singles competition. Give them matching outfits and a catchy name and they'll be on their way. 

Alex Riley is starting to annoy me.


----------



## Scottie Rock (Oct 4, 2010)

psx71 said:


> That mouse carried that RAW.


Lol - little white mouse running away from the ring beside ADR & Ricardo at the end thought nobody would notice


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Brye said:


> He is a serviceable wrestler.



You don't want him on the mic either eh?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Oscirus said:


> You don't want him on the mic either eh?


I'll accept him on the mic in small instances like last night. People should be able to tolerate 15 seconds of him speaking.


----------



## vanmunde (Dec 11, 2008)

I actually though Punk ran circles around Nash in a way that made Nash look immediately useless. I think that's fine, if Nash can't hang in this angle without it being dumbed-down/slowed-down for him, then he should be involved in some other capacity.

On the plus side, it seems like the audience is effectively galvanized behind CM Punk now. I bet some kids and women will even be enticed to root for him if it isn't at the expense of John Cena.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

One thing I noticed that I think is happening is that Cole is slowly becoming face and Lawler will go back to being heel... I think they realize that worked the best. Cole was on Punks side last night, Lawler was on the heels side a BIT, nothing huge, but we'll see...


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

good raw. tired as fuck of cena though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Many wrestlers/staff members have said that they even change the script of tge show up to an hour or 2 before showtime so it's not out of the realm in my eyes for WWE not to know which direction they want to go..I mean we certainly left Raw with more questions than answers


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> Many wrestlers/staff members have said that they even change the script of tge show up to an hour or 2 before showtime so it's not out of the realm in my eyes for WWE not to know which direction they want to go..I mean we certainly left Raw with more questions than answers


Isn't that the idea, to leave with more questions? I certainly felt more intrigued to tune in next week despite some of the frustrating parts of the show. They could have had Rey/Alberto in the second hour and Punk in the overrun, I think the only they went with what we saw was because it was Rey's hometown.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

DubC said:


> Isn't that the idea, to leave with more questions? I certainly felt more intrigued to tune in next week despite some of the frustrating parts of the show. They could have had Rey/Alberto in the second hour and Punk in the overrun, I think the only they went with what we saw was because it was Rey's hometown.


To a degree it is, but at the same time answer some questions as well..At this point, they keep adding more questions without providing answers for previous ones


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Just saw the show, needed more direction on Punk/Nash angle.


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

i just read a spoiler that says the finish to this angle is that they just drop it and never mention the text again.


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

About time Cena got his rematch.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

I know. It was what, just under 24 hours since he dropped the belt :no:


----------



## kohaku (Aug 18, 2011)

its a shame that Cena's storyline has reverted back to aiming for the title and yet another feud with alberto del rio but it wasnt entirely unexpected. i think these days its too difficult for wwe to have decent story lines going on at once.

hell at least he showed some character for a minute there!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

For some reason I see Miz getting into this title picture as well. He's got nothing else to do and I feel as if Cena/Del Rio will start off in a multi man match. Possibly with Morrison or Truth too.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Am I the only one who LOVED The Miz Subway promo?


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

I love how people in this thread are acting surprised that WWE haven't thought this angle through yet...

Folks, they didn't decide to give Punk the belt until the NIGHT of MitB. 

They had planned on having Punk/HHH and Cena/Del Rio be the Summerslam matches. Punk was going to return to RAW, HHH was going to pedigree him, then Del Rio was going to cash in and win the title. They changed this during rewrites of the "Punk returns" RAW, and they basically 're-booked' Summerslam on the fly.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Am I the only one who LOVED The Miz Subway promo?


Probably not. The Miz did an admirable job, but I honestly thought that it was one of the most embarrassing segments to take place since the whole Katie Vick debacle.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

World Wide said:


> Probably not. The Miz did an admirable job, but I honestly thought that it was one of the most embarrassing segments to take place since the whole Katie Vick debacle.


Normally I would think RAW superstars interacting with celebrities is face palm worthy but Miz found a way to make it gold IMO.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Great Raw, but the since of logic seems to have vanished out of thin air. Cena already lost twice to Punk (who was champ), so why is he #1 contender again while Punk is taking a backseat to feud with the likes of Nash, Steph, and HHH? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## thecorre (Apr 9, 2011)

i got tickets to raw tommorow in section 235. so anybody whos been to a wwe event in edmonton will i see the entrances good?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Normally I would think RAW superstars interacting with celebrities is face palm worthy but Miz found a way to make it gold IMO.


WWE usually does a good job interacting with KNOWN celebrities. It just looks bad when you have a superstar mentioning a celebrity who gets no reaction from the crowd.

Santinos interaction with Alfonso Soriano was real funny, all the italian jokes just cause of his name.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

thecorre said:


> i got tickets to raw tommorow in section 235. so anybody whos been to a wwe event in edmonton will i see the entrances good?


Bring a sub for Miz.


----------



## rkotho (Aug 19, 2011)

hhh is so cool!


----------

